# 2010: Weekly results and rankings



## MatsBergsten (Apr 4, 2010)

Results for the first three months (13 weeks) of year 2010


*Grand total*

5644 SimonWestlund
4107 kinch2002
4038 Mvcuber12
3642 fazrulz
3194 Yes, We Can!
3186 Kian
3100 Hyprul 9-ty2
2963 trying-to-speedcube...
2512 pierrotlenageur
1977 jamesdeanludlow
1753 Evan Liu
1720 MTGjumper
1711 Mike Hughey
1587 flee135
1567 JunwenYao
1555 randomtoad
1440 ManasijV
1426 Hays
1217 MatsBergsten
1200 mande
1168 Edward_Lin
1149 MichaelErskine
1134 sutty17
1119 Edam
1109 Lumej
1102 Hong_Zhang
1067 Neo63
985 04mucklowd
951 Yichen
948 aronpm
944 ZB_FTW!!!
892 Cride5
866 mazei
860 onionhoney
855 Zane_C
798 Jin
788 Ryanrex116
772 Novriil
753 qqwref
731 Baian Liu
716 Tim Reynolds
715 jave
660 zaub3rfr4g
614 nlCuber22
606 Gunnar
603 DavidWoner
551 kzhou
527 Yi Ren
524 joey
522 The Rubik Mai
518 x-colo-x
509 'rio
476 PeterV
475 ben1996123
465 larf
454 Musli4brekkies
449 Edmund
440 Micael
437 Escher
431 SebCube
430 ianini
408 Edward
408 Bogyo
399 pjk
393 lachose
369 schimpler
367 Kirjava
347 AdvanceFIN
343 dunpeal2064
329 Erik
325 cincyaviation
322 TEGTaylor
306 guusrs
303 Anthony
298 MistArts
292 blizzardmb
291 Holger
291 Carson
291 AvGalen
282 marthaurion
272 JustinJ
269 Rubiks560
261 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
260 Am1n-
258 PM 1729
253 Pasquale Lombardozzi
241 Isbit
239 Inf3rn0
231 Stachuk1992
224 Flicky
223 Cyrus C.
215 Kyle Barry
201 CubesOfTheWorld
174 Fox
172 oskarasbrink
171 fanwuq
157 cookingfat
152 iSpinz
151 cmhardw
149 salshort
147 Alifianto.Adi
142 Lourgaze
129 Stini
121 LarsN
120 whauk
120 lilkdub503
119 Eduardo Lins
114 Kidstardust
112 Aksel B
111 vcuber13
108 richardzhang
107 janelle
107 liljthedude
101 Chuck
100 Elliot
96 Henrik
93 mixia123
91 Odder
83 manyhobbyfreak
78 vlarsen
77 cuBerBruce
77 anythingtwisty
76 Sir E Brum
76 Alex DiTuro
76 plechoss
74 EmersonHerrmann
71 Agassi_Yiu_HK
64 robindeun
63 Cawact
61 Sa967St
57 Googlrr
55 DAE_JA_VOO
54 dada222
54 Death_Note
54 blakedacuber
52 Diniz
52 Kev43
48 RyanO
48 kurtaz
47 thom
47 nickvu2
47 Jake Gouldon
46 rachmaninovian
43 ero'2x
42 Morten
38 Feryll
38 r_517
37 wsc78
33 Robert-Y
31 blah
30 tsaoenator
30 Wasil
30 Kurama
29 ElderKingpin
28 desertbear
27 peedu
26 ender9994
26 roller
25 ArcticxWolf
23 Ms. McFly
22 Charybdis
21 MrSupercubefreak
21 Imperatrix
21 Thomas09
20 Pk Feng
20 TioMario
19 Sherwood
19 Tomarse
19 Jude
17 Khartaras
15 CUB3R01
15 Nora Christ
14 bamboocha
13 arsenalthecuber
10 tanapak1
10 kjcellist
9 tres.60
9 kprox1994
5 martin8768
5 wrathofmobius
5 SaberSlash49
4 RubiksDude
4 Huub Smit

*2x2x2*

597 fazrulz
579 SimonWestlund
484 Yes, We Can!
473 Edward_Lin
468 onionhoney
451 Hyprul 9-ty2
442 Mvcuber12
392 Kian
390 kinch2002
370 MTGjumper
343 randomtoad
301 Neo63
293 flee135
292 trying-to-speedcube...
288 Evan Liu
287 DavidWoner
278 Yichen
273 Baian Liu
272 04mucklowd
251 PeterV
242 Musli4brekkies
237 Cride5
230 JunwenYao
226 pierrotlenageur
214 nlCuber22
197 Escher
195 ianini
193 mande
176 ZB_FTW!!!
167 Novriil
163 AdvanceFIN
160 Hays
154 Anthony
152 jamesdeanludlow
151 Hong_Zhang
141 ben1996123
138 sutty17
137 joey
130 The Rubik Mai
129 Jin
128 MistArts
126 Zane_C
119 Ryanrex116
119 mazei
118 Yi Ren
115 'rio
110 kzhou
109 Tim Reynolds
105 cincyaviation
98 Lumej
91 jave
91 Edward
90 Erik
87 MichaelErskine
87 schimpler
85 Kirjava
82 TEGTaylor
81 JustinJ
81 Edam
80 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
77 dunpeal2064
77 SebCube
76 blizzardmb
74 Aksel B
74 qqwref
71 CubesOfTheWorld
70 lachose
70 Kyle Barry
68 Stachuk1992
61 marthaurion
61 zaub3rfr4g
57 Inf3rn0
54 MatsBergsten
53 Gunnar
52 oskarasbrink
52 Bogyo
49 plechoss
48 aronpm
46 rachmaninovian
42 Morten
42 Pasquale Lombardozzi
40 Eduardo Lins
39 Rubiks560
38 iSpinz
37 Carson
36 x-colo-x
33 vcuber13
33 cookingfat
30 richardzhang
30 Kurama
30 janelle
29 Am1n-
27 Death_Note
27 AvGalen
26 Lourgaze
25 robindeun
25 Mike Hughey
24 Elliot
24 lilkdub503
22 Alifianto.Adi
22 ender9994
21 Kev43
21 Flicky
20 Diniz
20 anythingtwisty
19 r_517
19 Cyrus C.
17 mixia123
17 Micael
16 dada222
16 Googlrr
15 Isbit
15 larf
13 Sir E Brum
13 wsc78
12 vlarsen
11 blakedacuber
11 salshort
11 nickvu2
10 RyanO
9 manyhobbyfreak
8 Charybdis
8 desertbear
5 Kidstardust
3 tres.60
3 Ms. McFly

*3x3x3 *

727 fazrulz
699 SimonWestlund
640 ManasijV
604 Hyprul 9-ty2
576 Yes, We Can!
566 Mvcuber12
525 kinch2002
506 Kian
472 Edam
431 pierrotlenageur
423 MTGjumper
385 flee135
371 randomtoad
358 Evan Liu
347 Jin
347 Edmund
344 nlCuber22
331 mande
328 04mucklowd
326 trying-to-speedcube...
322 onionhoney
320 aronpm
309 Cride5
289 Neo63
286 pjk
271 Hays
264 jamesdeanludlow
259 joey
258 Lumej
256 Edward_Lin
246 JunwenYao
240 Zane_C
237 Gunnar
233 sutty17
228 Edward
220 Yichen
196 Novriil
187 ZB_FTW!!!
184 mazei
182 PeterV
177 zaub3rfr4g
171 ianini
168 jave
167 AdvanceFIN
164 Escher
156 Tim Reynolds
148 'rio
147 TEGTaylor
145 Baian Liu
143 The Rubik Mai
137 Yi Ren
135 schimpler
134 SebCube
134 Musli4brekkies
133 kzhou
129 Holger
127 Hong_Zhang
109 Erik
103 qqwref
102 cincyaviation
101 marthaurion
100 Bogyo
98 Ryanrex116
97 larf
94 Kirjava
84 Kyle Barry
83 x-colo-x
82 Fox
82 Flicky
82 MichaelErskine
79 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
76 lachose
71 ben1996123
68 richardzhang
66 dunpeal2064
64 oskarasbrink
64 liljthedude
64 MistArts
62 MatsBergsten
61 Inf3rn0
61 DavidWoner
61 Sa967St
60 Rubiks560
60 Anthony
58 Cyrus C.
57 Alex DiTuro
57 PM 1729
55 DAE_JA_VOO
54 vcuber13
51 salshort
50 iSpinz
49 whauk
49 CubesOfTheWorld
48 kurtaz
48 JustinJ
47 thom
47 Jake Gouldon
47 lilkdub503
46 Lourgaze
45 Eduardo Lins
45 Stachuk1992
43 LarsN
43 Pasquale Lombardozzi
42 Micael
42 blizzardmb
40 cmhardw
40 Mike Hughey
39 Agassi_Yiu_HK
39 Carson
39 EmersonHerrmann
39 cookingfat
38 Elliot
36 Alifianto.Adi
35 fanwuq
34 Am1n-
33 janelle
32 anythingtwisty
31 Sir E Brum
30 guusrs
30 AvGalen
29 ElderKingpin
29 ero'2x
27 Diniz
27 Death_Note
25 ArcticxWolf
24 dada222
24 blakedacuber
24 Isbit
23 mixia123
23 Aksel B
21 robindeun
21 MrSupercubefreak
21 Imperatrix
21 Thomas09
20 TioMario
20 vlarsen
19 Sherwood
17 peedu
17 Googlrr
17 Chuck
16 Feryll
16 r_517
15 CUB3R01
15 wsc78
15 Ms. McFly
14 bamboocha
14 Cawact
14 Charybdis
14 nickvu2
13 arsenalthecuber
13 Kidstardust
11 roller
10 kjcellist
9 kprox1994
6 tres.60
6 Khartaras
6 desertbear
5 martin8768
5 wrathofmobius
5 manyhobbyfreak
5 SaberSlash49
4 RubiksDude
4 ender9994

*4x4x4*

457 fazrulz
429 SimonWestlund
351 Mvcuber12
347 pierrotlenageur
337 Yes, We Can!
336 kinch2002
331 Hyprul 9-ty2
318 Kian
265 jamesdeanludlow
243 Evan Liu
229 MTGjumper
226 trying-to-speedcube...
219 Edam
219 JunwenYao
193 flee135
164 sutty17
153 Hays
142 jave
124 Yichen
120 randomtoad
117 Lumej
109 mazei
106 MichaelErskine
97 Edward_Lin
93 zaub3rfr4g
89 Hong_Zhang
84 schimpler
78 larf
77 The Rubik Mai
75 qqwref
75 aronpm
73 MatsBergsten
72 Tim Reynolds
67 'rio
65 pjk
64 joey
64 SebCube
63 Holger
63 dunpeal2064
62 Kirjava
61 Ryanrex116
59 Bogyo
57 Jin
57 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
53 ZB_FTW!!!
52 lachose
50 marthaurion
49 Flicky
47 kzhou
42 Carson
39 x-colo-x
37 whauk
36 MistArts
35 blizzardmb
33 Robert-Y
32 Agassi_Yiu_HK
31 Mike Hughey
31 Am1n-
30 Wasil
29 Baian Liu
29 oskarasbrink
28 Stachuk1992
25 Rubiks560
25 Cyrus C.
24 AvGalen
24 Pasquale Lombardozzi
23 Alifianto.Adi
23 Neo63
22 Micael
21 JustinJ
21 Lourgaze
21 ianini
19 Tomarse
18 robindeun
18 cincyaviation
18 vlarsen
18 Zane_C
17 AdvanceFIN
16 fanwuq
16 liljthedude
16 mande
15 Aksel B
15 lilkdub503
15 ben1996123
14 Alex DiTuro
14 nickvu2
14 cookingfat
14 Musli4brekkies
13 04mucklowd
12 mixia123
12 Isbit
12 anythingtwisty
11 Cawact
10 salshort
10 Kidstardust
10 TEGTaylor
8 iSpinz
7 Googlrr
6 CubesOfTheWorld
5 onionhoney

*5x5x5*

303 SimonWestlund
287 fazrulz
267 Mvcuber12
263 Kian
238 kinch2002
226 pierrotlenageur
188 Yes, We Can!
175 jamesdeanludlow
175 trying-to-speedcube...
151 Evan Liu
135 Hays
117 04mucklowd
116 MichaelErskine
115 flee135
111 sutty17
83 MatsBergsten
83 mazei
79 Novriil
79 Hong_Zhang
77 JunwenYao
76 Edam
74 Lumej
69 Tim Reynolds
60 qqwref
51 Hyprul 9-ty2
50 Bogyo
50 Ryanrex116
49 ZB_FTW!!!
45 aronpm
45 Flicky
45 Edward_Lin
42 kzhou
42 MTGjumper
35 Carson
34 lachose
31 CubesOfTheWorld
31 Mike Hughey
29 Am1n-
27 oskarasbrink
23 AvGalen
22 schimpler
20 Escher
19 The Rubik Mai
19 Rubiks560
19 Jude
15 Stachuk1992
15 Cyrus C.
15 ben1996123
14 Eduardo Lins
14 ero'2x
13 anythingtwisty
13 TEGTaylor
12 Cawact
11 Baian Liu
11 cookingfat
11 Musli4brekkies
10 vlarsen
10 Kidstardust
9 Isbit
8 mixia123
8 nickvu2
7 dunpeal2064
7 Googlrr
7 roller
6 JustinJ
6 Micael
6 mande

*6x6x6*

164 SimonWestlund
152 Mvcuber12
134 jamesdeanludlow
96 Mike Hughey
91 MichaelErskine
90 trying-to-speedcube...
87 Hays
80 fazrulz
70 kinch2002
36 JunwenYao
35 qqwref
35 Edam
34 Ryanrex116
32 pierrotlenageur
28 Yes, We Can!
27 Hong_Zhang
17 AvGalen
14 Am1n-
14 Bogyo
14 mazei
13 Tim Reynolds
11 Flicky
11 04mucklowd
9 cincyaviation
8 dunpeal2064
8 Cyrus C.
7 aronpm

*7x7x7*

201 SimonWestlund
148 Mvcuber12
138 kinch2002
120 jamesdeanludlow
119 Kian
115 Mike Hughey
107 trying-to-speedcube...
102 MichaelErskine
79 pierrotlenageur
69 Hays
68 Hong_Zhang
68 JunwenYao
50 sutty17
33 AvGalen
33 fazrulz
25 Yes, We Can!
22 qqwref
19 Bogyo
18 Lumej
17 aronpm
15 Nora Christ
12 Edam
12 Am1n-
11 Ryanrex116
10 lachose
9 Cyrus C.

*3x3 one handed*

435 SimonWestlund
435 fazrulz
383 Hyprul 9-ty2
382 ManasijV
355 Mvcuber12
321 kinch2002
314 Kian
310 Yes, We Can!
262 MTGjumper
251 randomtoad
244 Evan Liu
236 mande
225 trying-to-speedcube...
193 pierrotlenageur
183 Zane_C
164 Neo63
163 Jin
127 JunwenYao
127 Yichen
125 Yi Ren
122 flee135
119 mazei
116 Lumej
110 jave
106 Gunnar
104 zaub3rfr4g
102 Edmund
97 Ryanrex116
92 Novriil
91 sutty17
91 Hays
89 Edward
89 MichaelErskine
85 Tim Reynolds
84 ZB_FTW!!!
75 qqwref
74 The Rubik Mai
64 jamesdeanludlow
61 Erik
61 Kyle Barry
60 kzhou
59 SebCube
56 onionhoney
53 Hong_Zhang
48 Fox
46 fanwuq
45 DavidWoner
44 aronpm
39 lachose
37 dunpeal2064
37 Kidstardust
36 Edward_Lin
35 cincyaviation
35 EmersonHerrmann
35 Inf3rn0
35 Stachuk1992
35 Pasquale Lombardozzi
34 whauk
34 Rubiks560
33 Mike Hughey
31 JustinJ
31 salshort
31 Lourgaze
30 tsaoenator
29 Anthony
28 pjk
28 TEGTaylor
27 Baian Liu
27 liljthedude
26 Elliot
26 Escher
25 Edam
24 AvGalen
23 marthaurion
22 Alifianto.Adi
21 Kirjava
20 Eduardo Lins
20 mixia123
19 'rio
19 blakedacuber
19 joey
19 lilkdub503
19 iSpinz
19 Cyrus C.
19 04mucklowd
18 PM 1729
17 MistArts
17 ben1996123
16 schimpler
15 Isbit
15 CubesOfTheWorld
15 cookingfat
12 Feryll
10 tanapak1
9 blizzardmb
8 janelle
8 Cride5
6 Sir E Brum
6 vlarsen
5 Diniz

*3x3 with feet*

88 SimonWestlund
85 kinch2002
54 Kian
20 Lumej
19 Hong_Zhang
19 Ryanrex116
18 Mike Hughey
17 trying-to-speedcube...
13 Novriil
12 flee135
6 Edam
5 Baian Liu
5 MichaelErskine
5 Zane_C
5 ZB_FTW!!!
5 fazrulz

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*

276 SimonWestlund
241 Mvcuber12
241 fazrulz
219 Mike Hughey
199 Yes, We Can!
188 MatsBergsten
181 Edward_Lin
180 kinch2002
158 Hyprul 9-ty2
140 Kian
122 randomtoad
115 trying-to-speedcube...
113 ZB_FTW!!!
97 pierrotlenageur
76 Baian Liu
75 JunwenYao
70 Cride5
70 mande
63 ben1996123
54 Anthony
52 Hong_Zhang
52 MTGjumper
51 DavidWoner
50 Novriil
50 nlCuber22
45 joey
44 kzhou
44 ManasijV
41 zaub3rfr4g
41 04mucklowd
39 x-colo-x
36 Lumej
35 mazei
32 Carson
32 Kirjava
32 blizzardmb
31 Micael
30 Isbit
30 Escher
29 aronpm
27 plechoss
26 qqwref
25 Erik
23 Hays
22 Rubiks560
22 Tim Reynolds
20 Evan Liu
19 'rio
19 dunpeal2064
18 AvGalen
18 Am1n-
17 Kev43
15 cookingfat
14 JustinJ
14 Inf3rn0
13 Pasquale Lombardozzi
11 MistArts
10 Henrik
9 manyhobbyfreak
9 onionhoney
8 flee135
4 The Rubik Mai
4 cincyaviation
4 iSpinz
4 MichaelErskine

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*

296 ManasijV
295 SimonWestlund
282 Mike Hughey
250 Hyprul 9-ty2
230 MatsBergsten
223 kinch2002
218 Yes, We Can!
212 mande
191 x-colo-x
159 pierrotlenageur
150 trying-to-speedcube...
142 Kian
135 Mvcuber12
114 Micael
107 zaub3rfr4g
103 randomtoad
96 Hong_Zhang
94 aronpm
94 JunwenYao
88 Gunnar
86 Zane_C
76 flee135
68 PM 1729
54 cmhardw
45 Baian Liu
43 mazei
41 fazrulz
40 Cride5
37 Henrik
34 qqwref
32 Kirjava
31 Lumej
25 Chuck
21 Am1n-
20 pjk
18 Isbit
18 Alifianto.Adi
18 MichaelErskine
18 Hays
15 Rubiks560
14 cookingfat
13 Cawact
12 Carson
12 Novriil
12 kzhou
12 AvGalen
11 manyhobbyfreak
11 Jin
10 Feryll
10 peedu
10 Googlrr
9 Sir E Brum
6 Kev43
6 Erik
6 Inf3rn0
6 nlCuber22
6 04mucklowd
6 MistArts

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*

182 Mike Hughey
146 kinch2002
137 MatsBergsten
135 SimonWestlund
84 trying-to-speedcube...
66 Yes, We Can!
64 Hyprul 9-ty2
48 aronpm
33 Isbit
31 cmhardw
31 Henrik
28 Micael
25 LarsN
24 Kian
16 Gunnar
10 mazei
8 Baian Liu
8 flee135

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*

161 Mike Hughey
137 MatsBergsten
130 kinch2002
58 trying-to-speedcube...
53 LarsN
26 cmhardw
20 Micael
13 Henrik

*3x3 Multi blind*

192 MatsBergsten
179 Mike Hughey
151 Kian
150 SimonWestlund
149 Micael
139 kinch2002
102 Yes, We Can!
90 trying-to-speedcube...
89 x-colo-x
85 Gunnar
77 Isbit
59 Chuck
58 ManasijV
53 Hyprul 9-ty2
45 aronpm
39 Hong_Zhang
34 Baian Liu
31 blah
25 Zane_C
22 mande
22 JunwenYao
18 pierrotlenageur
13 Cawact
11 Mvcuber12
6 Novriil
6 Alifianto.Adi
5 Henrik

*3x3 Match the scramble*

145 kinch2002
130 Mvcuber12
121 SimonWestlund
69 trying-to-speedcube...
67 Kian
56 pierrotlenageur
48 Hong_Zhang
44 Fox
44 Lumej
43 mande
40 Hyprul 9-ty2
35 flee135
30 Hays
29 qqwref
14 jamesdeanludlow
11 fazrulz
10 cookingfat
7 vlarsen
7 Mike Hughey
7 Edam
6 Pasquale Lombardozzi
6 Yes, We Can!
6 ben1996123
5 Novriil
5 Neo63
5 AvGalen
5 MatsBergsten
5 Cride5
5 ZB_FTW!!!
5 JunwenYao

*2-3-4 Relay*

313 SimonWestlund
254 pierrotlenageur
236 Mvcuber12
228 kinch2002
227 Hyprul 9-ty2
216 Kian
185 Evan Liu
172 fazrulz
167 trying-to-speedcube...
152 jamesdeanludlow
133 JunwenYao
114 Yes, We Can!
99 MTGjumper
98 jave
97 Yichen
91 Hays
90 Lumej
89 sutty17
79 randomtoad
67 flee135
63 MichaelErskine
56 Edam
55 Hong_Zhang
52 qqwref
52 mazei
51 SebCube
49 Ryanrex116
48 MatsBergsten
47 ZB_FTW!!!
43 Holger
38 kzhou
37 aronpm
37 Tim Reynolds
36 lachose
34 'rio
32 cincyaviation
30 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
29 dunpeal2064
28 Carson
28 x-colo-x
28 blizzardmb
27 Edward_Lin
25 Baian Liu
24 larf
23 marthaurion
23 JustinJ
23 Bogyo
20 The Rubik Mai
20 AvGalen
20 Zane_C
20 Am1n-
20 Pasquale Lombardozzi
18 Lourgaze
17 Rubiks560
16 ianini
15 Jin
15 lilkdub503
14 ben1996123
13 mixia123
13 Alifianto.Adi
13 Mike Hughey
13 Stachuk1992
12 Elliot
11 Flicky
11 Cyrus C.
10 04mucklowd
8 Kev43
7 salshort
7 TEGTaylor
7 Musli4brekkies
5 vlarsen
5 CubesOfTheWorld
5 iSpinz
4 Kidstardust

*2-3-4-5 Relay*

210 SimonWestlund
173 Mvcuber12
162 kinch2002
158 pierrotlenageur
152 Kian
118 trying-to-speedcube...
104 Evan Liu
85 jamesdeanludlow
82 Hays
73 JunwenYao
72 fazrulz
71 Lumej
65 Yes, We Can!
58 MTGjumper
53 MichaelErskine
47 sutty17
45 mazei
39 qqwref
36 Ryanrex116
36 flee135
34 Hong_Zhang
30 aronpm
25 Hyprul 9-ty2
24 kzhou
22 Edam
20 Bogyo
20 Tim Reynolds
19 Edward_Lin
17 lachose
17 Am1n-
16 Carson
16 Pasquale Lombardozzi
15 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
14 Rubiks560
13 The Rubik Mai
13 Cyrus C.
12 AvGalen
12 ZB_FTW!!!
10 Stachuk1992
10 ben1996123
9 blizzardmb
8 Mike Hughey
8 MatsBergsten
7 04mucklowd
6 CubesOfTheWorld
5 dunpeal2064
5 Kidstardust
5 Flicky

*Magic*

160 Evan Liu
159 Yes, We Can!
156 SimonWestlund
143 jamesdeanludlow
128 Mvcuber12
93 ben1996123
92 Hyprul 9-ty2
91 trying-to-speedcube...
82 Hays
75 Mike Hughey
69 Edam
67 pierrotlenageur
63 sutty17
57 zaub3rfr4g
50 MichaelErskine
46 Novriil
44 Lumej
44 Ryanrex116
44 Kian
43 PeterV
42 fazrulz
32 dunpeal2064
30 manyhobbyfreak
26 janelle
25 aronpm
22 iSpinz
22 Bogyo
20 Musli4brekkies
19 ianini
15 marthaurion
15 kzhou
14 jave
14 04mucklowd
14 JunwenYao
11 Khartaras
9 schimpler
9 Tim Reynolds
8 salshort
8 Edward_Lin
7 The Rubik Mai
7 qqwref
6 cookingfat
5 Ms. McFly
3 AvGalen
2 wsc78
2 Carson
2 ZB_FTW!!!

*Master Magic*

83 jamesdeanludlow
50 trying-to-speedcube...
45 Mike Hughey
41 SimonWestlund
31 Mvcuber12
27 Hays
20 MichaelErskine
19 Ryanrex116
15 Yi Ren
10 Novriil
9 qqwref
6 Bogyo
5 manyhobbyfreak
4 Tim Reynolds
3 AvGalen
3 Edam
2 pierrotlenageur

*Clock*

130 larf
116 SimonWestlund
77 trying-to-speedcube...
60 Mvcuber12
55 jamesdeanludlow
48 MichaelErskine
39 DavidWoner
39 randomtoad
34 ZB_FTW!!!
34 Yi Ren
32 kinch2002
32 Tim Reynolds
25 pierrotlenageur
22 Ryanrex116
17 qqwref
12 Lumej
10 Rubiks560
10 Mike Hughey
9 04mucklowd
8 ianini
6 AvGalen
6 ben1996123
6 Anthony
5 Baian Liu
5 JustinJ
4 Edam
3 r_517
3 Musli4brekkies

*Pyraminx*

297 SimonWestlund
230 kinch2002
221 fazrulz
199 flee135
194 Yes, We Can!
191 Mvcuber12
179 Neo63
144 trying-to-speedcube...
135 sutty17
121 larf
116 ZB_FTW!!!
94 JunwenYao
91 Odder
82 pierrotlenageur
80 MichaelErskine
76 Jin
72 Kian
63 Hong_Zhang
62 jamesdeanludlow
59 Yi Ren
59 Ryanrex116
54 Tim Reynolds
53 Novriil
49 jave
47 DavidWoner
45 blizzardmb
44 Hays
38 RyanO
38 Erik
36 Baian Liu
36 qqwref
35 Yichen
32 SebCube
32 Inf3rn0
31 salshort
30 Mike Hughey
26 'rio
26 Edward_Lin
23 Musli4brekkies
21 Gunnar
20 Carson
20 cincyaviation
19 The Rubik Mai
18 aronpm
17 randomtoad
16 lachose
16 JustinJ
16 schimpler
15 AvGalen
14 desertbear
14 Pasquale Lombardozzi
13 x-colo-x
11 Kirjava
10 richardzhang
10 janelle
10 Edam
10 Stachuk1992
10 ben1996123
9 marthaurion
8 manyhobbyfreak
8 roller
7 wsc78
7 Alifianto.Adi
6 kzhou
6 iSpinz
5 Alex DiTuro
4 Huub Smit
4 TEGTaylor
4 Cyrus C.

*Megaminx*

213 SimonWestlund
144 Hyprul 9-ty2
128 Mvcuber12
127 04mucklowd
118 kinch2002
115 trying-to-speedcube...
82 fazrulz
70 Yichen
70 Yes, We Can!
68 MichaelErskine
65 jamesdeanludlow
63 Hays
62 Kian
53 mazei
43 Bogyo
40 Hong_Zhang
39 JunwenYao
37 Ryanrex116
30 Lumej
29 flee135
25 pierrotlenageur
22 Mike Hughey
22 mande
20 Pasquale Lombardozzi
16 Novriil
16 qqwref
14 Rubiks560
13 sutty17
12 Baian Liu
12 aronpm
11 AvGalen
10 Cyrus C.
8 blizzardmb
8 Tim Reynolds
7 The Rubik Mai
6 Edam
5 CubesOfTheWorld
5 Zane_C

*Square-1*

185 MTGjumper
177 SimonWestlund
154 Mvcuber12
124 fazrulz
116 Hyprul 9-ty2
106 Neo63
106 trying-to-speedcube...
71 kinch2002
69 jamesdeanludlow
67 MichaelErskine
62 Hong_Zhang
58 Kian
52 DavidWoner
43 jave
39 Yi Ren
38 Lumej
37 Yes, We Can!
33 Ryanrex116
30 Kidstardust
29 lachose
27 JustinJ
27 qqwref
24 vcuber13
22 Mike Hughey
20 Pk Feng
17 aronpm
15 Novriil
15 JunwenYao
10 Kirjava
9 The Rubik Mai
9 flee135
8 Isbit
8 AvGalen
8 blizzardmb
7 Stachuk1992
6 manyhobbyfreak

*3x3x3 fewest moves*

276 guusrs
246 SimonWestlund
223 Cride5
200 kinch2002
147 Zane_C
139 Mvcuber12
129 Stini
115 PM 1729
111 Hyprul 9-ty2
110 randomtoad
92 Kian
81 'rio
77 cuBerBruce
75 jamesdeanludlow
74 fanwuq
71 trying-to-speedcube...
67 Mike Hughey
61 ZB_FTW!!!
56 Holger
49 mande
37 aronpm
36 MistArts
35 Am1n-
35 pierrotlenageur
34 Inf3rn0
32 Cyrus C.
31 TEGTaylor
28 Carson
26 Tim Reynolds
21 DavidWoner
20 zaub3rfr4g
20 kzhou
20 Kirjava
20 ManasijV
20 Pasquale Lombardozzi
17 Sir E Brum
17 qqwref
16 Edam
16 Yes, We Can!
15 fazrulz
14 dada222
14 lachose
14 SebCube
14 ben1996123
13 CubesOfTheWorld
12 Novriil
12 Lumej
11 Micael
11 04mucklowd


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 4, 2010)

Simon's on his way...


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Apr 4, 2010)

I must strive to compete more.

My clock times are comming along relatively nicely.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 4, 2010)

How can I be top-2 in so many events?! Probably because no one else competes in almost everything every week  

Really good results


----------



## janelle (Apr 4, 2010)

Didn't do as bad as I thought


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 4, 2010)

Great work Mats, cheers 

Wow, 3rd in FMC!? I guess these results are just as much about competing consistently as they are about doing well.

@Mats I know this might be a challenge, but would it be possible to rank competitors by average time/move-count over the period - perhaps discounting those with less than three entries?


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 4, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> Great work Mats, cheers
> 
> I guess these results are just as much about *competing consistently *as they are about doing well.



I'm fairly well at Square-1, ~34, but since I've only done it 4 times I think, theres people that have like 6x my points.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 4, 2010)

2nd for megaminx 

But 5th for 4x4


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 4, 2010)

2nd for magic. One point difference 

But yay, 5th in total. I was pretty good this year so far and I did lots of events


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow, wasn't expecting 1st in Magic, these solves are the only ones I do every week. I guess participating every week paid off 

11th overall is also pretty good


----------



## ManasijV (Apr 4, 2010)

The only events I participate every week are
3x3: 3rd
3x3 OH: 4th
3x3 BLD: 1st


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 4, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> Great work Mats, cheers
> 
> @Mats I know this might be a challenge, but would it be possible to rank competitors by average time/move-count over the period - perhaps discounting those with less than three entries?



Thanks.

I will publish a list of rankings in each event, where the result/ranking is the average of the five best efforts (of the 13 weeks). In that list you don't get points for participating, just for your results. 

The list above is just the sum of points for all 13 weeks, so participating much pays off.

If you look in the corresponding thread for 2009 both lists are published (at least for the last two 3-months periods.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 8, 2010)

*Results & rankings week 1-13*

The results in these lists is for each person the average of the FIVE best efforts (of possible 13) in each event. If you have not participated at least five weeks (with a result better than DNF) you will not be in these lists.

2x2x2: (43)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                       2.49
 2  onionhoney                    2.54
 3  SimonWestlund                 2.77
 4  DavidWoner                    2.98
 5  Edward_Lin                    3.14
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Mats Valk                     3.43
 7  Baian Liu                     3.52
 8  MTGjumper                     3.59
 9  trying-to-speedcube...        3.69
10  Yes, We Can!                  3.87
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Yichen                        4.04
12  Hyprul 9-ty2                  4.25
13  Neo63                         4.30
14  flee135                       5.06
15  kinch2002                     5.13
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Kian                          5.26
17  nlCuber22                     5.30
18  JunwenYao                     5.43
19  Novriil                       5.44
20  ianini                        5.52
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Musli4brekkies                5.55
22  randomtoad                    5.60
23  04mucklowd                    5.67
24  Hays                          5.83
25  Jin                           5.97
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  Hong_Zhang                    6.14
27  Evan Liu                      6.31
28  ZB_FTW!!!                     6.56
29  mande                         6.95
30  PeterV                        6.98
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  pierrotlenageur               7.25
32  Cride5                        7.34
33  sutty17                       8.56
34  jamesdeanludlow               8.96
35  Edam                          9.73
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  Zane_C                        9.74
37  CubesOfTheWorld              10.78
38  jave                         10.81
39  SebCube                      11.10
40  Lumej                        11.21
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  MichaelErskine               11.62
42  aronpm                       12.39
43  MatsBergsten                 14.80
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 : (47)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                       8.86
 2  Mats Valk                     9.71
 3  SimonWestlund                11.10
 4  onionhoney                   11.88
 5  MTGjumper                    11.93
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  joey                         12.03
 7  Yes, We Can!                 12.45
 8  Hays                         12.70
 9  ManasijV                     12.95
10  Hyprul 9-ty2                 13.09
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  pjk                          14.06
12  nlCuber22                    14.33
13  Neo63                        14.50
14  trying-to-speedcube...       14.64
15  Edmund                       15.14
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  flee135                      15.18
17  kinch2002                    15.37
18  Jin                          15.62
19  Kian                         15.87
20  Yichen                       16.81
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Edam                         16.98
22  Edward                       17.05
23  pierrotlenageur              17.43
24  Novriil                      17.71
25  mande                        18.02
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  randomtoad                   18.36
27  aronpm                       18.49
28  04mucklowd                   18.64
29  ianini                       18.77
30  JunwenYao                    19.02
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  Evan Liu                     19.20
32  sutty17                      20.00
33  Cride5                       20.84
34  Zane_C                       21.57
35  ZB_FTW!!!                    21.99
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  Hong_Zhang                   22.62
37  jamesdeanludlow              23.33
38  Lumej                        24.00
39  cincyaviation                25.62
40  jave                         26.34
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  PeterV                       26.63
42  SebCube                      27.71
43  Flicky                       28.47
44  larf                         33.88
45  Fox                          33.97
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  MichaelErskine               37.52
47  MatsBergsten                 44.36
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4: (29)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                      43.69
 2  Mats Valk                    48.46
 3  SimonWestlund                49.50
 4  trying-to-speedcube...       52.03
 5  MTGjumper                    56.12
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Hyprul 9-ty2                 56.83
 7  Hays                         56.87
 8  Yes, We Can!               1:01.69
 9  pierrotlenageur            1:04.98
10  flee135                    1:07.79
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  JunwenYao                  1:09.06
12  kinch2002                  1:09.26
13  Kian                       1:12.26
14  Edam                       1:22.32
15  jamesdeanludlow            1:23.75
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Evan Liu                   1:26.00
17  Yichen                     1:27.75
18  sutty17                    1:30.13
19  randomtoad                 1:35.51
20  Hong_Zhang                 1:38.32
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Lumej                      1:52.19
22  jave                       1:56.05
23  aronpm                     2:03.20
24  ZB_FTW!!!                  2:09.48
25  Flicky                     2:19.20
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  MichaelErskine             2:31.34
27  larf                       2:31.70
28  SebCube                    2:47.17
29  MatsBergsten               3:06.72
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5: (21)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                    1:16.83
 2  Mats Valk                  1:27.76
 3  Hays                       1:33.11
 4  trying-to-speedcube...     1:35.70
 5  SimonWestlund              1:37.09
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Yes, We Can!               1:59.60
 7  flee135                    2:08.91
 8  Kian                       2:13.01
 9  kinch2002                  2:21.60
10  04mucklowd                 2:27.21
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  pierrotlenageur            2:27.57
12  jamesdeanludlow            2:31.64
13  Novriil                    2:35.17
14  Edam                       2:37.59
15  Hong_Zhang                 2:44.79
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  sutty17                    2:52.90
17  Evan Liu                   3:18.51
18  Lumej                      3:43.07
19  MichaelErskine             4:18.40
20  ZB_FTW!!!                  4:49.07
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  MatsBergsten               7:16.81
[/COLOR]
```
6x6x6: (8)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Hays                       2:48.27
 2  fazrulz                    2:53.65
 3  Mats Valk                  2:56.29
 4  SimonWestlund              3:15.26
 5  trying-to-speedcube...     3:16.72
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  jamesdeanludlow            4:56.40
 7  kinch2002                  5:09.51
 8  MichaelErskine             7:51.66
[/COLOR]
```
7x7x7: (10)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  trying-to-speedcube...     4:54.26
 2  Mats Valk                  4:55.90
 3  SimonWestlund              5:08.49
 4  Kian                       7:42.04
 5  jamesdeanludlow            7:50.91
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Hong_Zhang                 7:51.39
 7  kinch2002                  8:16.82
 8  JunwenYao                  8:58.71
 9  pierrotlenageur            9:04.90
10  MichaelErskine            11:31.11
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 one handed: (28)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                      18.71
 2  SimonWestlund                20.81
 3  Mats Valk                    21.84
 4  ManasijV                     24.66
 5  Hyprul 9-ty2                 25.05
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  trying-to-speedcube...       25.94
 7  MTGjumper                    26.45
 8  Neo63                        29.53
 9  Yes, We Can!                 29.97
10  Kian                         31.06
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  kinch2002                    31.23
12  Jin                          34.78
13  mande                        35.76
14  randomtoad                   37.67
15  Evan Liu                     37.95
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Yichen                       38.86
17  JunwenYao                    39.86
18  Zane_C                       43.95
19  pierrotlenageur              48.54
20  sutty17                      49.57
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  ZB_FTW!!!                    53.06
22  jave                       1:06.73
23  Lumej                      1:07.60
24  Hong_Zhang                 1:09.37
25  jamesdeanludlow            1:12.99
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  SebCube                    1:20.95
27  MichaelErskine             1:21.12
28  Fox                        1:57.15
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 with feet: (3)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  kinch2002                  1:41.89
 2  SimonWestlund              1:59.87
 3  Kian                       2:58.41
[/COLOR]
```
2x2x2 Blindfolded: (18)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                       7.99
 2  Mats Valk                     8.64
 3  SimonWestlund                10.71
 4  Edward_Lin                   13.97
 5  trying-to-speedcube...       16.42
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Kian                         20.27
 7  Yes, We Can!                 22.22
 8  ZB_FTW!!!                    22.67
 9  Mike Hughey                  23.30
10  Hyprul 9-ty2                 25.54
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  MatsBergsten                 29.01
12  kinch2002                    29.46
13  randomtoad                   31.73
14  pierrotlenageur              47.74
15  mande                        48.48
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  JunwenYao                    56.88
17  Cride5                     2:02.68
18  Lumej                      2:15.34
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 Blindfolded: (16)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  ManasijV                   1:20.19
 2  x-colo-x                   1:26.16
 3  SimonWestlund              1:27.18
 4  trying-to-speedcube...     1:30.67
 5  Mike Hughey                1:33.58
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Hyprul 9-ty2               1:41.13
 7  MatsBergsten               1:44.22
 8  mande                      1:47.72
 9  Yes, We Can!               1:48.14
10  kinch2002                  2:11.65
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Hong_Zhang                 2:15.64
12  Mats Valk                  2:48.57
13  Kian                       2:59.77
14  pierrotlenageur            3:08.57
15  JunwenYao                  3:37.34
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  randomtoad                 4:33.93
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4 Blindfolded: (6)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey                7:11.36
 2  trying-to-speedcube...     8:26.47
 3  kinch2002                  8:40.95
 4  MatsBergsten              10:22.00
 5  SimonWestlund             12:20.25
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Yes, We Can!              19:22.09
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5 Blindfolded: (3)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey               15:03.31
 2  MatsBergsten              22:50.98
 3  kinch2002                 29:12.69
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Multi blind: (10)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Kian                      4.6
 2  MatsBergsten              4.6
 3  Micael                    4.4
 4  Mike Hughey               3.8
 5  Gunnar                    3.2
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  trying-to-speedcube...    3.0
 7  Yes, We Can!              2.8
 8  SimonWestlund             2.4
 9  kinch2002                 2.2
10  aronpm                    0.2
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Match the scramble: (9)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mats Valk                    53.02
 2  kinch2002                    54.80
 3  trying-to-speedcube...       59.24
 4  SimonWestlund              1:05.03
 5  Hong_Zhang                 1:30.19
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Kian                       1:43.28
 7  Lumej                      1:51.25
 8  pierrotlenageur            1:51.80
 9  Fox                        2:07.00
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4 Relay: (21)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mats Valk                  1:03.57
 2  SimonWestlund              1:04.16
 3  fazrulz                    1:04.17
 4  trying-to-speedcube...     1:09.91
 5  Hyprul 9-ty2               1:19.89
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  pierrotlenageur            1:28.57
 7  Yes, We Can!               1:29.42
 8  Kian                       1:30.54
 9  kinch2002                  1:39.73
10  JunwenYao                  1:43.14
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Yichen                     1:53.10
12  Evan Liu                   1:53.29
13  jamesdeanludlow            1:54.06
14  sutty17                    2:04.15
15  randomtoad                 2:08.65
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  jave                       2:28.04
17  Lumej                      2:40.32
18  ZB_FTW!!!                  2:46.63
19  SebCube                    3:25.78
20  MichaelErskine             3:40.15
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  MatsBergsten               4:08.13
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4-5 Relay: (13)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mats Valk                  2:35.98
 2  SimonWestlund              2:52.61
 3  trying-to-speedcube...     2:59.56
 4  Yes, We Can!               3:35.20
 5  Kian                       3:45.39
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  kinch2002                  3:45.40
 7  pierrotlenageur            3:57.75
 8  JunwenYao                  4:22.91
 9  sutty17                    4:51.12
10  jamesdeanludlow            4:54.74
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Evan Liu                   5:07.45
12  Lumej                      6:05.45
13  MichaelErskine             7:41.37
[/COLOR]
```
Magic: (15)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  ben1996123                    1.01
 2  Yes, We Can!                  1.15
 3  Hays                          1.19
 4  Mats Valk                     1.29
 5  trying-to-speedcube...        1.34
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Evan Liu                      1.34
 7  SimonWestlund                 1.42
 8  jamesdeanludlow               1.43
 9  Hyprul 9-ty2                  1.59
10  PeterV                        1.71
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  pierrotlenageur               1.91
12  Mike Hughey                   1.96
13  Lumej                         2.12
14  Kian                          2.17
15  MichaelErskine                2.19
[/COLOR]
```
Master Magic: (7)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  jamesdeanludlow               2.86
 2  trying-to-speedcube...        3.15
 3  SimonWestlund                 3.83
 4  Hays                          4.21
 5  Mike Hughey                   4.66
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Mats Valk                     4.89
 7  MichaelErskine               10.13
[/COLOR]
```
Clock: (7)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  trying-to-speedcube...        8.93
 2  larf                          9.59
 3  SimonWestlund                10.29
 4  jamesdeanludlow              17.05
 5  ZB_FTW!!!                    19.88
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  MichaelErskine               25.05
 7  pierrotlenageur              28.61
[/COLOR]
```
Pyraminx: (21)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund                 4.80
 2  flee135                       5.36
 3  Neo63                         5.57
 4  fazrulz                       6.11
 5  trying-to-speedcube...        6.39
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Mats Valk                     6.54
 7  kinch2002                     7.97
 8  ZB_FTW!!!                     8.90
 9  sutty17                       9.75
10  Jin                          10.01
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Yes, We Can!                 10.10
12  larf                         11.74
13  JunwenYao                    11.96
14  Hong_Zhang                   12.10
15  Kian                         13.13
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  pierrotlenageur              16.19
17  jamesdeanludlow              16.27
18  jave                         16.54
19  MichaelErskine               17.56
20  aronpm                       26.44
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Mike Hughey                1:21.15
[/COLOR]
```
Megaminx: (13)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund              1:01.12
 2  fazrulz                    1:24.02
 3  trying-to-speedcube...     1:27.02
 4  Yes, We Can!               1:54.96
 5  Hyprul 9-ty2               1:56.90
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Mats Valk                  1:56.99
 7  04mucklowd                 1:58.95
 8  Yichen                     2:37.98
 9  kinch2002                  3:08.48
10  jamesdeanludlow            3:18.02
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Kian                       3:47.25
12  MichaelErskine             4:23.55
13  Lumej                      4:29.48
[/COLOR]
```
Square-1: (14)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  MTGjumper                    12.67
 2  Neo63                        14.86
 3  trying-to-speedcube...       18.02
 4  Mats Valk                    18.99
 5  SimonWestlund                19.55
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  fazrulz                      23.23
 7  Hong_Zhang                   33.97
 8  Hyprul 9-ty2                 40.82
 9  Kian                         55.13
10  jamesdeanludlow              59.68
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  kinch2002                  1:02.45
12  jave                       1:38.58
13  Lumej                      1:43.33
14  MichaelErskine             2:17.56
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 fewest moves: (10)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  guusrs                    27.0
 2  Stini                     28.8
 3  kinch2002                 32.0
 4  PM 1729                   33.8
 5  Cride5                    34.6
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  SimonWestlund             34.8
 7  randomtoad                40.6
 8  Hyprul 9-ty2              41.0
 9  Zane_C                    53.4
10  jamesdeanludlow           54.0
[/COLOR]
```


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 18, 2010)

Sticky?


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 22, 2010)

Great to see the averages, thanks for posting that up.

Were there any plans to generate averages for FMC?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 24, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> Great to see the averages, thanks for posting that up.
> 
> Were there any plans to generate averages for FMC?



Oops, where are those? They should be there too? I'm too tired now but I
will probably fix that tomorrow.

EDIT: sorry, I have had data loss so it will take a little longer than I thought.
But of course you will get averages for FMC too.


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 29, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > Great to see the averages, thanks for posting that up.
> ...



Nice to see the FM averages up, many thanks Mats. 

I think averages probably tell you more in FM, because individual solves are so dependent on the scramble.


----------



## Cride5 (May 7, 2010)

Thought it would be quite interesting to see the distribution for some results, so I built the histograms for the 3x3 times from comp 01 to 18. Results are as follows:


Spoiler



8. 111
9. 1111111111111111
10. 111111111111111111
11. 111111111111111111111111111111
12. 1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
13. 111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
14. 1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
15. 111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
16. 111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
17. 1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
18. 11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
19. 1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
20. 11111111111111111111111111111111
21. 111111111111111111111111111111111111
22. 111111111111111111111
23. 1111111111111111111111111111111111111
24. 11111111111111111111111111
25. 111111111111111111111111111111
26. 111111111111111111111111111111111
27. 1111111111111111111
28. 11111111111111111
29. 11111111111111111111
30. 11111111111
31. 111111
32. 1111111
33. 1111111111111
34. 1111111111111
35. 11111111
36. 1111111111
37. 11111
38. 11111
39. 11111
40. 1111
41. 111
42. 1111111111
43. 11
44. 11
45. 111111
46. 11111
47. 11
48. 1
49. 111
50. 11
51. 1
52. 11
53. 11
54. 
55. 
56. 1
57. 111
58. 1
59. 1
60+. 1111


It seems to approximate to a Gamma distribution quite well, with a peak at around 16. It would be interesting to see how the distribution of these results compares with the the official WCA times. My hunch is that we're a lot faster on this forum


----------



## Neo63 (May 7, 2010)

Do remember that not everyone participate in the weekly competition, mostly the people who are confident enough about their times.


----------



## Cride5 (May 8, 2010)

OK so curiosity killed the cat but whatever, I like living dangerously 

This is a histogram for all official 3x3 averages from 2003 to 2010. The bar under each time t represents the number of averages which were 'sub t'. For example if t=10 then the bar shows the number of averages between 9 and 10 seconds.






.. and here's the histogram for just the 2010 results:





... and finally the results for our weekly competition (2010 only)





Quite surprisingly the peak positions of each histogram are very similar in all cases. The main difference is in the tails. The weekly comp appears to have the greatest area to the left of the peak, while the official results have a much larger area to the right of the peak. This might imply that maybe slower people are indeed reluctant to join in the weekly competition after all.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 8, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> Quite surprisingly the peak positions of each histogram are very similar in all cases. The main difference is in the tails. The weekly comp appears to have the greatest area to the left of the peak, while the official results have a much larger area to the right of the peak. This might imply that maybe slower people are indeed reluctant to join in the weekly competition after all.



Interesting charts Conrad. (and nice layout now ). And I do agree with your conclusion(s).

I am lousy at speedsolving, but at normal competitions I compete against the end of the field. Here in the weeklies I am normally totally isolated at the bottom. Once in a while there comes entries from people who are as slow as I am, but either they disappear after a week or two or they get ten seconds better in that same time . 

The question of course is why anyone competes at all. At a normal competition you have a social side which mainly is absent here. So here I think one has to compete more (or mainly as in my case) against oneself.


----------



## Kenneth (May 8, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> ... This might imply that maybe slower people are indeed reluctant to join in the weekly competition after all.



Or that people cheat more here than in comps...


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 8, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > ... This might imply that maybe slower people are indeed reluctant to join in the weekly competition after all.
> ...



That is a negative view of life . 
Arnaud has told us to follow the rules of the WCA, *so be it!*.


----------



## Kenneth (May 8, 2010)

Yes, of corse all serious cubers do. The social part is more important to most of us than the results. If you cheat and get caugth the other cubers will give you the evil eye and turn their back on you. Then you cannot go to comps anymore or get friendly replys on your posts here and there and for what?

2 seconds better average than normally in weekly is not worth that.


----------



## Cride5 (May 8, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> I am lousy at speedsolving, but at normal competitions I compete against the end of the field. Here in the weeklies I am normally totally isolated at the bottom. Once in a while there comes entries from people who are as slow as I am, but either they disappear after a week or two or they get ten seconds better in that same time .
> 
> The question of course is why anyone competes at all. At a normal competition you have a social side which mainly is absent here. So here I think one has to compete more (or mainly as in my case) against oneself.


Yeah, when I joined up with the forum initially I was aware of the competitions, but I noticed that most people were around the ~20sec mark. I guess I just didn't fancy 'advertising' my > 1 minute times to the world. Now that I'm using it to keep track of personal progress as well as competing with forum members, I don't mind posting terrible times. I'm consistently last at BLD, but I'm glad I have the weekly comp to make sure I get some practice at least once a week, and keep me motivated to to better 



Kenneth said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > ... This might imply that maybe slower people are indeed reluctant to join in the weekly competition after all.
> ...



Its obviously possible, but I like to think it probably doesn't happen often. I doubt the regulars would be doing things like purposefully posting made-up times. It just wouldn't be worth it. However, I wouldn't be surprised minor cheating is going on, for example if the odd +2 not reported.


----------



## Forte (May 8, 2010)

lol I like how Feriks gets his own slit on the graph


----------



## Rune (May 8, 2010)

Quite surprisingly the peak positions of each histogram are very similar in all cases. The main difference is in the tails. The weekly comp appears to have the greatest area to the left of the peak, while the official results have a much larger area to the right of the peak. This might imply that maybe slower people are indeed reluctant to join in the weekly competition after all.

How many percent of those with official results 40+ does even know that the weekly comp exists?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 2, 2010)

Summary of weeks 14-26 for 2010:


*Grand total*

5639 SimonWestlund
3875 kinch2002
3489 Hyprul 9-ty2
2900 Yes, We Can!
2656 fazrulz
2649 cubedude7
2480 Neo63
2392 04mucklowd
2325 sz35
2308 pierrotlenageur
2255 The Rubik Mai
2156 Evan Liu
1953 sutty17
1703 ManasijV
1629 Mike Hughey
1617 Zane_C
1571 jamesdeanludlow
1421 MTGjumper
1376 @uguste
1321 MatsBergsten
1320 Baian Liu
1239 mande
1214 Lumej
1154 Edam
1066 Morten
1061 JunwenYao
1040 nlCuber22
1027 Novriil
995 onionhoney
983 Cride5
964 Elliot
848 gass
844 Edward_Lin
803 janelle
794 jave
786 Isbit
781 oskarasbrink
760 aronpm
741 cuber952
741 AdvanceFIN
735 Anthony
717 robindeun
702 larf
699 okayama
670 Sir E Brum
610 MichaelErskine
577 joey
565 zaub3rfr4g
551 ZB_FTW!!!
465 gavnasty
459 trying-to-speedcube...
450 tres.60
436 PeterV
425 Weston
422 Hong_Zhang
415 cincyaviation
412 Edmund
406 Kirjava
391 lilkdub503
391 wsc78
385 Stini
374 marthaurion
355 Micael
354 'rio
348 MrMoney
334 deathbypapercutz
329 x-colo-x
317 DavidWoner
315 qqwref
307 undick
287 bamboocha
282 eastamazonantidote
276 Kian
269 PM 1729
228 guusrs
218 elimescube
199 Inf3rn0
198 ben1996123
190 Escher
179 schimpler
172 Carson
162 JTW2007
162 Kenneth
159 cmhardw
155 Kurama
155 r_517
151 Cubenovice
151 JackJ
143 (X) 
139 LarsN
135 Eduardo Lins
134 ThatGuy
130 Jin
120 fiqnocchio
119 xXzaKerXx
115 Michal Machala
112 rachmaninovian
105 joelwong
103 dunpeal2064
102 ni09ners
102 richardzhang
95 randomtoad
93 o_one
89 CubesOfTheWorld
85 pjk
85 SimonJönsson
83 mr. giggums
82 BOoba
82 Lord Voldemort
81 Gunnar
81 barrymikhael
77 NiklasS
73 vcuber13
71 EmersonHerrmann
71 Musli4brekkies
70 vvtopkar
70 Feryll
68 Aksel B
59 Jaysammey777
57 jackdexter75
57 ArcticxWolf
56 54stickers
56 dada222
54 SebCube
54 peedu
47 Tim Reynolds
47 HsilgnE RelyT
44 Cielo
44 salshort
41 coinman
40 TheCubeMaster5000
37 kprox1994
34 blakedacuber
32 Niki_Petrov
32 [email protected]
32 Thomas09
32 blizzardmb
27 Sirian.Venompth
26 martin8768
25 megaminxwin
25 Edward
24 Puzzlaholic
23 bint2d
22 andyt1992
21 Henrik
20 InternetTom
18 Brunito
17 desertbear
17 RyanO
17 kjcellist
15 boss9482
13 Luigimamo
11 olekosun
11 cube_addict0r
11 Tyjet66
11 crazymanjimbo46
5 3x3 eyes
4 link2link25
4 RubiksDude

*2x2x2*

586 SimonWestlund
522 Baian Liu
516 fazrulz
452 Hyprul 9-ty2
448 Yes, We Can!
446 Edward_Lin
443 Neo63
421 04mucklowd
409 onionhoney
395 kinch2002
370 Evan Liu
346 MTGjumper
331 nlCuber22
331 Anthony
325 The Rubik Mai
317 cubedude7
316 joey
295 Edmund
295 sz35
267 Novriil
263 Cride5
247 AdvanceFIN
238 PeterV
230 Zane_C
222 JunwenYao
219 ManasijV
217 Elliot
216 janelle
212 cincyaviation
196 mande
196 pierrotlenageur
192 sutty17
186 Sir E Brum
180 oskarasbrink
170 wsc78
167 Morten
154 Kirjava
139 ben1996123
137 @uguste
125 jamesdeanludlow
114 tres.60
111 Kian
111 Lumej
104 bamboocha
103 JackJ
102 gass
99 robindeun
98 Weston
97 Escher
96 DavidWoner
89 jave
87 Isbit
86 cuber952
86 marthaurion
80 trying-to-speedcube...
80 Edam
78 MrMoney
71 ZB_FTW!!!
68 okayama
64 MichaelErskine
62 elimescube
55 Hong_Zhang
55 MatsBergsten
52 'rio
51 Eduardo Lins
47 lilkdub503
42 r_517
42 Cubenovice
40 schimpler
39 Kurama
38 dunpeal2064
37 Kenneth
37 Carson
36 Feryll
35 Aksel B
34 vvtopkar
34 richardzhang
33 joelwong
33 aronpm
33 Musli4brekkies
32 blizzardmb
32 (X) 
31 qqwref
28 gavnasty
28 ni09ners
27 Michal Machala
27 NiklasS
27 o_one
26 randomtoad
26 Jin
26 Inf3rn0
25 Mike Hughey
24 Lord Voldemort
23 JTW2007
20 barrymikhael
20 SimonJönsson
20 dada222
19 vcuber13
18 SebCube
17 Stini
14 larf
11 Cielo
11 ThatGuy
11 CubesOfTheWorld
11 martin8768
11 HsilgnE RelyT
11 peedu
10 mr. giggums
9 Jaysammey777
7 54stickers
5 cube_addict0r
4 Micael
3 andyt1992

*3x3x3 *

701 SimonWestlund
662 fazrulz
655 Yes, We Can!
611 Hyprul 9-ty2
545 nlCuber22
518 ManasijV
505 Edam
500 kinch2002
489 onionhoney
478 Neo63
463 pierrotlenageur
446 The Rubik Mai
442 MTGjumper
434 04mucklowd
433 sz35
394 sutty17
391 mande
391 cubedude7
383 Evan Liu
338 Zane_C
335 Baian Liu
325 Cride5
309 Elliot
291 AdvanceFIN
281 @uguste
268 Anthony
262 Novriil
252 jamesdeanludlow
239 Sir E Brum
236 Lumej
232 Edward_Lin
218 janelle
216 Morten
205 gavnasty
198 PeterV
194 Kirjava
192 joey
189 zaub3rfr4g
176 gass
159 oskarasbrink
154 JunwenYao
153 wsc78
150 deathbypapercutz
143 larf
142 cuber952
139 robindeun
135 undick
128 lilkdub503
122 jave
120 fiqnocchio
119 cincyaviation
117 MrMoney
116 marthaurion
110 bamboocha
109 Weston
103 okayama
100 eastamazonantidote
99 trying-to-speedcube...
89 'rio
89 tres.60
86 ZB_FTW!!!
85 pjk
79 Kian
78 cmhardw
78 MatsBergsten
77 Isbit
73 elimescube
71 aronpm
66 MichaelErskine
57 ArcticxWolf
55 Escher
55 Carson
54 PM 1729
53 Cubenovice
51 joelwong
51 DavidWoner
51 randomtoad
51 schimpler
50 ThatGuy
50 ben1996123
49 Hong_Zhang
48 JackJ
47 Tim Reynolds
47 ni09ners
45 qqwref
45 (X) 
44 Eduardo Lins
44 LarsN
43 Kurama
43 peedu
41 Michal Machala
41 xXzaKerXx
41 Jin
41 richardzhang
39 Inf3rn0
39 Mike Hughey
38 JTW2007
38 Musli4brekkies
37 EmersonHerrmann
37 o_one
36 vvtopkar
36 HsilgnE RelyT
36 dada222
35 BOoba
34 r_517
34 vcuber13
33 TheCubeMaster5000
33 kprox1994
32 Niki_Petrov
32 [email protected]
32 Thomas09
31 Lord Voldemort
30 NiklasS
30 dunpeal2064
30 Stini
29 54stickers
28 coinman
27 Micael
26 SimonJönsson
25 megaminxwin
25 Feryll
25 Edmund
25 barrymikhael
25 Edward
24 Puzzlaholic
24 x-colo-x
23 Kenneth
23 CubesOfTheWorld
22 Jaysammey777
20 InternetTom
20 SebCube
18 Aksel B
17 kjcellist
16 jackdexter75
15 andyt1992
15 martin8768
14 Cielo
13 Luigimamo
12 blakedacuber
12 salshort
11 olekosun
9 mr. giggums
6 cube_addict0r
5 3x3 eyes
5 desertbear
4 link2link25
4 RubiksDude

*4x4x4*

455 SimonWestlund
440 Hyprul 9-ty2
387 pierrotlenageur
324 sz35
311 kinch2002
296 Yes, We Can!
295 cubedude7
263 sutty17
263 04mucklowd
261 fazrulz
260 Neo63
253 Edam
253 Evan Liu
251 The Rubik Mai
249 jamesdeanludlow
176 JunwenYao
171 ManasijV
165 @uguste
162 larf
137 jave
134 oskarasbrink
125 Zane_C
112 rachmaninovian
112 Lumej
108 Elliot
100 MatsBergsten
99 robindeun
98 Morten
97 AdvanceFIN
93 cuber952
93 Novriil
86 zaub3rfr4g
85 MichaelErskine
82 gass
71 tres.60
70 Edward_Lin
69 joey
67 trying-to-speedcube...
64 MTGjumper
64 Sir E Brum
62 Weston
57 janelle
56 deathbypapercutz
50 Baian Liu
48 lilkdub503
45 elimescube
43 ZB_FTW!!!
41 Hong_Zhang
39 eastamazonantidote
37 DavidWoner
37 marthaurion
37 'rio
37 aronpm
36 okayama
36 Mike Hughey
34 qqwref
32 Kenneth
32 Kirjava
29 Michal Machala
28 MrMoney
28 Cubenovice
28 schimpler
27 onionhoney
26 JTW2007
26 Kian
26 Carson
24 Kurama
24 r_517
23 BOoba
23 Micael
23 wsc78
21 bamboocha
20 54stickers
20 Stini
20 cincyaviation
17 richardzhang
16 SebCube
15 Aksel B
15 dunpeal2064
15 CubesOfTheWorld
15 Inf3rn0
15 nlCuber22
14 Isbit
13 mande
7 mr. giggums
7 TheCubeMaster5000

*5x5x5*

330 SimonWestlund
247 04mucklowd
244 Hyprul 9-ty2
227 sz35
221 pierrotlenageur
217 Yes, We Can!
191 The Rubik Mai
187 kinch2002
181 cubedude7
156 sutty17
147 Neo63
141 fazrulz
132 Evan Liu
107 jamesdeanludlow
98 Edam
90 MatsBergsten
84 Lumej
81 jave
77 gass
74 @uguste
71 cuber952
70 MichaelErskine
70 Novriil
64 AdvanceFIN
61 larf
55 robindeun
54 Morten
53 oskarasbrink
47 JunwenYao
44 tres.60
32 Hong_Zhang
32 Mike Hughey
30 eastamazonantidote
29 schimpler
26 qqwref
26 aronpm
24 elimescube
24 trying-to-speedcube...
22 ZB_FTW!!!
21 JTW2007
21 MTGjumper
21 Sir E Brum
19 Kurama
19 cincyaviation
19 (X) 
18 Michal Machala
16 gavnasty
16 Baian Liu
15 Eduardo Lins
14 Stini
12 SimonJönsson
11 Jaysammey777
10 mr. giggums
10 blakedacuber
9 BOoba
9 salshort
7 Jin
7 CubesOfTheWorld
7 Carson
7 lilkdub503
6 Weston

*6x6x6*

165 SimonWestlund
123 pierrotlenageur
93 jamesdeanludlow
88 cubedude7
78 Mike Hughey
74 04mucklowd
60 sutty17
46 fazrulz
31 MichaelErskine
21 cuber952
21 JunwenYao
16 Edam
14 elimescube
14 Morten
13 AdvanceFIN
13 Yes, We Can!
9 Hong_Zhang
9 oskarasbrink
8 aronpm
8 Neo63
7 MatsBergsten

*7x7x7*

178 SimonWestlund
128 cubedude7
102 kinch2002
94 jamesdeanludlow
81 sutty17
57 Mike Hughey
50 The Rubik Mai
49 gass
36 pierrotlenageur
26 Hong_Zhang
26 JunwenYao
22 cuber952
19 Edam
16 MatsBergsten
16 MichaelErskine
15 oskarasbrink
13 fazrulz
10 Stini
10 Yes, We Can!
9 Kian
9 aronpm
8 Lumej
8 Neo63

*3x3 one handed*

440 SimonWestlund
400 Hyprul 9-ty2
329 fazrulz
324 Yes, We Can!
309 kinch2002
303 ManasijV
284 Neo63
281 The Rubik Mai
280 sz35
263 Elliot
249 Zane_C
247 Evan Liu
241 mande
206 MTGjumper
167 sutty17
163 gavnasty
161 pierrotlenageur
155 @uguste
128 JunwenYao
124 undick
122 deathbypapercutz
116 lilkdub503
113 robindeun
111 janelle
108 zaub3rfr4g
101 Morten
98 nlCuber22
98 Lumej
97 Baian Liu
93 jave
84 Isbit
84 04mucklowd
79 Novriil
78 cubedude7
73 ThatGuy
73 jamesdeanludlow
70 onionhoney
70 Weston
67 ZB_FTW!!!
66 cuber952
66 Anthony
65 xXzaKerXx
65 oskarasbrink
63 aronpm
54 Edmund
52 gass
46 eastamazonantidote
44 marthaurion
44 'rio
43 MrMoney
43 Edam
41 jackdexter75
41 Sir E Brum
39 MichaelErskine
38 Escher
36 DavidWoner
34 EmersonHerrmann
34 bamboocha
33 qqwref
30 trying-to-speedcube...
29 o_one
29 AdvanceFIN
29 Mike Hughey
27 Sirian.Venompth
27 Kenneth
27 ni09ners
26 Jin
26 Kirjava
25 Kian
25 Eduardo Lins
24 Kurama
23 r_517
22 PM 1729
21 Stini
21 (X) 
18 randomtoad
18 Hong_Zhang
16 barrymikhael
15 Inf3rn0
13 cincyaviation
10 BOoba
9 salshort
8 Jaysammey777
7 mr. giggums
7 blakedacuber
7 SimonJönsson
6 JTW2007
6 dunpeal2064
6 vcuber13
5 CubesOfTheWorld

*3x3 with feet*

74 SimonWestlund
71 kinch2002
18 Mike Hughey
15 Lumej
10 ZB_FTW!!!
5 robindeun

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*

307 SimonWestlund
233 Mike Hughey
232 Evan Liu
211 kinch2002
197 Hyprul 9-ty2
196 fazrulz
189 Yes, We Can!
179 MatsBergsten
174 cubedude7
166 MTGjumper
154 sz35
154 04mucklowd
123 Zane_C
120 Neo63
118 Isbit
94 Cride5
88 Morten
77 ManasijV
70 Anthony
58 Lumej
58 aronpm
54 Baian Liu
54 Edward_Lin
52 pierrotlenageur
51 nlCuber22
47 okayama
40 @uguste
39 gass
39 ZB_FTW!!!
39 JunwenYao
38 Edmund
38 sutty17
32 The Rubik Mai
29 DavidWoner
27 x-colo-x
26 Hong_Zhang
24 Cubenovice
24 mande
22 cuber952
21 trying-to-speedcube...
20 'rio
20 Micael
20 jamesdeanludlow
18 Lord Voldemort
17 robindeun
15 qqwref
15 Novriil
13 Carson
12 Sir E Brum
11 joelwong
10 bamboocha
9 schimpler
8 MrMoney
8 Inf3rn0
7 mr. giggums
6 janelle
4 Jaysammey777
4 Jin

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*

274 SimonWestlund
270 x-colo-x
252 Mike Hughey
232 ManasijV
210 cubedude7
199 MatsBergsten
198 Hyprul 9-ty2
185 kinch2002
158 Zane_C
141 mande
128 Isbit
126 Yes, We Can!
122 Micael
121 aronpm
108 sz35
95 zaub3rfr4g
87 fazrulz
86 Cride5
73 okayama
58 Lumej
49 MrMoney
48 @uguste
43 Weston
39 Gunnar
35 Novriil
33 pierrotlenageur
31 gass
29 trying-to-speedcube...
24 Hong_Zhang
23 bint2d
21 PM 1729
20 barrymikhael
20 ZB_FTW!!!
19 DavidWoner
14 qqwref
14 Elliot
12 cmhardw
12 Sir E Brum
12 04mucklowd
11 'rio
10 undick
9 Lord Voldemort
9 Feryll
9 ben1996123
9 oskarasbrink
6 Jin
6 schimpler
6 Baian Liu

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*

195 Mike Hughey
179 kinch2002
153 MatsBergsten
133 SimonWestlund
97 Zane_C
96 aronpm
85 okayama
74 Isbit
63 Hyprul 9-ty2
56 Yes, We Can!
45 cmhardw
39 LarsN
28 Micael
26 Gunnar
24 fazrulz
21 Henrik
8 mande

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*

169 Mike Hughey
147 kinch2002
143 MatsBergsten
80 okayama
61 SimonWestlund
56 LarsN
40 aronpm
30 Isbit
24 cmhardw

*3x3 Multi blind*

237 MatsBergsten
218 kinch2002
192 Mike Hughey
140 SimonWestlund
131 Micael
130 Isbit
108 aronpm
86 Zane_C
75 okayama
60 ManasijV
37 Yes, We Can!
35 sz35
30 Hong_Zhang
23 Hyprul 9-ty2
16 Gunnar
12 mande
12 Baian Liu
12 fazrulz
11 @uguste
8 x-colo-x
8 cubedude7
5 Lumej
4 MrMoney

*3x3 Match the scramble*

113 SimonWestlund
109 kinch2002
53 gavnasty
51 Lumej
28 @uguste
28 pierrotlenageur
27 Hyprul 9-ty2
26 mande
21 jave
12 Hong_Zhang
11 Mike Hughey
10 aronpm
9 qqwref
7 mr. giggums
7 jamesdeanludlow
6 deathbypapercutz
6 'rio
5 Jaysammey777
5 blakedacuber
5 Inf3rn0
5 MatsBergsten
5 Baian Liu

*2-3-4 Relay*

313 SimonWestlund
251 Hyprul 9-ty2
231 pierrotlenageur
222 sz35
203 Evan Liu
197 kinch2002
187 04mucklowd
179 The Rubik Mai
172 cubedude7
152 sutty17
137 Yes, We Can!
134 jamesdeanludlow
111 @uguste
110 Lumej
106 fazrulz
91 Zane_C
89 Neo63
86 ManasijV
85 jave
76 Edam
75 Morten
64 gass
63 cuber952
58 JunwenYao
48 MichaelErskine
46 MatsBergsten
45 larf
45 Elliot
40 Novriil
38 janelle
37 marthaurion
36 tres.60
26 Hong_Zhang
26 Baian Liu
25 MTGjumper
24 qqwref
24 lilkdub503
22 aronpm
22 Sir E Brum
21 oskarasbrink
20 ZB_FTW!!!
19 robindeun
18 JTW2007
16 cincyaviation
14 'rio
14 Mike Hughey
13 MrMoney
11 Carson
10 SimonJönsson
9 CubesOfTheWorld
8 bamboocha
7 mr. giggums
7 wsc78
5 Inf3rn0
4 Cubenovice

*2-3-4-5 Relay*

238 SimonWestlund
175 Hyprul 9-ty2
169 sz35
153 pierrotlenageur
142 kinch2002
138 04mucklowd
130 The Rubik Mai
109 sutty17
96 Evan Liu
88 cubedude7
86 Lumej
69 Neo63
68 Yes, We Can!
51 gass
51 @uguste
51 jamesdeanludlow
50 cuber952
46 fazrulz
44 jave
38 Morten
37 MichaelErskine
32 larf
32 Novriil
24 tres.60
22 Edam
20 MTGjumper
19 qqwref
19 Hong_Zhang
18 oskarasbrink
17 aronpm
15 JTW2007
15 robindeun
13 MatsBergsten
13 cincyaviation
12 Mike Hughey
11 JunwenYao
10 SimonJönsson
10 Baian Liu
8 Carson
7 CubesOfTheWorld
7 ZB_FTW!!!
6 mr. giggums

*Magic*

183 Evan Liu
168 SimonWestlund
133 sutty17
126 Neo63
106 The Rubik Mai
101 jamesdeanludlow
98 Lumej
89 Hyprul 9-ty2
88 pierrotlenageur
75 janelle
72 Yes, We Can!
70 04mucklowd
69 Novriil
64 Mike Hughey
54 zaub3rfr4g
50 jave
49 robindeun
43 larf
38 wsc78
34 oskarasbrink
33 @uguste
32 Morten
30 tres.60
29 marthaurion
21 Edam
21 JunwenYao
20 MichaelErskine
18 sz35
18 Sir E Brum
16 schimpler
15 boss9482
11 crazymanjimbo46
10 ZB_FTW!!!
9 aronpm
6 MrMoney
5 Inf3rn0
5 Carson
4 andyt1992
3 JTW2007
3 cincyaviation
2 xXzaKerXx
2 Kenneth
2 Isbit

*Master Magic*

82 jamesdeanludlow
78 04mucklowd
72 SimonWestlund
44 Mike Hughey
40 The Rubik Mai
17 larf
17 Novriil
14 Evan Liu
13 robindeun
13 Morten
11 Yes, We Can!
11 oskarasbrink
7 MichaelErskine
6 Isbit
2 JTW2007
2 MrMoney
2 Edam

*Clock*

114 kinch2002
109 SimonWestlund
108 larf
81 cubedude7
57 jamesdeanludlow
33 Baian Liu
30 Inf3rn0
28 r_517
25 Morten
23 pierrotlenageur
22 MichaelErskine
21 trying-to-speedcube...
15 Lumej
15 Mike Hughey
12 04mucklowd
11 DavidWoner
11 robindeun
9 fazrulz
8 qqwref
6 Kurama
6 Stini
5 Kian
5 oskarasbrink
3 Isbit

*Pyraminx*

272 SimonWestlund
222 Neo63
188 kinch2002
174 cubedude7
146 Yes, We Can!
141 sutty17
126 The Rubik Mai
118 ZB_FTW!!!
114 Baian Liu
112 fazrulz
98 pierrotlenageur
90 Zane_C
77 larf
75 gass
75 JunwenYao
62 Morten
61 @uguste
59 janelle
43 Mike Hughey
43 Evan Liu
42 trying-to-speedcube...
42 tres.60
42 Edward_Lin
41 MichaelErskine
40 Inf3rn0
39 cuber952
39 robindeun
35 Novriil
29 Kenneth
28 Hong_Zhang
25 marthaurion
24 oskarasbrink
22 'rio
22 jamesdeanludlow
21 Kian
20 NiklasS
20 Jin
19 DavidWoner
18 Brunito
18 jave
17 qqwref
17 RyanO
16 Isbit
16 lilkdub503
14 salshort
14 dunpeal2064
13 Edam
13 (X) 
12 desertbear
12 CubesOfTheWorld
11 Weston
10 joelwong
10 JTW2007
10 Carson
10 richardzhang
8 mr. giggums
6 Stini
5 BOoba
5 aronpm
4 eastamazonantidote
4 r_517
4 kprox1994

*Megaminx*

191 SimonWestlund
163 Hyprul 9-ty2
132 04mucklowd
120 cubedude7
82 kinch2002
71 JunwenYao
67 sutty17
66 Yes, We Can!
61 Neo63
50 gass
43 jamesdeanludlow
32 cuber952
32 @uguste
32 The Rubik Mai
28 MichaelErskine
26 fazrulz
24 oskarasbrink
21 Lumej
17 robindeun
16 trying-to-speedcube...
15 qqwref
15 Mike Hughey
13 (X) 
11 xXzaKerXx
10 Stini
9 mande
8 Elliot
6 Hong_Zhang
6 Edam
6 Novriil
5 eastamazonantidote
5 lilkdub503
5 jave
5 Sir E Brum

*Square-1*

188 SimonWestlund
152 Neo63
144 cubedude7
132 Hyprul 9-ty2
131 MTGjumper
93 @uguste
73 04mucklowd
70 fazrulz
66 kinch2002
54 The Rubik Mai
49 jave
48 Lumej
42 Morten
37 jamesdeanludlow
36 MichaelErskine
34 cuber952
29 Yes, We Can!
27 robindeun
27 Baian Liu
26 Weston
23 janelle
22 Mike Hughey
21 Hong_Zhang
20 oskarasbrink
14 vcuber13
14 ZB_FTW!!!
13 trying-to-speedcube...
12 JunwenYao
11 qqwref
7 Novriil
6 Isbit
5 mr. giggums
5 aronpm

*3x3x3 fewest moves*

251 Stini
228 guusrs
215 Cride5
178 mande
172 PM 1729
162 kinch2002
132 okayama
131 SimonWestlund
60 sz35
59 'rio
58 eastamazonantidote
56 @uguste
50 Sir E Brum
41 Morten
38 undick
37 ManasijV
34 Mike Hughey
33 zaub3rfr4g
30 Zane_C
24 jamesdeanludlow
24 ZB_FTW!!!
24 Hyprul 9-ty2
22 aronpm
19 Cielo
19 DavidWoner
17 trying-to-speedcube...
15 pierrotlenageur
14 qqwref
13 coinman
13 04mucklowd
13 Neo63
13 Baian Liu
12 Kenneth
12 The Rubik Mai
11 Tyjet66
11 Inf3rn0
11 Isbit


----------



## cubedude7 (Jul 2, 2010)

Argh, not a top 5 place in the grand total 
But still top 10 in almost all the events I competited


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 2, 2010)

Best efforts in each event for April-June

Average of five best efforts for each person. 

2x2x2: (48)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Anthony                       2.50
 2  fazrulz                       2.51
 3  onionhoney                    2.61
 4  SimonWestlund                 2.70
 5  Edward_Lin                    2.85
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Baian Liu                     3.35
 7  Neo63                         3.56
 8  joey                          3.56
 9  Edmund                        3.66
10  AdvanceFIN                    3.67
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  nlCuber22                     3.68
12  Yes, We Can!                  3.80
13  MTGjumper                     3.83
14  The Rubik Mai                 3.84
15  Hyprul 9-ty2                  3.90
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Novriil                       4.23
17  04mucklowd                    4.27
18  ManasijV                      4.61
19  kinch2002                     4.68
20  JunwenYao                     4.94
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  cincyaviation                 5.27
22  cubedude7                     5.33
23  Evan Liu                      5.34
24  Elliot                        5.42
25  sz35                          5.65
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  robindeun                     5.98
27  Cride5                        6.45
28  @uguste                       6.53
29  mande                         6.66
30  PeterV                        6.85
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  Zane_C                        6.89
32  wsc78                         6.92
33  Sir E Brum                    6.99
34  sutty17                       7.00
35  pierrotlenageur               7.39
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  janelle                       7.47
37  bamboocha                     7.76
38  MrMoney                       8.23
39  tres.60                       8.24
40  okayama                       8.30
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  Isbit                         8.36
42  jamesdeanludlow               9.12
43  Edam                          9.35
44  jave                          9.75
45  Lumej                         9.76
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  MichaelErskine               11.44
47  Cubenovice                   15.37
48  MatsBergsten                 16.38
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 : (54)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                       8.95
 2  onionhoney                   10.15
 3  SimonWestlund                10.33
 4  Yes, We Can!                 11.56
 5  Anthony                      11.58
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  MTGjumper                    11.91
 7  The Rubik Mai                12.07
 8  Hyprul 9-ty2                 12.17
 9  ManasijV                     13.00
10  Edward_Lin                   13.15
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  AdvanceFIN                   13.41
12  nlCuber22                    13.45
13  kinch2002                    14.86
14  Neo63                        14.97
15  sz35                         15.80
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Elliot                       16.08
17  Edam                         16.10
18  pierrotlenageur              16.69
19  @uguste                      16.82
20  Novriil                      16.88
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  cubedude7                    16.93
22  04mucklowd                   17.14
23  sutty17                      17.33
24  Baian Liu                    17.70
25  mande                        18.07
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  Evan Liu                     18.38
27  Zane_C                       18.38
28  gavnasty                     18.48
29  JunwenYao                    18.66
30  Cride5                       18.88
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  cuber952                     19.10
32  robindeun                    19.46
33  undick                       19.54
34  lilkdub503                   20.25
35  MrMoney                      20.31
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  Sir E Brum                   20.72
37  jamesdeanludlow              21.91
38  Lumej                        23.19
39  cincyaviation                23.23
40  janelle                      23.62
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  bamboocha                    24.08
42  wsc78                        24.21
43  PeterV                       24.63
44  okayama                      24.86
45  Isbit                        25.22
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  jave                         27.17
47  fiqnocchio                   27.20
48  larf                         27.92
49  Carson                       33.13
50  tres.60                      34.84
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
51  MichaelErskine               37.06
52  MatsBergsten                 43.58
53  Cubenovice                   46.24
54  Micael                       52.71
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4: (31)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                      45.18
 2  SimonWestlund                49.73
 3  Hyprul 9-ty2                 51.40
 4  Yes, We Can!                 55.18
 5  The Rubik Mai              1:00.13
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  pierrotlenageur            1:01.67
 7  sz35                       1:04.48
 8  kinch2002                  1:07.30
 9  JunwenYao                  1:07.52
10  Neo63                      1:08.69
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  cubedude7                  1:12.31
12  sutty17                    1:15.95
13  Edam                       1:20.84
14  04mucklowd                 1:21.70
15  @uguste                    1:21.87
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Evan Liu                   1:22.01
17  jamesdeanludlow            1:22.37
18  ManasijV                   1:22.65
19  Elliot                     1:29.11
20  robindeun                  1:29.53
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Novriil                    1:32.97
22  jave                       1:42.34
23  Lumej                      1:50.26
24  larf                       1:51.70
25  Zane_C                     1:58.69
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  MichaelErskine             2:23.42
27  janelle                    2:33.18
28  MatsBergsten               2:59.64
29  Sir E Brum                 3:13.17
30  tres.60                    3:14.61
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  Cubenovice                 6:45.97
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5: (23)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                    1:18.94
 2  SimonWestlund              1:31.43
 3  Yes, We Can!               1:46.80
 4  The Rubik Mai              1:48.09
 5  sz35                       1:52.80
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Hyprul 9-ty2               1:58.11
 7  Neo63                      2:10.23
 8  04mucklowd                 2:12.41
 9  cubedude7                  2:15.02
10  kinch2002                  2:19.91
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  pierrotlenageur            2:21.87
12  sutty17                    2:25.31
13  jamesdeanludlow            2:30.54
14  Edam                       2:37.61
15  Novriil                    2:43.09
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Evan Liu                   3:01.94
17  @uguste                    3:08.84
18  jave                       3:31.64
19  Lumej                      3:33.32
20  larf                       3:41.96
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  MichaelErskine             4:12.85
22  MatsBergsten               6:46.73
23  tres.60                    6:56.44
[/COLOR]
```
6x6x6: (6)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund              2:53.94
 2  cubedude7                  4:11.20
 3  jamesdeanludlow            4:33.89
 4  pierrotlenageur            4:47.00
 5  04mucklowd                 4:57.34
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  sutty17                    5:05.76
[/COLOR]
```
7x7x7: (5)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund              4:57.07
 2  cubedude7                  6:39.67
 3  jamesdeanludlow            7:22.79
 4  kinch2002                  7:47.54
 5  sutty17                    7:49.31
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 one handed: (32)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                      17.11
 2  SimonWestlund                20.35
 3  Hyprul 9-ty2                 20.52
 4  The Rubik Mai                23.37
 5  ManasijV                     24.38
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  MTGjumper                    25.32
 7  Yes, We Can!                 25.48
 8  Elliot                       26.40
 9  kinch2002                    27.11
10  Neo63                        28.81
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  sz35                         30.33
12  Zane_C                       31.93
13  undick                       32.64
14  mande                        33.06
15  gavnasty                     33.73
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  JunwenYao                    34.56
17  Evan Liu                     37.30
18  @uguste                      37.39
19  robindeun                    39.55
20  sutty17                      41.40
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Isbit                        42.69
22  Baian Liu                    43.56
23  pierrotlenageur              46.08
24  lilkdub503                   47.90
25  04mucklowd                   49.75
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  janelle                      49.76
27  xXzaKerXx                    51.80
28  jave                         53.55
29  cubedude7                    55.25
30  Lumej                        56.65
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  jamesdeanludlow              58.68
32  MichaelErskine             1:19.85
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 with feet: (2)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  kinch2002                  1:41.38
 2  SimonWestlund              2:03.07
[/COLOR]
```
2x2x2 Blindfolded: (19)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund                 6.81
 2  fazrulz                       7.07
 3  MTGjumper                    15.05
 4  Evan Liu                     15.08
 5  kinch2002                    18.26
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Hyprul 9-ty2                 19.99
 7  Yes, We Can!                 20.51
 8  04mucklowd                   20.86
 9  Mike Hughey                  24.60
10  cubedude7                    29.35
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  MatsBergsten                 30.27
12  sz35                         33.59
13  Isbit                        33.77
14  Neo63                        36.04
15  Zane_C                       38.67
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  pierrotlenageur            1:02.31
17  okayama                    1:18.69
18  Cride5                     1:33.20
19  Lumej                      1:37.41
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 Blindfolded: (18)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  x-colo-x                   1:03.07
 2  ManasijV                   1:07.13
 3  SimonWestlund              1:15.71
 4  cubedude7                  1:20.42
 5  Mike Hughey                1:25.27
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Yes, We Can!               1:38.99
 7  MatsBergsten               1:39.50
 8  Hyprul 9-ty2               1:41.90
 9  kinch2002                  1:42.19
10  Zane_C                     1:42.97
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Isbit                      1:46.23
12  Micael                     1:49.33
13  mande                      1:57.42
14  aronpm                     2:04.19
15  sz35                       3:09.62
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  okayama                    3:58.60
17  Lumej                      6:43.07
18  Cride5                    11:13.17
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4 Blindfolded: (5)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  kinch2002                  5:52.77
 2  Mike Hughey                7:03.49
 3  MatsBergsten               8:06.19
 4  SimonWestlund              9:10.53
 5  okayama                   23:51.11
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5 Blindfolded: (4)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  kinch2002                 13:12.55
 2  Mike Hughey               14:25.30
 3  MatsBergsten              23:24.80
 4  okayama                   53:25.37
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Multi blind: (10)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"]
 1  kinch2002                 7.6
 2  Mike Hughey               7.4
 3  MatsBergsten              6.6
 4  Micael                    6.2
 5  Isbit                     5.2
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  aronpm                    3.2
 7  SimonWestlund             2.8
 8  ManasijV                  1.8
 9  okayama                   1.6
10  Zane_C                    0.8
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Match the scramble: (4)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  kinch2002                    51.38
 2  SimonWestlund              1:03.77
 3  gavnasty                   1:33.17
 4  Lumej                      1:35.14
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4 Relay: (25)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund              1:04.72
 2  Hyprul 9-ty2               1:15.31
 3  Yes, We Can!               1:19.95
 4  The Rubik Mai              1:23.99
 5  pierrotlenageur            1:28.78
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  sz35                       1:30.74
 7  kinch2002                  1:33.96
 8  cubedude7                  1:38.64
 9  Evan Liu                   1:40.15
10  Neo63                      1:44.78
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  04mucklowd                 1:47.25
12  @uguste                    1:49.60
13  ManasijV                   1:51.10
14  sutty17                    1:51.26
15  Edam                       1:52.41
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  jamesdeanludlow            1:58.10
17  jave                       2:20.57
18  Lumej                      2:25.49
19  Zane_C                     2:29.15
20  larf                       2:39.24
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  janelle                    3:12.92
22  MichaelErskine             3:16.46
23  tres.60                    4:10.68
24  MatsBergsten               4:14.82
25  Sir E Brum                 4:16.08
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4-5 Relay: (18)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund              2:42.27
 2  The Rubik Mai              3:00.92
 3  Hyprul 9-ty2               3:25.79
 4  sz35                       3:26.54
 5  kinch2002                  3:51.99
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  cubedude7                  3:54.39
 7  Neo63                      3:54.53
 8  pierrotlenageur            3:58.12
 9  04mucklowd                 4:08.14
10  sutty17                    4:18.96
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  jamesdeanludlow            4:39.30
12  Evan Liu                   4:45.71
13  @uguste                    4:52.27
14  Lumej                      6:02.91
15  jave                       6:23.95
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  larf                       6:27.20
17  MichaelErskine             7:49.31
18  tres.60                   10:56.39
[/COLOR]
```
Magic: (20)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  The Rubik Mai                 0.90
 2  Neo63                         1.08
 3  sutty17                       1.16
 4  Evan Liu                      1.24
 5  SimonWestlund                 1.33
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Novriil                       1.44
 7  jamesdeanludlow               1.49
 8  Yes, We Can!                  1.55
 9  Hyprul 9-ty2                  1.66
10  04mucklowd                    1.66
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  janelle                       1.72
12  pierrotlenageur               1.96
13  Lumej                         2.02
14  Mike Hughey                   2.04
15  larf                          2.15
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  tres.60                       2.29
17  @uguste                       2.33
18  jave                          2.40
19  wsc78                         2.41
20  sz35                          3.09
[/COLOR]
```
Master Magic: (7)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  04mucklowd                    2.59
 2  jamesdeanludlow               2.71
 3  The Rubik Mai                 2.82
 4  SimonWestlund                 3.48
 5  Mike Hughey                   4.34
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  larf                          4.53
 7  Novriil                       4.83
[/COLOR]
```
Clock: (9)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  kinch2002                     8.17
 2  larf                          8.66
 3  SimonWestlund                10.18
 4  cubedude7                    11.99
 5  jamesdeanludlow              14.28
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Inf3rn0                      17.21
 7  Baian Liu                    17.72
 8  pierrotlenageur              24.00
 9  MichaelErskine               25.95
[/COLOR]
```
Pyraminx: (19)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund                 4.24
 2  Neo63                         5.03
 3  fazrulz                       6.07
 4  ZB_FTW!!!                     6.86
 5  kinch2002                     7.57
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  The Rubik Mai                 7.78
 7  cubedude7                     8.60
 8  sutty17                       9.35
 9  Yes, We Can!                  9.46
10  JunwenYao                     9.49
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Baian Liu                     9.88
12  larf                         11.00
13  Zane_C                       11.60
14  @uguste                      12.15
15  pierrotlenageur              13.46
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  janelle                      13.77
17  MichaelErskine               17.93
18  tres.60                      21.94
19  Mike Hughey                  59.59
[/COLOR]
```
Megaminx: (12)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund              1:01.21
 2  Hyprul 9-ty2               1:24.30
 3  04mucklowd                 1:44.37
 4  Yes, We Can!               1:48.93
 5  cubedude7                  2:07.25
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  JunwenYao                  2:19.07
 7  Neo63                      2:22.32
 8  kinch2002                  2:52.77
 9  jamesdeanludlow            2:59.10
10  sutty17                    3:09.48
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  @uguste                    3:19.64
12  MichaelErskine             4:38.51
[/COLOR]
```
Square-1: (14)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  MTGjumper                    12.38
 2  Neo63                        14.82
 3  SimonWestlund                17.95
 4  cubedude7                    22.69
 5  fazrulz                      26.51
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  @uguste                      31.54
 7  Hyprul 9-ty2                 32.80
 8  04mucklowd                   44.42
 9  kinch2002                    47.78
10  The Rubik Mai                53.93
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  jamesdeanludlow            1:12.62
12  jave                       1:24.59
13  Lumej                      1:29.24
14  MichaelErskine             1:50.03
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 fewest moves: (8)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Stini                     25.8
 2  guusrs                    27.2
 3  okayama                   28.0
 4  kinch2002                 29.8
 5  mande                     30.6
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Cride5                    31.0
 7  PM 1729                   31.2
 8  SimonWestlund             36.6
[/COLOR]
```


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 8, 2010)

Whoa I am way higher on that list than I thought...


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hay Mats, cheers for generating the new results!

Would it be possible to do avg of 5 for FMC too?

<3 FM


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 27, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> Would it be possible to do avg of 5 for FMC too?
> 
> <3 FM



Sorry about this, I've been off line (sort of) for a couple of weeks.
Now FMC is added as it should have been from the beginning.

PS what does "<3" stand for? About the same as "+1"? 
I've seen many people use that shorthand, not only you.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 27, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > Would it be possible to do avg of 5 for FMC too?
> ...



lol "<3" is a heart, so when he says "<3 FM" he means "I love FM"


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 28, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > Would it be possible to do avg of 5 for FMC too?
> ...



Cheers!

<3 Mats


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 2, 2010)

Results of week 27-39. No surprise as to who won exactly  


*Grand total*

4511 SimonWestlund
3060 Hyprul 9-ty2
2467 pierrotlenageur
2302 Evan Liu
2025 kinch2002
1919 MTGjumper
1877 The Rubik Mai
1838 Yes, We Can!
1767 Zane_C
1731 jamesdeanludlow
1724 cubedude7
1453 rickcube
1407 Mike Hughey
1388 okayama
1370 flee135
1239 JunwenYao
1193 aronpm
1186 MatsBergsten
1094 Neo63
1090 04mucklowd
1074 sz35
1023 janelle
962 Keroma12
920 Cride5
919 @uguste
849 onionhoney
835 AvGalen
807 ZB_FTW!!!
781 Hong_Zhang
778 sutty17
775 cuber952
765 Elliot
670 larf
660 fazrulz
650 cmhardw
608 asiahyoo1997
599 Baian Liu
516 eastamazonantidote
488 robindeun
478 Lumej
472 cincyaviation
466 KboyForeverB
466 a small kitten
399 nlCuber22
374 uberCuber
368 ExoCorsair
364 Jaysammey777
340 gass
338 zaub3rfr4g
316 dimwmuni
305 Inf3rn0
296 Odder
288 yeee707
285 AdvanceFIN
279 Kian
279 PeterV
274 undick
273 MichaelErskine
272 guusrs
269 tkubo
265 Sir E Brum
260 TheCubeMaster5000
252 ManasijV
240 'rio
233 oskarasbrink
233 blizzardmb
230 Isbit
218 x-colo-x
214 alexbruso
213 hatep
203 Edam
203 Stini
201 mande
189 RCTACameron
186 Pro94
182 lilkdub503
177 randomtoad
172 Shortey
171 JTW2007
168 Chrish
166 MylesPerHour
162 Slash
161 ArcticxWolf
161 wrbcube4
157 hawkmp4
155 otsyke
155 nccube
150 jave
146 JackJ
145 Aksel B
143 joey
139 tres.60
135 [email protected]
132 Escher
130 alexcube100
130 Tentacius
128 Alifianto.Adi
115 C to R - Cendy
112 iRiLLL
100 MichaelP.
99 Kenneth
87 irontwig
86 Ditto64
86 Carson
85 Mcuber5
83 coinman
82 fatboyxpc
82 Micael
80 supercuber86
74 ben1996123
72 BC1997
72 r_517
70 Eldra
69 Zoé de Moffarts
69 salshort
68 Brunito
68 gavnasty
67 Fona
63 Eduardo Lins
61 Edward_Lin
60 tjtj_pr0
60 plechoss
59 stufkan
54 scottishcuber
52 chikato_tan
50 dada222
49 blakedacuber
47 Alcuber
47 (X) 
42 celli
42 Edmund
39 Cubenovice
38 CubesOfTheWorld
36 CUB3R01
34 Henrik
34 HelpCube
34 bint2d
30 ThatGuy
29 Robert-Y
26 trying-to-speedcube...
24 jackdexter75
22 CuberN00b
21 InfernoTowel
21 ManSkirtBrew
21 da25centz
21 PM 1729
21 Yan
20 pkfeng13
18 Holger
17 MrMoney
17 Birgit
16 ninjabob7
16 Asianxpownage
13 bluedasher
13 Eleredo
12 bucsan
12 Khartaras
11 Erzz
7 RopedBBQ
6 Henri95
5 penguin009

*2x2x2*

494 SimonWestlund
371 Hyprul 9-ty2
306 Evan Liu
291 onionhoney
290 Yes, We Can!
280 Baian Liu
268 The Rubik Mai
263 04mucklowd
245 Cride5
244 MTGjumper
236 cincyaviation
231 Neo63
219 rickcube
212 Zane_C
212 cubedude7
211 sz35
207 janelle
206 cuber952
205 kinch2002
201 fazrulz
200 flee135
178 pierrotlenageur
175 JunwenYao
169 PeterV
141 nlCuber22
136 okayama
121 ZB_FTW!!!
118 @uguste
113 Sir E Brum
111 jamesdeanludlow
107 Elliot
95 asiahyoo1997
93 Hong_Zhang
85 KboyForeverB
85 sutty17
81 Keroma12
81 Jaysammey777
77 Aksel B
74 ben1996123
71 joey
71 oskarasbrink
70 Pro94
69 robindeun
69 Inf3rn0
66 Mike Hughey
65 AdvanceFIN
63 Eduardo Lins
60 otsyke
60 zaub3rfr4g
60 blizzardmb
59 AvGalen
59 ExoCorsair
59 wrbcube4
58 JackJ
54 Chrish
54 Kian
53 gass
49 yeee707
49 eastamazonantidote
48 RCTACameron
44 tres.60
43 Lumej
42 Edmund
39 MatsBergsten
38 Escher
38 Edward_Lin
38 TheCubeMaster5000
37 Slash
37 plechoss
36 hatep
36 Odder
32 (X) 
32 hawkmp4
32 dimwmuni
31 ArcticxWolf
31 coinman
30 Shortey
30 ManasijV
28 nccube
28 Brunito
28 'rio
27 alexcube100
25 Fona
24 lilkdub503
23 alexbruso
22 Mcuber5
22 fatboyxpc
21 [email protected]
21 Tentacius
21 randomtoad
21 stufkan
20 Isbit
19 Ditto64
19 BC1997
19 a small kitten
18 MichaelErskine
18 Kenneth
18 JTW2007
17 aronpm
16 uberCuber
15 gavnasty
15 MichaelP.
15 Alifianto.Adi
14 MylesPerHour
13 CubesOfTheWorld
11 Alcuber
11 iRiLLL
11 CuberN00b
10 celli
10 jave
10 Eldra
10 tkubo
10 r_517
10 dada222
9 Edam
9 x-colo-x
8 C to R - Cendy
8 blakedacuber
7 salshort
7 RopedBBQ
7 Carson
6 Eleredo
6 Zoé de Moffarts
6 da25centz
5 ThatGuy
4 Asianxpownage
3 larf

*3x3x3 *

586 SimonWestlund
523 Yes, We Can!
513 Hyprul 9-ty2
480 MTGjumper
434 Evan Liu
424 onionhoney
421 pierrotlenageur
350 The Rubik Mai
344 Zane_C
317 Elliot
278 cubedude7
276 rickcube
276 JunwenYao
272 jamesdeanludlow
269 kinch2002
263 Cride5
252 fazrulz
240 janelle
234 04mucklowd
228 Neo63
223 aronpm
219 a small kitten
218 flee135
197 cuber952
192 nlCuber22
185 okayama
179 larf
179 Lumej
177 sz35
175 cmhardw
169 @uguste
165 Edam
159 AdvanceFIN
151 ExoCorsair
145 eastamazonantidote
139 robindeun
136 TheCubeMaster5000
134 asiahyoo1997
129 sutty17
122 ZB_FTW!!!
122 dimwmuni
112 Keroma12
112 undick
110 PeterV
105 Sir E Brum
105 mande
102 Jaysammey777
92 ManasijV
90 otsyke
89 cincyaviation
87 zaub3rfr4g
84 Odder
83 yeee707
83 Mike Hughey
81 KboyForeverB
80 Chrish
79 ArcticxWolf
79 Hong_Zhang
79 gass
74 AvGalen
73 oskarasbrink
71 Baian Liu
68 MichaelP.
68 Inf3rn0
67 MatsBergsten
66 uberCuber
66 'rio
65 supercuber86
62 RCTACameron
60 lilkdub503
58 randomtoad
51 MichaelErskine
50 JackJ
48 blizzardmb
46 hatep
45 hawkmp4
44 Shortey
44 Escher
43 Slash
42 coinman
42 [email protected]
42 Carson
41 alexcube100
41 wrbcube4
40 Kian
40 Aksel B
38 chikato_tan
38 nccube
38 Tentacius
38 JTW2007
37 fatboyxpc
37 tjtj_pr0
37 Alifianto.Adi
37 Pro94
36 joey
36 CUB3R01
32 BC1997
32 Isbit
32 alexbruso
29 Fona
29 gavnasty
27 guusrs
25 stufkan
24 tkubo
23 jave
22 x-colo-x
21 iRiLLL
21 MylesPerHour
21 ManSkirtBrew
21 Yan
20 r_517
18 C to R - Cendy
18 scottishcuber
18 tres.60
17 Birgit
16 CubesOfTheWorld
15 Mcuber5
15 Ditto64
15 da25centz
15 Eldra
14 dada222
13 bluedasher
12 InfernoTowel
12 salshort
12 HelpCube
12 Khartaras
11 Erzz
11 ninjabob7
10 Zoé de Moffarts
10 blakedacuber
7 Eleredo
7 Cubenovice
6 Henri95
6 Asianxpownage
5 Alcuber
4 celli
4 CuberN00b

*4x4x4*

371 Hyprul 9-ty2
368 SimonWestlund
337 pierrotlenageur
307 MTGjumper
305 Yes, We Can!
279 Evan Liu
241 jamesdeanludlow
217 The Rubik Mai
178 JunwenYao
173 flee135
158 cubedude7
153 larf
150 rickcube
146 Zane_C
146 kinch2002
136 sz35
129 cuber952
115 sutty17
109 okayama
108 04mucklowd
102 @uguste
96 Neo63
87 janelle
81 asiahyoo1997
73 AvGalen
70 ZB_FTW!!!
70 MatsBergsten
69 Hong_Zhang
64 Mike Hughey
63 ExoCorsair
61 Baian Liu
60 lilkdub503
58 Keroma12
56 robindeun
53 zaub3rfr4g
52 KboyForeverB
51 Lumej
49 MichaelErskine
47 AdvanceFIN
46 uberCuber
44 aronpm
43 yeee707
43 Kian
43 Jaysammey777
40 blizzardmb
36 TheCubeMaster5000
36 fazrulz
33 dimwmuni
31 Elliot
30 [email protected]
30 randomtoad
30 'rio
29 Edam
29 onionhoney
29 cincyaviation
28 Shortey
27 RCTACameron
27 eastamazonantidote
26 Slash
26 JTW2007
26 ManasijV
25 jave
25 Alifianto.Adi
23 MylesPerHour
23 oskarasbrink
21 Cride5
20 gass
20 tres.60
20 Pro94
18 Tentacius
18 scottishcuber
17 Carson
17 alexbruso
16 nccube
16 x-colo-x
16 Aksel B
15 Chrish
14 JackJ
13 Ditto64
13 tkubo
13 r_517
13 stufkan
12 ThatGuy
11 Mcuber5
11 cmhardw
10 MichaelP.
10 hatep
9 salshort
9 wrbcube4
8 Zoé de Moffarts
8 blakedacuber
7 celli
7 iRiLLL
7 Eldra
6 Alcuber
5 fatboyxpc
5 otsyke
5 hawkmp4

*5x5x5*

277 SimonWestlund
237 Hyprul 9-ty2
208 pierrotlenageur
170 The Rubik Mai
144 jamesdeanludlow
144 Evan Liu
110 flee135
108 kinch2002
107 MTGjumper
99 cubedude7
98 JunwenYao
85 Keroma12
78 04mucklowd
77 AvGalen
76 cuber952
74 rickcube
73 Neo63
69 sz35
68 asiahyoo1997
65 Yes, We Can!
64 Hong_Zhang
64 larf
62 sutty17
61 MatsBergsten
60 @uguste
46 KboyForeverB
42 ZB_FTW!!!
37 ExoCorsair
36 MichaelErskine
35 Mike Hughey
33 janelle
31 yeee707
30 aronpm
29 uberCuber
22 jave
22 JTW2007
22 tres.60
21 Slash
21 gass
20 Lumej
19 MylesPerHour
19 Kian
19 cmhardw
18 scottishcuber
18 eastamazonantidote
18 Pro94
16 robindeun
16 [email protected]
15 iRiLLL
14 celli
14 AdvanceFIN
14 dimwmuni
13 RCTACameron
13 tkubo
12 nccube
11 C to R - Cendy
11 blizzardmb
10 salshort
9 Zane_C
8 wrbcube4
8 hatep
7 Zoé de Moffarts
7 Carson
7 blakedacuber
6 alexbruso

*6x6x6*

161 SimonWestlund
146 pierrotlenageur
107 jamesdeanludlow
77 Keroma12
53 04mucklowd
47 sutty17
46 Mike Hughey
42 MatsBergsten
41 rickcube
38 AvGalen
30 okayama
29 Yes, We Can!
28 cmhardw
26 cuber952
25 MichaelErskine
22 JunwenYao
15 asiahyoo1997
14 MylesPerHour
9 KboyForeverB
9 The Rubik Mai

*7x7x7*

162 SimonWestlund
120 jamesdeanludlow
95 pierrotlenageur
87 Keroma12
64 cubedude7
60 kinch2002
58 The Rubik Mai
51 AvGalen
43 Hong_Zhang
42 rickcube
37 Mike Hughey
34 flee135
33 sutty17
24 cmhardw
17 KboyForeverB
17 ExoCorsair
16 MylesPerHour
16 MatsBergsten
15 asiahyoo1997
15 gass
14 cuber952
12 JunwenYao
8 MichaelErskine
8 Lumej

*3x3 one handed*

358 SimonWestlund
341 Hyprul 9-ty2
299 Elliot
286 MTGjumper
251 Zane_C
236 Yes, We Can!
228 a small kitten
210 Evan Liu
204 The Rubik Mai
172 JunwenYao
167 kinch2002
137 janelle
131 pierrotlenageur
124 sz35
114 aronpm
114 flee135
111 rickcube
108 Neo63
97 @uguste
89 jamesdeanludlow
87 asiahyoo1997
84 onionhoney
83 robindeun
81 ZB_FTW!!!
80 undick
75 sutty17
74 Baian Liu
70 fazrulz
69 eastamazonantidote
66 nlCuber22
54 Odder
46 AvGalen
46 Kian
45 Keroma12
37 hatep
37 Mike Hughey
36 cubedude7
35 'rio
35 Pro94
34 yeee707
34 randomtoad
34 mande
34 Lumej
34 cuber952
32 dimwmuni
32 ManasijV
30 Hong_Zhang
29 Robert-Y
29 C to R - Cendy
28 RCTACameron
28 Escher
27 Sir E Brum
27 Jaysammey777
26 Inf3rn0
23 zaub3rfr4g
23 tjtj_pr0
22 KboyForeverB
22 hawkmp4
21 alexcube100
21 cincyaviation
20 Alifianto.Adi
19 gavnasty
18 iRiLLL
18 oskarasbrink
17 Tentacius
16 joey
16 gass
15 nccube
15 uberCuber
14 alexbruso
13 MylesPerHour
13 ThatGuy
13 blakedacuber
13 lilkdub503
12 ArcticxWolf
12 jave
11 MichaelErskine
11 ExoCorsair
11 tkubo
10 BC1997
10 coinman
10 wrbcube4
9 04mucklowd
8 Ditto64
8 JTW2007
7 salshort
7 HelpCube
7 MichaelP.
6 Zoé de Moffarts
6 JackJ
6 blizzardmb
6 x-colo-x
5 dada222

*3x3 with feet*

65 SimonWestlund
33 kinch2002
24 flee135
12 Mike Hughey
11 Keroma12
10 okayama
8 alexcube100
5 penguin009
5 ZB_FTW!!!
5 Lumej
5 jamesdeanludlow

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*

248 SimonWestlund
235 Evan Liu
221 Mike Hughey
187 aronpm
171 Hyprul 9-ty2
159 MatsBergsten
144 Zane_C
130 MTGjumper
114 pierrotlenageur
112 cubedude7
105 okayama
91 Yes, We Can!
90 kinch2002
85 04mucklowd
77 Neo63
72 Cride5
69 sz35
58 Keroma12
53 ZB_FTW!!!
52 @uguste
49 Isbit
46 Hong_Zhang
39 AvGalen
29 Jaysammey777
24 x-colo-x
23 plechoss
23 Edward_Lin
23 ManasijV
22 KboyForeverB
22 rickcube
22 Escher
21 cincyaviation
20 Shortey
20 joey
18 sutty17
17 zaub3rfr4g
17 alexbruso
14 The Rubik Mai
13 nccube
13 Lumej
12 wrbcube4
12 C to R - Cendy
12 gass
12 dimwmuni
12 flee135
11 Eldra
11 janelle
10 Mcuber5
9 Kian
9 uberCuber
9 dada222
9 hatep
9 'rio
8 jamesdeanludlow
7 blizzardmb
7 randomtoad
6 alexcube100
6 Slash
5 Carson
4 ExoCorsair

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*

243 Mike Hughey
229 SimonWestlund
177 MatsBergsten
170 aronpm
167 Zane_C
167 Yes, We Can!
164 Hyprul 9-ty2
130 okayama
129 cubedude7
119 pierrotlenageur
117 x-colo-x
95 Cride5
89 cmhardw
89 kinch2002
82 tkubo
61 Hong_Zhang
52 Micael
48 zaub3rfr4g
46 sz35
45 Isbit
43 AvGalen
43 @uguste
41 Keroma12
38 rickcube
36 flee135
32 C to R - Cendy
29 ZB_FTW!!!
24 jackdexter75
23 ManasijV
22 bint2d
22 mande
21 onionhoney
18 JunwenYao
18 Lumej
18 dimwmuni
17 MrMoney
16 alexbruso
16 'rio
16 04mucklowd
15 hatep
13 alexcube100
13 undick
12 KboyForeverB
12 Jaysammey777
12 dada222
11 gass
8 wrbcube4
6 Chrish
6 Kian
6 Cubenovice
6 cincyaviation

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*

136 MatsBergsten
128 Mike Hughey
120 aronpm
116 okayama
103 cmhardw
88 Zane_C
73 kinch2002
55 SimonWestlund
52 Isbit
31 Hyprul 9-ty2
19 flee135
18 x-colo-x
14 Slash
12 Henrik
12 bint2d
11 Hong_Zhang
8 ZB_FTW!!!
8 fazrulz

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*

136 cmhardw
132 okayama
132 Mike Hughey
124 MatsBergsten
120 aronpm
61 kinch2002
53 Zane_C
10 Isbit
10 fazrulz

*3x3 Multi blind*

200 MatsBergsten
170 kinch2002
127 Zane_C
116 tkubo
114 okayama
97 SimonWestlund
96 aronpm
84 Mike Hughey
45 Hyprul 9-ty2
30 Micael
26 Hong_Zhang
26 trying-to-speedcube...
23 iRiLLL
22 Henrik
22 Isbit
20 Keroma12
16 AvGalen
14 Kian
13 Yes, We Can!
11 ZB_FTW!!!
10 wrbcube4
9 @uguste
5 hatep
4 cubedude7

*3x3 Match the scramble*

91 SimonWestlund
86 Hyprul 9-ty2
73 kinch2002
72 pierrotlenageur
46 MatsBergsten
39 flee135
33 AvGalen
30 Hong_Zhang
20 jamesdeanludlow
14 @uguste
13 Keroma12
13 Lumej
8 gass
7 uberCuber
7 ManasijV
7 The Rubik Mai
6 robindeun
6 Eldra
6 eastamazonantidote
6 Mike Hughey
5 Zoé de Moffarts
5 ZB_FTW!!!
5 C to R - Cendy
5 gavnasty
5 Jaysammey777

*2-3-4 Relay*

254 SimonWestlund
196 Hyprul 9-ty2
188 pierrotlenageur
166 Evan Liu
125 MTGjumper
111 The Rubik Mai
107 jamesdeanludlow
100 cubedude7
97 flee135
91 Zane_C
82 rickcube
80 kinch2002
74 04mucklowd
61 sutty17
59 sz35
48 asiahyoo1997
46 janelle
44 AvGalen
44 larf
44 @uguste
43 JunwenYao
42 Neo63
38 Hong_Zhang
36 MatsBergsten
28 ZB_FTW!!!
28 Lumej
26 ExoCorsair
25 KboyForeverB
24 Jaysammey777
23 Keroma12
23 TheCubeMaster5000
21 JTW2007
20 Shortey
20 [email protected]
20 Alifianto.Adi
20 cincyaviation
19 ManasijV
19 Yes, We Can!
18 randomtoad
18 cuber952
17 Kian
17 blizzardmb
17 'rio
16 jave
16 MichaelErskine
16 gass
16 dimwmuni
13 oskarasbrink
12 Baian Liu
12 Aksel B
11 uberCuber
11 Elliot
10 Tentacius
10 lilkdub503
10 Mike Hughey
9 InfernoTowel
9 Ditto64
9 tres.60
8 Fona
7 nccube
7 CuberN00b
7 okayama
6 MylesPerHour
6 Zoé de Moffarts
6 hatep
5 alexbruso
4 Eldra
4 Carson
4 Cride5
3 celli
3 supercuber86
3 blakedacuber

*2-3-4-5 Relay*

177 SimonWestlund
142 pierrotlenageur
136 Hyprul 9-ty2
95 jamesdeanludlow
95 The Rubik Mai
94 Evan Liu
82 MTGjumper
81 cubedude7
68 flee135
66 04mucklowd
57 rickcube
55 kinch2002
39 AvGalen
39 asiahyoo1997
38 larf
38 sutty17
33 @uguste
33 sz35
31 Hong_Zhang
26 Neo63
24 Keroma12
23 alexbruso
19 JTW2007
18 Lumej
17 KboyForeverB
16 ZB_FTW!!!
16 gass
15 MichaelErskine
14 jave
13 oskarasbrink
13 MatsBergsten
11 MylesPerHour
11 Kian
11 JunwenYao
11 janelle
10 dimwmuni
10 Mike Hughey
9 tres.60
8 uberCuber
8 cuber952
7 blizzardmb
6 cincyaviation
5 Fona
4 celli
4 Zoé de Moffarts
4 Eldra

*Magic*

158 Evan Liu
125 SimonWestlund
118 janelle
84 The Rubik Mai
66 pierrotlenageur
64 jamesdeanludlow
44 Hyprul 9-ty2
43 rickcube
42 cubedude7
37 Neo63
34 @uguste
28 Inf3rn0
28 Mike Hughey
25 Lumej
23 AvGalen
21 alexbruso
21 sutty17
20 Sir E Brum
18 fatboyxpc
17 okayama
16 Hong_Zhang
16 sz35
15 larf
14 JunwenYao
13 KboyForeverB
12 supercuber86
10 zaub3rfr4g
10 oskarasbrink
9 Yes, We Can!
8 Ditto64
8 tres.60
7 Alcuber
7 yeee707
7 Tentacius
6 Asianxpownage
5 salshort
5 ninjabob7
5 dimwmuni
4 Mcuber5
4 JTW2007

*Master Magic*

77 jamesdeanludlow
60 Evan Liu
59 SimonWestlund
41 Mike Hughey
35 04mucklowd
34 The Rubik Mai
17 rickcube
17 sutty17
15 AvGalen
14 cubedude7
12 ZB_FTW!!!
11 @uguste
9 Yes, We Can!
7 larf
5 Hong_Zhang
4 HelpCube
3 oskarasbrink
2 Ditto64
2 alexbruso
2 okayama

*Clock*

152 larf
128 SimonWestlund
98 kinch2002
81 Evan Liu
65 aronpm
63 jamesdeanludlow
47 cubedude7
37 JunwenYao
37 pierrotlenageur
36 rickcube
35 Inf3rn0
35 Mike Hughey
31 ZB_FTW!!!
30 Hyprul 9-ty2
29 r_517
27 AvGalen
18 robindeun
18 janelle
18 Baian Liu
16 okayama
13 The Rubik Mai
11 fazrulz
10 KboyForeverB
9 Kian
8 Tentacius
7 Ditto64
7 Neo63
5 flee135
4 Lumej
4 cuber952

*Pyraminx*

232 SimonWestlund
135 Evan Liu
134 cubedude7
133 The Rubik Mai
123 Zane_C
120 kinch2002
115 flee135
113 rickcube
111 JunwenYao
92 Odder
78 Baian Liu
75 pierrotlenageur
75 Neo63
63 janelle
61 Hong_Zhang
55 Inf3rn0
52 Keroma12
52 ZB_FTW!!!
52 @uguste
44 robindeun
43 gass
43 fazrulz
42 sutty17
40 Brunito
38 eastamazonantidote
38 cincyaviation
35 Mike Hughey
35 cuber952
32 AvGalen
31 Yes, We Can!
26 asiahyoo1997
22 KboyForeverB
20 'rio
19 jamesdeanludlow
18 MylesPerHour
18 yeee707
18 JackJ
17 Shortey
15 (X) 
15 JTW2007
15 larf
14 sz35
13 Alcuber
13 blizzardmb
13 alexbruso
12 salshort
12 nccube
12 04mucklowd
11 Mcuber5
11 Kian
11 Tentacius
11 Alifianto.Adi
10 Zoé de Moffarts
9 CubesOfTheWorld
9 oskarasbrink
9 tres.60
8 jave
6 [email protected]
6 x-colo-x
6 lilkdub503
6 Pro94
5 Ditto64
4 wrbcube4
4 Carson
3 okayama

*Megaminx*

154 SimonWestlund
132 Hyprul 9-ty2
83 jamesdeanludlow
75 cubedude7
72 JunwenYao
66 The Rubik Mai
56 flee135
49 uberCuber
44 Keroma12
42 kinch2002
40 pierrotlenageur
35 sutty17
34 rickcube
33 AvGalen
28 hawkmp4
28 Hong_Zhang
23 yeee707
23 04mucklowd
22 dimwmuni
19 KboyForeverB
19 MichaelErskine
17 ZB_FTW!!!
15 gass
14 Mike Hughey
11 MylesPerHour
11 cuber952
11 Neo63
10 @uguste
7 salshort
6 jave
6 okayama
6 cincyaviation
5 Alcuber
5 Jaysammey777
5 Lumej

*Square-1*

160 SimonWestlund
158 MTGjumper
139 cubedude7
131 Hyprul 9-ty2
83 Neo63
58 rickcube
58 jamesdeanludlow
57 robindeun
54 @uguste
52 janelle
50 Hong_Zhang
39 ArcticxWolf
39 uberCuber
37 Yes, We Can!
34 AvGalen
34 04mucklowd
31 The Rubik Mai
29 fazrulz
27 TheCubeMaster5000
26 sz35
25 MichaelErskine
25 Mike Hughey
24 blizzardmb
24 Inf3rn0
20 pkfeng13
20 Keroma12
17 cuber952
14 KboyForeverB
14 jave
14 Lumej
13 Shortey
12 Mcuber5
12 bucsan
11 ZB_FTW!!!
11 hawkmp4
9 randomtoad
9 lilkdub503
7 Zoé de Moffarts
7 aronpm
5 Baian Liu

*3x3x3 fewest moves*

270 okayama
245 guusrs
220 Cride5
203 Stini
164 eastamazonantidote
111 Keroma12
98 pierrotlenageur
94 sz35
93 ZB_FTW!!!
87 irontwig
86 kinch2002
81 Kenneth
79 uberCuber
69 undick
65 cmhardw
61 Hyprul 9-ty2
50 flee135
48 jamesdeanludlow
41 hatep
40 zaub3rfr4g
40 rickcube
40 mande
39 AvGalen
36 Jaysammey777
31 SimonWestlund
30 Odder
26 Cubenovice
25 alexbruso
21 PM 1729
19 'rio
18 Holger
17 iRiLLL
17 @uguste
15 Slash
15 gass
15 Mike Hughey
14 alexcube100
14 chikato_tan
14 nccube
14 hawkmp4
14 Yes, We Can!
13 Chrish
13 Eldra
13 The Rubik Mai
12 Zane_C
11 BC1997
11 RCTACameron
11 HelpCube


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 8, 2010)

Best efforts in each event for July-September (weeks 27-39)

Average of five best efforts for each person. 

2x2x2: (36)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                       2.55
 2  SimonWestlund                 2.61
 3  onionhoney                    2.63
 4  Yes, We Can!                  3.44
 5  The Rubik Mai                 3.64
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  flee135                       3.69
 7  Neo63                         3.88
 8  MTGjumper                     3.88
 9  Baian Liu                     3.93
10  Hyprul 9-ty2                  3.97
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  rickcube                      4.09
12  cincyaviation                 4.14
13  sz35                          4.14
14  cuber952                      4.35
15  kinch2002                     4.36
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  04mucklowd                    4.51
17  cubedude7                     4.94
18  JunwenYao                     5.05
19  Evan Liu                      5.07
20  ZB_FTW!!!                     5.19
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Cride5                        5.40
22  @uguste                       5.99
23  Zane_C                        6.13
24  PeterV                        6.16
25  janelle                       6.23
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  Sir E Brum                    6.59
27  sutty17                       6.79
28  pierrotlenageur               7.03
29  okayama                       7.61
30  jamesdeanludlow               8.27
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  Keroma12                      8.72
32  eastamazonantidote            9.22
33  Lumej                        11.33
34  TheCubeMaster5000            12.07
35  Mike Hughey                  20.09
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  MatsBergsten                 28.91
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 : (49)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                       8.77
 2  onionhoney                    9.86
 3  SimonWestlund                10.33
 4  Yes, We Can!                 10.72
 5  Hyprul 9-ty2                 11.18
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  MTGjumper                    11.45
 7  The Rubik Mai                12.11
 8  nlCuber22                    13.79
 9  rickcube                     14.44
10  flee135                      14.61
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  a small kitten               14.64
12  kinch2002                    14.67
13  Elliot                       14.99
14  Neo63                        15.27
15  sz35                         15.42
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Evan Liu                     15.63
17  pierrotlenageur              15.80
18  cmhardw                      16.12
19  Edam                         16.12
20  aronpm                       16.17
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Zane_C                       16.22
22  JunwenYao                    16.36
23  cubedude7                    16.48
24  04mucklowd                   16.75
25  @uguste                      16.76
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  cuber952                     16.89
27  ExoCorsair                   17.93
28  ZB_FTW!!!                    17.95
29  sutty17                      18.30
30  Cride5                       18.35
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  eastamazonantidote           18.87
32  janelle                      19.74
33  jamesdeanludlow              19.76
34  Sir E Brum                   21.18
35  cincyaviation                22.01
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  okayama                      22.28
37  Lumej                        22.77
38  TheCubeMaster5000            23.06
39  larf                         23.52
40  Keroma12                     24.48
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  PeterV                       25.56
42  uberCuber                    27.95
43  supercuber86                 28.55
44  hawkmp4                      29.41
45  MichaelErskine               37.99
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  MatsBergsten                 41.06
47  BC1997                       45.54
48  Mike Hughey                1:09.85
49  ManSkirtBrew               1:16.58
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4: (29)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Hyprul 9-ty2                 46.79
 2  SimonWestlund                49.80
 3  MTGjumper                    51.29
 4  Yes, We Can!                 51.54
 5  flee135                      57.80
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  The Rubik Mai              1:00.32
 7  pierrotlenageur            1:00.99
 8  sz35                       1:04.25
 9  kinch2002                  1:07.73
10  cuber952                   1:08.61
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  JunwenYao                  1:10.01
12  rickcube                   1:12.17
13  Evan Liu                   1:12.31
14  jamesdeanludlow            1:13.63
15  cubedude7                  1:14.17
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  sutty17                    1:14.46
17  @uguste                    1:19.15
18  ZB_FTW!!!                  1:23.76
19  04mucklowd                 1:24.64
20  larf                       1:36.91
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Zane_C                     1:37.29
22  okayama                    1:51.67
23  lilkdub503                 2:00.16
24  janelle                    2:10.19
25  MichaelErskine             2:19.60
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  uberCuber                  2:27.09
27  Keroma12                   2:28.87
28  MatsBergsten               2:46.56
29  TheCubeMaster5000          2:55.75
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5: (19)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund              1:34.73
 2  Hyprul 9-ty2               1:46.35
 3  The Rubik Mai              1:48.10
 4  MTGjumper                  1:48.23
 5  flee135                    2:03.87
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  cubedude7                  2:11.76
 7  pierrotlenageur            2:14.15
 8  04mucklowd                 2:14.26
 9  kinch2002                  2:15.11
10  JunwenYao                  2:15.11
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  jamesdeanludlow            2:22.61
12  rickcube                   2:23.44
13  sutty17                    2:29.92
14  @uguste                    2:48.47
15  Evan Liu                   2:51.42
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Keroma12                   2:51.65
17  ZB_FTW!!!                  2:58.08
18  larf                       3:21.65
19  MatsBergsten              10:47.47
[/COLOR]
```
6x6x6: (6)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund              2:52.85
 2  pierrotlenageur            4:21.38
 3  jamesdeanludlow            4:25.17
 4  04mucklowd                 4:42.39
 5  Keroma12                   4:47.56
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  sutty17                    5:02.20
[/COLOR]
```
7x7x7: (6)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund              4:51.01
 2  cubedude7                  6:49.04
 3  jamesdeanludlow            7:04.41
 4  Keroma12                   7:36.86
 5  kinch2002                  7:55.61
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  pierrotlenageur            7:58.17
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 one handed: (25)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  a small kitten               18.35
 2  Hyprul 9-ty2                 19.21
 3  SimonWestlund                19.64
 4  MTGjumper                    21.73
 5  Yes, We Can!                 22.32
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Elliot                       22.44
 7  The Rubik Mai                22.80
 8  flee135                      26.43
 9  kinch2002                    27.67
10  Zane_C                       27.92
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  sz35                         28.40
12  JunwenYao                    30.95
13  Neo63                        31.21
14  rickcube                     32.12
15  @uguste                      33.45
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Evan Liu                     35.10
17  aronpm                       36.15
18  janelle                      40.09
19  sutty17                      41.97
20  Baian Liu                    42.01
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  pierrotlenageur              44.41
22  eastamazonantidote           47.16
23  jamesdeanludlow              50.25
24  Lumej                      1:02.16
25  Keroma12                   1:19.09
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 with feet: (2)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund              1:39.81
 2  kinch2002                  1:45.79
[/COLOR]
```
2x2x2 Blindfolded: (19)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund                11.74
 2  Hyprul 9-ty2                 17.22
 3  aronpm                       18.32
 4  Evan Liu                     18.90
 5  MTGjumper                    21.04
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Mike Hughey                  22.56
 7  MatsBergsten                 26.88
 8  Yes, We Can!                 27.93
 9  kinch2002                    29.97
10  cubedude7                    30.78
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Zane_C                       32.17
12  sz35                         35.36
13  04mucklowd                   38.33
14  Neo63                        41.42
15  pierrotlenageur              45.71
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  okayama                      49.72
17  @uguste                    1:05.97
18  Keroma12                   1:09.09
19  Cride5                     1:21.96
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 Blindfolded: (15)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  aronpm                     1:04.65
 2  x-colo-x                   1:06.99
 3  Yes, We Can!               1:07.33
 4  Mike Hughey                1:17.53
 5  SimonWestlund              1:20.12
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  cubedude7                  1:32.33
 7  Zane_C                     1:32.67
 8  Hyprul 9-ty2               1:34.92
 9  MatsBergsten               1:35.17
10  tkubo                      1:42.23
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  kinch2002                  1:44.27
12  cmhardw                    1:49.16
13  pierrotlenageur            3:21.99
14  okayama                    3:36.20
15  Cride5                    10:02.61
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4 Blindfolded: (5)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  kinch2002                  5:38.36
 2  cmhardw                    6:24.37
 3  Mike Hughey                6:55.15
 4  MatsBergsten               7:13.92
 5  okayama                   18:54.42
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5 Blindfolded: (4)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  cmhardw                   14:11.06
 2  Mike Hughey               15:18.32
 3  MatsBergsten              20:58.20
 4  okayama                   47:52.31
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Multi blind: (10)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"]
 1  kinch2002                 7.6
 2  MatsBergsten              6.0
 3  tkubo                     5.0
 4  Zane_C                    4.0
 5  Mike Hughey               3.6
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  aronpm                    3.0
 7  okayama                   2.4
 8  SimonWestlund             2.2
 9  Hyprul 9-ty2              1.0
10  Keroma12                  0.0
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Match the scramble: (4)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  kinch2002                    51.31
 2  Hyprul 9-ty2               1:03.02
 3  SimonWestlund              1:06.96
 4  pierrotlenageur            1:25.52
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4 Relay: (17)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Hyprul 9-ty2               1:08.12
 2  SimonWestlund              1:08.18
 3  MTGjumper                  1:11.95
 4  The Rubik Mai              1:17.91
 5  flee135                    1:21.99
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  pierrotlenageur            1:30.00
 7  Evan Liu                   1:33.22
 8  kinch2002                  1:34.65
 9  rickcube                   1:35.28
10  cubedude7                  1:38.94
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  04mucklowd                 1:45.71
12  jamesdeanludlow            1:47.40
13  Zane_C                     2:02.76
14  larf                       2:22.47
15  janelle                    2:40.13
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Keroma12                   3:36.49
17  MatsBergsten               4:04.57
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4-5 Relay: (15)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund              2:44.69
 2  MTGjumper                  2:58.92
 3  The Rubik Mai              3:10.67
 4  Hyprul 9-ty2               3:14.10
 5  flee135                    3:36.11
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  pierrotlenageur            3:45.33
 7  cubedude7                  3:52.56
 8  kinch2002                  3:56.52
 9  04mucklowd                 3:57.48
10  rickcube                   4:03.44
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  jamesdeanludlow            4:10.98
12  Evan Liu                   4:28.12
13  @uguste                    5:01.19
14  larf                       5:54.01
15  Keroma12                   6:26.85
[/COLOR]
```
Magic: (12)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  The Rubik Mai                 0.96
 2  Evan Liu                      1.26
 3  SimonWestlund                 1.37
 4  janelle                       1.50
 5  jamesdeanludlow               1.62
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  pierrotlenageur               1.72
 7  Hyprul 9-ty2                  1.84
 8  cubedude7                     1.85
 9  rickcube                      1.92
10  Lumej                         2.20
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  okayama                       4.45
12  Mike Hughey                   9.61
[/COLOR]
```
Master Magic: (7)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  jamesdeanludlow               2.64
 2  The Rubik Mai                 2.97
 3  Evan Liu                      3.04
 4  SimonWestlund                 3.52
 5  Mike Hughey                   4.02
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  cubedude7                     5.40
 7  rickcube                      5.49
[/COLOR]
```
Clock: (10)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  larf                          7.84
 2  kinch2002                     8.02
 3  SimonWestlund                10.69
 4  cubedude7                    11.78
 5  Evan Liu                     13.69
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  aronpm                       13.96
 7  jamesdeanludlow              15.30
 8  JunwenYao                    23.59
 9  pierrotlenageur              24.40
10  Mike Hughey                2:13.68
[/COLOR]
```
Pyraminx: (17)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  flee135                       3.94
 2  SimonWestlund                 4.85
 3  rickcube                      6.01
 4  kinch2002                     7.64
 5  The Rubik Mai                 7.72
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  cubedude7                     8.43
 7  JunwenYao                     9.09
 8  Baian Liu                     9.63
 9  Evan Liu                     10.43
10  Inf3rn0                      11.07
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Zane_C                       11.48
12  @uguste                      12.57
13  cincyaviation                14.47
14  pierrotlenageur              14.71
15  janelle                      15.41
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  eastamazonantidote           16.68
17  Keroma12                     19.42
[/COLOR]
```
Megaminx: (11)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund                59.62
 2  Hyprul 9-ty2               1:22.04
 3  The Rubik Mai              1:54.45
 4  flee135                    2:00.05
 5  cubedude7                  2:09.57
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  JunwenYao                  2:10.15
 7  jamesdeanludlow            2:31.83
 8  kinch2002                  2:50.83
 9  uberCuber                  3:05.25
10  Keroma12                   3:33.33
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  pierrotlenageur            5:31.72
[/COLOR]
```
Square-1: (10)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  MTGjumper                    13.39
 2  Neo63                        17.33
 3  SimonWestlund                19.53
 4  cubedude7                    21.13
 5  Hyprul 9-ty2                 35.64
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  @uguste                      38.43
 7  rickcube                     42.33
 8  janelle                    1:01.66
 9  jamesdeanludlow            1:04.59
10  uberCuber                  1:15.58
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 fewest moves: (11)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  guusrs                    24.6
 2  okayama                   25.4
 3  Cride5                    25.8
 4  Stini                     27.4
 5  eastamazonantidote        28.6
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  irontwig                  32.8
 7  ZB_FTW!!!                 34.4
 8  sz35                      35.8
 9  Kenneth                   38.2
10  pierrotlenageur           45.6
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Keroma12                  46.0
[/COLOR]
```


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 8, 2011)

Results for the last quarter of the year (is that correct English?), i.e. weeks 40-52.
Just a summary of all competition points event for event. That Simon and Daniel
tops the list(s) comes as a surprise to no one.


*Grand total*

5365 SimonWestlund
5046 kinch2002
2871 Yes, We Can!
2636 Evan Liu
2544 fazrulz
2472 pierrotlenageur
2343 Hyprul 9-ty2
2324 Zane_C
1967 AvGalen
1954 Keroma12
1686 Shortey
1550 ZB_FTW!!!
1499 James Ludlow
1476 Elliot
1462 Mike Hughey
1410 Lumej
1403 That70sShowDude
1265 @uguste
1257 okayama
1205 MatsBergsten
1197 rickcube
1168 Neo63
989 Ville Seppänen
834 aronpm
819 MichaelErskine
721 larf
695 Diniz
673 onionhoney
646 cubefan4848
637 jamesdeanludlow
635 KboyForeverB
626 Alcuber
620 a small kitten
612 RCTACameron
592 asiahyoo1997
580 Hays
576 jave
565 cincyaviation
535 AnsonL
510 cmhardw
470 Puzzle
445 MTGjumper
442 dimwmuni
423 bluedasher
418 ArcticxWolf
414 Baian Liu
410 The Rubik Mai
402 Wasil
379 PeterV
352 Mvcuber12
348 'rio
348 hatep
344 Mcuber5
333 Jin
313 trying-to-speedcube...
292 cuberkid10
272 tres.60
268 guusrs
250 (X) 
249 HaraldS
249 Kurama
247 undick
246 coinman
241 emolover
239 fatboyxpc
238 edw0010
235 cuber952
234 Anthony
232 mande
229 alexcube100
223 Sir E Brum
216 Kian
216 bluecloe45
211 tim
211 janelle
208 x-colo-x
198 xXzaKerXx
196 Sébastien_Auroux
196 celli
193 JunwenYao
192 irontwig
192 jackdexter75
179 ManasijV
170 Cride5
161 lorki3
158 Imperatrix
153 oskarasbrink
150 Edmund
148 Fire Cuber
147 Jaysammey777
140 ben1996123
139 Attila
136 uberCuber
133 wrbcube4
130 Mats Valk
129 AJ Blair
116 slocuber
115 Stini
112 Kenneth
109 tkubo
108 CUB3R01
107 lele1415
105 BC1997
96 AdvanceFIN
94 masteranders1
91 Engberg91
89 CuberosDeRubik
83 boss9482
82 Cyrus C.
81 Cubenovice
79 Bomber
76 skatemaster78
75 Edam
73 marthaurion
73 Inf3rn0
72 hkne95
69 CatchO
60 dubefest
58 da25centz
58 Micael
55 Pau Vela
54 scotzbhoy
54 micael
53 lilkdub503
53 Pusha
47 KryuzbanDmitry
47 Grohuen
47 superti
47 Javier Tirado
46 Forte
46 rahulkadukar
46 oprah62
45 Norbi
45 Tentacius
45 Edward_Lin
44 [email protected]
43 andrewki
42 gymnerd
39 AustinReed
39 theanonymouscuber
37 otsyke
37 CharlesOBlack
34 freshcuber
32 fiqnocchio
32 userman
32 04mucklowd
30 Blablabla
30 peedu
27 mooncuber
26 bint2d
26 iSpinz
26 Bowlget
26 ManSkirtBrew
25 MrMoney
22 Oljibe
22 Roterrion
22 jsh33
21 tenysonreis
19 Timoke6
18 Odder
17 kskinnerx9
17 Goater
14 MrTimCube
12 Specs112
12 Vlad
12 Eleredo
11 ThePCKid
11 timoke6
10 supercuber86
9 24653483361
9 manyhobbyfreak
7 tertius
7 pvtparts
3 r_517

*2x2x2*

494 SimonWestlund
420 Yes, We Can!
382 kinch2002
378 fazrulz
344 Hyprul 9-ty2
330 Evan Liu
314 Elliot
242 rickcube
241 onionhoney
239 Keroma12
234 cincyaviation
230 Zane_C
230 Neo63
223 Shortey
214 ZB_FTW!!!
207 Baian Liu
195 pierrotlenageur
188 That70sShowDude
183 RCTACameron
173 PeterV
172 @uguste
167 AvGalen
124 KboyForeverB
121 cuber952
119 asiahyoo1997
117 Hays
116 ArcticxWolf
104 Puzzle
101 Anthony
100 Alcuber
98 HaraldS
98 tres.60
97 cuberkid10
93 Lumej
92 fatboyxpc
91 coinman
90 Sir E Brum
88 Wasil
82 Edmund
81 Kurama
80 bluedasher
79 AnsonL
78 xXzaKerXx
75 James Ludlow
75 okayama
74 Mvcuber12
71 'rio
71 bluecloe45
71 jave
71 Diniz
68 MichaelErskine
66 cubefan4848
65 Jin
57 The Rubik Mai
57 wrbcube4
55 (X) 
55 hatep
54 Mike Hughey
53 JunwenYao
53 skatemaster78
52 Kian
50 Cride5
50 ben1996123
49 celli
48 janelle
48 Mcuber5
48 Mats Valk
47 edw0010
46 aronpm
46 oprah62
45 oskarasbrink
45 Inf3rn0
44 uberCuber
43 lorki3
40 emolover
40 undick
38 MTGjumper
37 mande
36 AdvanceFIN
36 MatsBergsten
36 dimwmuni
34 Sébastien_Auroux
34 Edward_Lin
32 ManasijV
32 04mucklowd
32 Javier Tirado
30 larf
29 trying-to-speedcube...
29 Imperatrix
29 BC1997
28 masteranders1
28 CuberosDeRubik
28 AJ Blair
28 jamesdeanludlow
27 CatchO
27 Engberg91
27 Pau Vela
26 slocuber
26 Fire Cuber
26 Bowlget
25 Cyrus C.
25 alexcube100
24 Grohuen
23 lele1415
23 a small kitten
21 KryuzbanDmitry
21 Jaysammey777
20 userman
20 boss9482
19 hkne95
18 superti
16 Blablabla
16 mooncuber
14 dubefest
13 da25centz
12 Norbi
12 Kenneth
12 x-colo-x
11 marthaurion
11 otsyke
9 lilkdub503
8 rahulkadukar
7 pvtparts
7 gymnerd
4 kskinnerx9

*3x3x3 *

594 SimonWestlund
536 Yes, We Can!
484 kinch2002
482 Hyprul 9-ty2
447 Elliot
447 fazrulz
429 Evan Liu
427 Zane_C
407 pierrotlenageur
368 onionhoney
310 a small kitten
295 rickcube
287 Shortey
261 Keroma12
255 larf
249 Neo63
244 ZB_FTW!!!
236 Lumej
217 @uguste
211 James Ludlow
210 Ville Seppänen
209 AvGalen
207 That70sShowDude
200 asiahyoo1997
185 AnsonL
181 bluedasher
178 okayama
160 PeterV
158 cincyaviation
152 ArcticxWolf
150 Hays
148 MTGjumper
139 cubefan4848
136 RCTACameron
135 Diniz
132 Puzzle
125 fatboyxpc
121 'rio
114 Jin
114 dimwmuni
110 cuberkid10
107 hatep
106 jave
106 KboyForeverB
105 coinman
104 Wasil
99 aronpm
96 Sir E Brum
91 HaraldS
91 Mvcuber12
91 jackdexter75
89 (X) 
88 mande
88 Baian Liu
88 Kurama
86 Fire Cuber
86 undick
84 The Rubik Mai
83 ManasijV
83 alexcube100
82 celli
80 trying-to-speedcube...
77 tres.60
77 MichaelErskine
75 Edam
75 MatsBergsten
74 jamesdeanludlow
72 janelle
71 bluecloe45
71 cuber952
71 Mike Hughey
69 Alcuber
67 JunwenYao
65 CUB3R01
63 Kian
63 Bomber
62 BC1997
61 xXzaKerXx
54 Sébastien_Auroux
53 lorki3
53 Pusha
53 hkne95
52 Imperatrix
52 edw0010
51 Cride5
50 Edmund
49 wrbcube4
49 Mats Valk
48 emolover
47 oskarasbrink
47 Anthony
45 Tentacius
45 Mcuber5
44 [email protected]
44 ben1996123
43 AdvanceFIN
40 boss9482
40 lele1415
37 CuberosDeRubik
36 masteranders1
34 tim
32 fiqnocchio
31 slocuber
29 CatchO
29 x-colo-x
28 scotzbhoy
28 theanonymouscuber
28 Pau Vela
27 Jaysammey777
26 otsyke
26 da25centz
26 AJ Blair
26 ManSkirtBrew
25 marthaurion
25 Engberg91
23 gymnerd
23 skatemaster78
22 rahulkadukar
22 jsh33
21 lilkdub503
21 peedu
20 Cyrus C.
20 iSpinz
19 uberCuber
18 Norbi
18 andrewki
15 Javier Tirado
14 freshcuber
14 Blablabla
13 kskinnerx9
13 cmhardw
12 Oljibe
12 Specs112
12 Vlad
12 Timoke6
12 Eleredo
12 Micael
12 Cubenovice
11 ThePCKid
11 AustinReed
11 mooncuber
11 dubefest
10 supercuber86
9 24653483361
9 MrTimCube
8 userman
7 tertius
7 Forte
5 timoke6

*4x4x4*

378 SimonWestlund
335 pierrotlenageur
326 kinch2002
285 Yes, We Can!
281 Evan Liu
248 Hyprul 9-ty2
227 fazrulz
216 Elliot
191 AvGalen
177 Zane_C
162 Neo63
152 James Ludlow
141 ZB_FTW!!!
126 @uguste
122 That70sShowDude
115 rickcube
112 larf
111 Lumej
106 Ville Seppänen
102 Hays
102 Keroma12
101 asiahyoo1997
100 jave
89 MTGjumper
88 Shortey
88 MichaelErskine
70 jamesdeanludlow
70 Wasil
63 Mvcuber12
62 Diniz
60 MatsBergsten
58 trying-to-speedcube...
58 Jin
53 'rio
52 okayama
52 cincyaviation
51 The Rubik Mai
45 AnsonL
45 dimwmuni
45 RCTACameron
44 aronpm
43 emolover
43 cuber952
42 KboyForeverB
41 coinman
36 Puzzle
33 HaraldS
33 Alcuber
33 uberCuber
33 Mats Valk
31 Imperatrix
31 cmhardw
30 edw0010
30 oskarasbrink
30 Mcuber5
28 hatep
28 onionhoney
27 CUB3R01
27 JunwenYao
27 Kurama
25 slocuber
25 bluecloe45
24 Sir E Brum
21 cuberkid10
21 tenysonreis
21 x-colo-x
21 lele1415
21 tres.60
20 Mike Hughey
19 masteranders1
19 Cyrus C.
19 ManasijV
19 celli
18 Cride5
17 Baian Liu
16 rahulkadukar
16 AJ Blair
15 (X) 
15 Fire Cuber
14 Jaysammey777
14 bluedasher
14 cubefan4848
12 Engberg91
11 xXzaKerXx
9 Bomber
8 freshcuber
8 dubefest
8 undick
7 lilkdub503
6 AustinReed

*5x5x5*

302 SimonWestlund
257 kinch2002
241 pierrotlenageur
197 Hyprul 9-ty2
186 Yes, We Can!
175 Keroma12
172 AvGalen
158 Evan Liu
128 James Ludlow
121 fazrulz
103 larf
97 ZB_FTW!!!
87 Shortey
84 @uguste
82 That70sShowDude
81 MichaelErskine
70 jave
70 Lumej
63 Ville Seppänen
61 jamesdeanludlow
61 Diniz
60 KboyForeverB
58 rickcube
57 Hays
51 Zane_C
49 AnsonL
46 aronpm
46 Mike Hughey
43 RCTACameron
41 dimwmuni
39 The Rubik Mai
39 MatsBergsten
32 alexcube100
30 cmhardw
26 Mvcuber12
24 emolover
22 tim
22 Mcuber5
21 trying-to-speedcube...
19 Kurama
18 Kian
18 hatep
17 AdvanceFIN
17 cubefan4848
16 edw0010
15 Puzzle
15 Imperatrix
14 celli
12 Engberg91
11 masteranders1
11 bluedasher
11 uberCuber
8 CUB3R01
8 dubefest
8 cincyaviation
7 freshcuber
7 Jaysammey777
7 Alcuber
6 marthaurion

*6x6x6*

169 SimonWestlund
137 Keroma12
131 pierrotlenageur
99 kinch2002
77 AvGalen
74 James Ludlow
57 fazrulz
53 Shortey
37 MichaelErskine
33 jamesdeanludlow
30 Hays
30 Mike Hughey
22 Mvcuber12
18 rickcube
9 dimwmuni
9 KboyForeverB
8 aronpm
7 Zane_C
7 ZB_FTW!!!

*7x7x7*

183 SimonWestlund
132 kinch2002
113 Keroma12
110 AvGalen
80 Yes, We Can!
79 James Ludlow
74 Hyprul 9-ty2
60 pierrotlenageur
45 Lumej
44 fazrulz
36 jamesdeanludlow
33 Mike Hughey
28 Ville Seppänen
21 MichaelErskine
17 Mvcuber12
10 rickcube
10 dimwmuni
9 KboyForeverB
8 aronpm
8 Zane_C

*3x3 one handed*

359 Yes, We Can!
346 SimonWestlund
294 Elliot
287 a small kitten
280 Hyprul 9-ty2
279 kinch2002
275 Zane_C
220 Evan Liu
217 Shortey
189 fazrulz
175 ZB_FTW!!!
161 pierrotlenageur
140 AvGalen
131 asiahyoo1997
125 That70sShowDude
122 @uguste
121 Lumej
115 Neo63
111 Diniz
109 Ville Seppänen
94 cubefan4848
91 rickcube
90 AnsonL
89 James Ludlow
87 MTGjumper
78 Keroma12
76 jave
76 RCTACameron
73 hatep
67 Puzzle
66 dimwmuni
62 undick
56 Kian
55 janelle
55 Wasil
55 KboyForeverB
53 ArcticxWolf
52 mande
52 bluedasher
51 lorki3
48 The Rubik Mai
48 Baian Liu
47 (X) 
42 'rio
41 MichaelErskine
39 Alcuber
38 cincyaviation
36 onionhoney
34 jamesdeanludlow
34 Anthony
31 oskarasbrink
31 okayama
29 Mike Hughey
28 ManasijV
28 JunwenYao
27 HaraldS
25 jackdexter75
24 Mcuber5
23 Grohuen
23 Forte
23 lele1415
22 aronpm
21 Jin
20 alexcube100
20 Hays
19 trying-to-speedcube...
19 bluecloe45
18 Cyrus C.
17 AJ Blair
17 CharlesOBlack
16 edw0010
16 slocuber
16 CuberosDeRubik
15 tim
14 xXzaKerXx
12 Jaysammey777
12 x-colo-x
11 lilkdub503
11 theanonymouscuber
11 emolover
11 Fire Cuber
9 marthaurion
9 coinman
7 Norbi
6 gymnerd
5 Oljibe
5 andrewki

*3x3 with feet*

112 kinch2002
99 SimonWestlund
77 Lumej
33 Shortey
21 alexcube100
20 pierrotlenageur
16 ZB_FTW!!!
13 fazrulz
11 Keroma12
8 Yes, We Can!
7 Mike Hughey
6 KboyForeverB
5 Puzzle
5 edw0010
5 Mcuber5

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*

269 SimonWestlund
240 kinch2002
239 Evan Liu
203 Mike Hughey
188 fazrulz
177 Zane_C
162 MatsBergsten
153 Yes, We Can!
147 Hyprul 9-ty2
133 Shortey
132 pierrotlenageur
123 aronpm
113 Keroma12
104 okayama
101 Neo63
89 ZB_FTW!!!
80 bluedasher
75 Lumej
72 AvGalen
60 @uguste
53 Elliot
52 Anthony
49 RCTACameron
42 Alcuber
42 cubefan4848
39 James Ludlow
39 That70sShowDude
32 AnsonL
32 hatep
26 rickcube
24 Mvcuber12
23 x-colo-x
22 Baian Liu
20 asiahyoo1997
19 Mcuber5
19 KboyForeverB
18 trying-to-speedcube...
18 slocuber
18 Edmund
18 undick
16 Jaysammey777
16 wrbcube4
15 The Rubik Mai
14 dimwmuni
13 alexcube100
12 Cubenovice
12 Diniz
11 Edward_Lin
11 cincyaviation
7 Cride5
5 edw0010
4 userman
4 bluecloe45
4 BC1997

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*

264 kinch2002
258 SimonWestlund
228 Mike Hughey
199 MatsBergsten
194 Zane_C
165 aronpm
159 pierrotlenageur
155 fazrulz
151 okayama
142 Hyprul 9-ty2
139 Ville Seppänen
124 Yes, We Can!
104 Lumej
101 Keroma12
99 cmhardw
82 AvGalen
79 That70sShowDude
76 jackdexter75
72 x-colo-x
57 @uguste
43 mande
42 tkubo
40 ZB_FTW!!!
36 Shortey
35 Elliot
32 rickcube
27 dimwmuni
26 bint2d
24 AnsonL
24 tim
22 micael
21 trying-to-speedcube...
18 cincyaviation
17 ManasijV
17 KboyForeverB
16 hatep
16 Mcuber5
15 Micael
14 jave
12 CharlesOBlack
11 wrbcube4
11 cubefan4848
10 Cride5
9 peedu
9 'rio
9 manyhobbyfreak
8 Norbi
7 undick
6 AustinReed
6 Jaysammey777
6 alexcube100
6 iSpinz

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*

211 kinch2002
175 Mike Hughey
161 SimonWestlund
151 cmhardw
134 MatsBergsten
127 okayama
107 Zane_C
96 Ville Seppänen
81 aronpm
72 fazrulz
59 Yes, We Can!
39 Lumej
26 Hyprul 9-ty2
24 ZB_FTW!!!
23 Keroma12
17 tim
16 x-colo-x
14 trying-to-speedcube...
13 tkubo
8 CharlesOBlack

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*

214 kinch2002
191 Mike Hughey
156 MatsBergsten
150 okayama
142 Zane_C
137 cmhardw
97 SimonWestlund
73 aronpm
66 Ville Seppänen
42 Lumej
17 trying-to-speedcube...
13 Yes, We Can!
10 fazrulz

*3x3 Multi blind*

392 kinch2002
269 MatsBergsten
178 SimonWestlund
169 Zane_C
109 Mike Hughey
96 okayama
93 aronpm
85 tim
76 Yes, We Can!
65 Keroma12
54 That70sShowDude
54 tkubo
49 Ville Seppänen
49 fazrulz
45 ZB_FTW!!!
42 Lumej
32 micael
31 Micael
25 MrMoney
22 Shortey
17 AvGalen
17 @uguste
13 Hyprul 9-ty2
11 Elliot
6 hatep
4 Mcuber5

*3x3 Match the scramble*

149 kinch2002
129 SimonWestlund
80 AvGalen
67 Lumej
50 pierrotlenageur
43 James Ludlow
39 fazrulz
33 ZB_FTW!!!
29 Shortey
28 Keroma12
27 @uguste
21 Yes, We Can!
20 MatsBergsten
20 Hyprul 9-ty2
17 jamesdeanludlow
13 That70sShowDude
11 Mvcuber12
11 cubefan4848
9 Jaysammey777
6 edw0010
6 gymnerd
6 jave
5 aronpm
5 Zane_C
5 KboyForeverB

*2-3-4 Relay*

233 SimonWestlund
193 kinch2002
188 pierrotlenageur
182 Evan Liu
104 Hyprul 9-ty2
94 AvGalen
89 Zane_C
82 That70sShowDude
82 fazrulz
70 @uguste
64 Keroma12
63 James Ludlow
63 Elliot
62 Yes, We Can!
59 Shortey
57 Lumej
53 Wasil
53 ZB_FTW!!!
51 jave
48 MichaelErskine
44 Hays
36 jamesdeanludlow
34 rickcube
33 Diniz
29 Neo63
26 larf
26 MatsBergsten
25 KboyForeverB
21 asiahyoo1997
20 Jin
20 Alcuber
20 Mcuber5
18 The Rubik Mai
17 'rio
15 cuberkid10
14 dimwmuni
13 Sir E Brum
13 uberCuber
12 Puzzle
11 AnsonL
9 Jaysammey777
9 x-colo-x
8 emolover
8 cincyaviation
7 Bomber
6 Engberg91
6 RCTACameron
5 lilkdub503
5 marthaurion
5 bluedasher
5 celli
5 hatep
4 edw0010
4 dubefest
4 Fire Cuber

*2-3-4-5 Relay*

224 SimonWestlund
195 kinch2002
184 pierrotlenageur
133 Evan Liu
121 AvGalen
100 Hyprul 9-ty2
83 fazrulz
82 James Ludlow
79 Keroma12
76 Lumej
72 @uguste
68 That70sShowDude
57 MichaelErskine
56 Shortey
56 jave
51 Zane_C
43 Hays
43 Yes, We Can!
43 jamesdeanludlow
42 ZB_FTW!!!
36 Diniz
32 Wasil
29 MatsBergsten
26 larf
23 Neo63
21 Mcuber5
20 rickcube
18 emolover
17 KboyForeverB
15 The Rubik Mai
14 celli
14 Elliot
13 dimwmuni
12 AnsonL
9 Engberg91
8 hatep
6 dubefest
6 Jaysammey777
6 Fire Cuber
5 edw0010
4 marthaurion
4 Alcuber

*Magic*

163 Evan Liu
152 SimonWestlund
112 kinch2002
94 Alcuber
69 pierrotlenageur
63 James Ludlow
56 That70sShowDude
53 Yes, We Can!
48 Lumej
47 AvGalen
41 Neo63
39 tres.60
36 janelle
36 MichaelErskine
35 KboyForeverB
34 Diniz
29 Mike Hughey
18 jamesdeanludlow
16 bluecloe45
16 boss9482
16 fazrulz
15 cuberkid10
14 The Rubik Mai
14 Shortey
13 Imperatrix
12 @uguste
11 RCTACameron
9 dubefest
8 AustinReed
8 CuberosDeRubik
7 edw0010
7 Timoke6
7 rickcube
7 okayama
6 timoke6
5 Oljibe
5 marthaurion
5 MrTimCube
5 x-colo-x
4 undick
4 dimwmuni
3 cubefan4848
3 Mcuber5

*Master Magic*

110 Evan Liu
88 SimonWestlund
75 James Ludlow
68 Mike Hughey
46 Yes, We Can!
43 kinch2002
29 jamesdeanludlow
24 AvGalen
21 @uguste
17 Diniz
15 MichaelErskine
12 ZB_FTW!!!
11 KboyForeverB
10 KryuzbanDmitry
9 The Rubik Mai
9 Shortey
7 boss9482
7 That70sShowDude
6 Alcuber
6 okayama
5 scotzbhoy
5 RCTACameron
3 rickcube
2 marthaurion
2 cubefan4848

*Clock*

169 larf
165 kinch2002
151 SimonWestlund
127 Evan Liu
75 Zane_C
69 James Ludlow
65 AvGalen
64 MichaelErskine
50 Hyprul 9-ty2
50 fazrulz
41 Mike Hughey
30 That70sShowDude
26 Shortey
23 jamesdeanludlow
23 pierrotlenageur
22 Lumej
20 xXzaKerXx
20 Baian Liu
16 ZB_FTW!!!
15 Kurama
14 superti
11 rickcube
11 Yes, We Can!
10 Mcuber5
8 KboyForeverB
6 edw0010
5 Kian
5 okayama
5 @uguste
3 r_517

*Pyraminx*

266 SimonWestlund
228 kinch2002
189 cubefan4848
154 rickcube
153 ZB_FTW!!!
149 Keroma12
143 Evan Liu
139 Alcuber
131 fazrulz
128 Zane_C
114 Shortey
94 pierrotlenageur
87 Yes, We Can!
87 Neo63
79 That70sShowDude
75 Puzzle
72 AvGalen
67 Diniz
66 MichaelErskine
55 Jin
55 @uguste
39 Mike Hughey
38 cincyaviation
37 tres.60
35 'rio
35 James Ludlow
33 The Rubik Mai
31 Mcuber5
29 Sébastien_Auroux
27 KboyForeverB
22 Roterrion
22 Kian
22 fatboyxpc
20 jamesdeanludlow
19 cuberkid10
19 Kurama
18 Odder
18 Imperatrix
18 JunwenYao
17 emolover
16 KryuzbanDmitry
16 alexcube100
16 Elliot
16 ben1996123
15 superti
14 (X) 
13 celli
12 da25centz
12 mande
12 Baian Liu
12 RCTACameron
11 andrewki
11 AJ Blair
10 edw0010
10 bluecloe45
10 Inf3rn0
9 x-colo-x
8 CUB3R01
8 jave
6 marthaurion
5 aronpm
5 okayama

*Megaminx*

190 SimonWestlund
150 kinch2002
87 Keroma12
83 AvGalen
76 James Ludlow
75 fazrulz
61 Alcuber
56 Shortey
49 MichaelErskine
49 dimwmuni
44 That70sShowDude
44 Yes, We Can!
39 jamesdeanludlow
38 Lumej
30 (X) 
27 The Rubik Mai
27 Hyprul 9-ty2
27 KboyForeverB
24 Puzzle
22 @uguste
21 ZB_FTW!!!
20 Mcuber5
17 Hays
15 AJ Blair
13 rickcube
13 Elliot
12 Neo63
11 uberCuber
11 pierrotlenageur
10 BC1997
9 andrewki
9 emolover
8 AnsonL
8 scotzbhoy
8 Jaysammey777
6 edw0010
6 Mike Hughey
6 cubefan4848
5 freshcuber

*Square-1*

205 SimonWestlund
170 kinch2002
119 Neo63
105 Evan Liu
97 ArcticxWolf
83 MTGjumper
80 AvGalen
78 Hyprul 9-ty2
73 @uguste
71 MichaelErskine
68 James Ludlow
66 That70sShowDude
66 Mike Hughey
65 Shortey
63 fazrulz
60 Yes, We Can!
55 rickcube
47 Lumej
46 PeterV
42 Diniz
41 Keroma12
38 Ville Seppänen
36 jamesdeanludlow
26 Mcuber5
23 ZB_FTW!!!
21 KboyForeverB
18 jave
16 Forte
16 trying-to-speedcube...
16 AJ Blair
14 lorki3
14 ben1996123
13 scotzbhoy
11 Sébastien_Auroux
8 AustinReed
7 da25centz
6 edw0010
6 RCTACameron
5 Inf3rn0
5 uberCuber

*3x3x3 fewest moves*

270 okayama
268 guusrs
249 kinch2002
199 SimonWestlund
192 irontwig
145 Yes, We Can!
139 Attila
115 Stini
105 ZB_FTW!!!
100 Kenneth
88 Keroma12
85 Ville Seppänen
79 Shortey
78 James Ludlow
68 Sébastien_Auroux
64 AvGalen
62 That70sShowDude
57 Cubenovice
55 fazrulz
53 @uguste
52 cubefan4848
49 cmhardw
40 jamesdeanludlow
40 RCTACameron
34 Cride5
24 Mvcuber12
23 emolover
22 undick
20 trying-to-speedcube...
17 edw0010
17 Goater
17 Mike Hughey
16 aronpm
16 Evan Liu
16 ben1996123
15 cuberkid10
14 tim
14 xXzaKerXx
14 Diniz
13 CatchO
13 alexcube100
13 rickcube
13 Inf3rn0
12 Jaysammey777
12 Alcuber
12 pierrotlenageur
12 Zane_C
12 KboyForeverB
11 Hyprul 9-ty2


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 8, 2011)

Then, also for weeks 40-52, the average of each persons five best efforts in each event:

2x2x2: (37)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                       2.20
 2  onionhoney                    2.45
 3  SimonWestlund                 2.56
 4  Shortey                       2.80
 5  Yes, We Can!                  2.86
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Hyprul 9-ty2                  3.54
 7  Baian Liu                     3.61
 8  Neo63                         3.91
 9  cincyaviation                 4.02
10  rickcube                      4.06
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  kinch2002                     4.13
12  That70sShowDude               4.22
13  RCTACameron                   4.27
14  Elliot                        4.72
15  Evan Liu                      4.78
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  ZB_FTW!!!                     4.90
17  @uguste                       5.28
18  Keroma12                      5.36
19  ArcticxWolf                   6.24
20  Zane_C                        6.31
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  pierrotlenageur               6.35
22  AvGalen                       6.81
23  PeterV                        7.00
24  tres.60                       7.11
25  fatboyxpc                     7.34
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  Alcuber                       8.33
27  okayama                       8.35
28  coinman                       8.80
29  James Ludlow                  9.07
30  Lumej                         9.35
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  jave                          9.78
32  hatep                        10.00
33  celli                        10.39
34  MichaelErskine               10.52
35  MatsBergsten                 15.65
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  BC1997                       16.04
37  Mike Hughey                  24.02
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 : (42)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                       8.33
 2  onionhoney                    9.24
 3  Yes, We Can!                  9.67
 4  SimonWestlund                 9.73
 5  Shortey                       9.92
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Hyprul 9-ty2                 10.64
 7  Ville Seppänen               10.90
 8  AnsonL                       11.01
 9  a small kitten               13.48
10  rickcube                     13.75
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  kinch2002                    14.02
12  Elliot                       14.13
13  Zane_C                       14.59
14  Neo63                        14.61
15  Evan Liu                     14.80
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  That70sShowDude              15.05
17  @uguste                      15.27
18  pierrotlenageur              15.62
19  ZB_FTW!!!                    15.90
20  bluedasher                   16.62
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  RCTACameron                  17.87
22  cincyaviation                18.28
23  James Ludlow                 19.14
24  Keroma12                     19.80
25  fatboyxpc                    20.06
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  AvGalen                      20.28
27  larf                         20.45
28  okayama                      21.37
29  Lumej                        21.58
30  cubefan4848                  24.15
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  hatep                        24.50
32  PeterV                       24.65
33  tres.60                      25.37
34  coinman                      25.69
35  jave                         26.63
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  celli                        32.76
37  MichaelErskine               33.24
38  BC1997                       34.52
39  Alcuber                      40.12
40  MatsBergsten                 41.28
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  ManSkirtBrew               1:02.83
42  Mike Hughey                1:29.04
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4: (24)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                      40.48
 2  Hyprul 9-ty2                 41.72
 3  SimonWestlund                47.26
 4  Yes, We Can!                 48.75
 5  pierrotlenageur              55.28
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  kinch2002                  1:00.37
 7  Neo63                      1:07.23
 8  Evan Liu                   1:08.20
 9  @uguste                    1:11.77
10  That70sShowDude            1:13.40
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Elliot                     1:13.46
12  rickcube                   1:14.83
13  AvGalen                    1:15.35
14  James Ludlow               1:16.04
15  ZB_FTW!!!                  1:18.10
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Zane_C                     1:24.49
17  larf                       1:27.95
18  Keroma12                   1:33.49
19  Lumej                      1:44.16
20  jave                       1:46.84
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  okayama                    1:53.21
22  MichaelErskine             2:12.64
23  MatsBergsten               2:38.41
24  Alcuber                    6:48.25
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5: (19)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                    1:14.34
 2  SimonWestlund              1:27.69
 3  Yes, We Can!               1:32.96
 4  Hyprul 9-ty2               1:35.76
 5  Shortey                    1:46.78
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  kinch2002                  2:00.77
 7  pierrotlenageur            2:01.49
 8  AvGalen                    2:13.26
 9  James Ludlow               2:20.92
10  Keroma12                   2:27.73
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  That70sShowDude            2:38.14
12  @uguste                    2:39.59
13  ZB_FTW!!!                  2:43.56
14  Evan Liu                   2:47.01
15  larf                       2:47.25
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Lumej                      3:29.62
17  jave                       3:33.30
18  Zane_C                     3:35.04
19  MichaelErskine             3:57.97
[/COLOR]
```
6x6x6: (8)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund              2:45.64
 2  Shortey                    3:54.51
 3  Keroma12                   3:59.21
 4  pierrotlenageur            4:12.37
 5  James Ludlow               4:16.86
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  AvGalen                    4:27.32
 7  kinch2002                  4:40.61
 8  MichaelErskine             7:39.77
[/COLOR]
```
7x7x7: (9)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund              4:42.55
 2  Yes, We Can!               5:05.89
 3  Hyprul 9-ty2               6:26.15
 4  Keroma12                   6:37.08
 5  AvGalen                    6:44.44
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  James Ludlow               6:59.75
 7  kinch2002                  7:20.67
 8  pierrotlenageur            8:01.90
 9  Lumej                     11:51.18
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 one handed: (27)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Shortey                      16.11
 2  fazrulz                      16.19
 3  a small kitten               16.75
 4  Hyprul 9-ty2                 18.28
 5  Yes, We Can!                 19.08
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  SimonWestlund                19.97
 7  Elliot                       20.05
 8  Zane_C                       26.23
 9  kinch2002                    27.62
10  ZB_FTW!!!                    29.16
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Diniz                        29.37
12  Neo63                        29.44
13  @uguste                      29.72
14  That70sShowDude              31.10
15  rickcube                     31.85
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Evan Liu                     34.05
17  AvGalen                      39.75
18  pierrotlenageur              42.52
19  hatep                        48.64
20  cubefan4848                  50.78
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  James Ludlow                 50.90
22  jave                         53.73
23  Lumej                        54.24
24  bluedasher                   59.52
25  Keroma12                   1:03.66
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  MichaelErskine             1:08.56
27  Alcuber                    2:01.56
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 with feet: (4)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  kinch2002                  1:17.99
 2  SimonWestlund              1:39.15
 3  Lumej                      2:25.43
 4  Shortey                    2:58.91
[/COLOR]
```
2x2x2 Blindfolded: (21)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  fazrulz                       5.92
 2  SimonWestlund                 7.97
 3  Evan Liu                      9.78
 4  Shortey                      11.61
 5  kinch2002                    12.37
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Hyprul 9-ty2                 13.11
 7  Yes, We Can!                 15.30
 8  aronpm                       16.10
 9  Mike Hughey                  21.32
10  Neo63                        23.41
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  MatsBergsten                 26.14
12  Zane_C                       26.24
13  ZB_FTW!!!                    28.49
14  pierrotlenageur              36.04
15  bluedasher                   37.91
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Keroma12                     38.12
17  @uguste                      46.16
18  okayama                      47.41
19  AvGalen                      49.86
20  Elliot                     1:01.56
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Lumej                      1:03.72
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 Blindfolded: (17)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Ville Seppänen               33.55
 2  aronpm                       41.63
 3  fazrulz                    1:00.54
 4  kinch2002                  1:12.41
 5  SimonWestlund              1:12.63
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Yes, We Can!               1:17.72
 7  Mike Hughey                1:25.97
 8  Zane_C                     1:30.37
 9  Hyprul 9-ty2               1:36.91
10  MatsBergsten               1:38.99
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  cmhardw                    1:48.18
12  That70sShowDude            2:18.42
13  pierrotlenageur            2:43.06
14  okayama                    2:57.77
15  Lumej                      3:17.12
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  AvGalen                    4:07.35
17  Keroma12                   4:36.01
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4 Blindfolded: (8)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Ville Seppänen             3:21.28
 2  kinch2002                  4:56.54
 3  cmhardw                    5:53.87
 4  Mike Hughey                6:28.34
 5  fazrulz                    7:21.00
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  MatsBergsten               7:35.70
 7  SimonWestlund              8:09.83
 8  okayama                   15:20.05
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5 Blindfolded: (6)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  kinch2002                 12:35.85
 2  Mike Hughey               14:02.96
 3  cmhardw                   15:18.51
 4  MatsBergsten              17:08.30
 5  Zane_C                    22:30.45
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  okayama                   38:56.79
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Multi blind: (10)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  kinch2002                 10.2
 2  MatsBergsten              7.2
 3  Zane_C                    5.4
 4  aronpm                    4.0
 5  SimonWestlund             3.6
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  okayama                   3.2
 7  Yes, We Can!              2.0
 8  Mike Hughey               1.8
 9  Keroma12                  1.4
10  Lumej                     0.6
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Match the scramble: (6)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  kinch2002                    42.51
 2  SimonWestlund                57.74
 3  AvGalen                    1:10.50
 4  Lumej                      1:26.62
 5  pierrotlenageur            1:31.18
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  James Ludlow               1:41.39
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4 Relay: (17)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund              1:01.08
 2  Hyprul 9-ty2               1:06.58
 3  pierrotlenageur            1:23.70
 4  kinch2002                  1:24.35
 5  Evan Liu                   1:27.73
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  That70sShowDude            1:30.27
 7  Elliot                     1:38.45
 8  @uguste                    1:42.68
 9  AvGalen                    1:49.22
10  Zane_C                     1:51.62
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  James Ludlow               1:52.30
12  Keroma12                   2:08.21
13  jave                       2:27.08
14  Lumej                      2:29.89
15  MichaelErskine             3:01.08
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  MatsBergsten               4:50.93
17  Alcuber                    7:31.38
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4-5 Relay: (16)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund              2:33.47
 2  Hyprul 9-ty2               2:54.53
 3  pierrotlenageur            3:24.99
 4  kinch2002                  3:25.68
 5  fazrulz                    3:38.01
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  AvGalen                    4:00.42
 7  James Ludlow               4:12.91
 8  @uguste                    4:19.23
 9  That70sShowDude            4:19.78
10  Evan Liu                   4:37.28
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Zane_C                     4:50.87
12  Keroma12                   4:52.91
13  Lumej                      5:44.02
14  jave                       6:02.28
15  MichaelErskine             7:13.83
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  MatsBergsten              17:46.33
[/COLOR]
```
Magic: (12)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Evan Liu                      1.29
 2  SimonWestlund                 1.32
 3  kinch2002                     1.47
 4  Alcuber                       1.47
 5  James Ludlow                  1.54
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Yes, We Can!                  1.55
 7  That70sShowDude               1.64
 8  AvGalen                       1.97
 9  pierrotlenageur               2.06
10  Lumej                         2.08
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  MichaelErskine                2.22
12  Mike Hughey                   9.93
[/COLOR]
```
Master Magic: (9)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  James Ludlow                  2.55
 2  Evan Liu                      2.84
 3  Yes, We Can!                  3.33
 4  SimonWestlund                 3.47
 5  kinch2002                     3.71
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Mike Hughey                   3.98
 7  @uguste                       5.08
 8  AvGalen                       5.17
 9  MichaelErskine                6.89
[/COLOR]
```
Clock: (11)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  kinch2002                     7.24
 2  larf                          7.49
 3  SimonWestlund                 9.56
 4  fazrulz                      13.01
 5  Evan Liu                     13.82
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  James Ludlow                 15.08
 7  Hyprul 9-ty2                 16.08
 8  AvGalen                      17.15
 9  Zane_C                       18.47
10  MichaelErskine               20.37
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Mike Hughey                1:59.29
[/COLOR]
```
Pyraminx: (21)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund                 4.70
 2  cubefan4848                   5.16
 3  fazrulz                       5.50
 4  rickcube                      5.53
 5  Shortey                       5.62
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  ZB_FTW!!!                     6.04
 7  kinch2002                     6.28
 8  Neo63                         6.58
 9  Yes, We Can!                  8.50
10  Alcuber                       9.01
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Keroma12                      9.68
12  That70sShowDude               9.83
13  Evan Liu                      9.85
14  Zane_C                       11.54
15  Diniz                        11.80
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  @uguste                      12.62
17  AvGalen                      13.11
18  pierrotlenageur              13.63
19  MichaelErskine               14.14
20  James Ludlow                 17.98
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Mike Hughey                1:08.03
[/COLOR]
```
Megaminx: (11)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund                56.42
 2  fazrulz                    1:14.14
 3  kinch2002                  1:41.17
 4  Shortey                    1:59.67
 5  James Ludlow               2:27.10
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  AvGalen                    2:48.37
 7  Keroma12                   3:09.13
 8  That70sShowDude            3:18.69
 9  Lumej                      3:49.70
10  MichaelErskine             4:43.47
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Alcuber                    5:08.79
[/COLOR]
```
Square-1: (17)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Neo63                        16.36
 2  ArcticxWolf                  19.28
 3  SimonWestlund                19.82
 4  Shortey                      26.26
 5  kinch2002                    28.54
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  @uguste                      34.36
 7  Hyprul 9-ty2                 36.02
 8  Yes, We Can!                 38.26
 9  rickcube                     38.64
10  That70sShowDude              40.79
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  AvGalen                      58.27
12  Evan Liu                     58.29
13  James Ludlow               1:02.83
14  MichaelErskine             1:36.13
15  Lumej                      1:40.32
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Keroma12                   2:19.57
17  Mike Hughey                4:59.02
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 fewest moves: (12)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  okayama                   26.0
 2  guusrs                    26.2
 3  irontwig                  28.2
 4  Attila                    28.6
 5  kinch2002                 28.6
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Stini                     28.8
 7  SimonWestlund             32.0
 8  Yes, We Can!              33.4
 9  ZB_FTW!!!                 35.0
10  Kenneth                   41.8
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Keroma12                  44.0
12  James Ludlow              53.8
[/COLOR]
```


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 15, 2011)

And then finally the total summary far all 52 competitions of 2010.
If 2009 was Mike Hugheys year, 2010 with no doubt was Simon Westlunds, congratulations.


*Grand total*

21245 SimonWestlund
15070 kinch2002
11996 Hyprul 9-ty2
10811 Yes, We Can!
9768 pierrotlenageur
9511 fazrulz
8855 Evan Liu
6569 Zane_C
6221 Mike Hughey
5921 jamesdeanludlow
5817 Neo63
5664 MTGjumper
5065 The Rubik Mai
4935 MatsBergsten
4506 04mucklowd
4398 Mvcuber12
4373 cubedude7
4214 Lumej
4068 JunwenYao
3984 ZB_FTW!!!
3958 Kian
3866 sutty17
3761 trying-to-speedcube...
3743 aronpm
3576 ManasijV
3560 @uguste
3399 sz35
3381 onionhoney
3345 okayama
3308 Elliot
3101 AvGalen
3067 Baian Liu
2978 Cride5
2957 flee135
2917 Keroma12
2872 mande
2853 MichaelErskine
2650 rickcube
2559 larf
2554 Edam
2305 Hong_Zhang
2237 jave
2144 janelle
2120 Edward_Lin
2054 nlCuber22
2006 Hays
1863 Shortey
1828 randomtoad
1799 Novriil
1780 cincyaviation
1751 cuber952
1571 PeterV
1563 zaub3rfr4g
1499 James Ludlow
1471 AdvanceFIN
1470 cmhardw
1453 'rio
1403 That70sShowDude
1339 oskarasbrink
1275 x-colo-x
1273 Anthony
1269 robindeun
1262 Jin
1250 Isbit
1244 joey
1236 Sir E Brum
1200 asiahyoo1997
1188 gass
1108 Morten
1107 KboyForeverB
1089 a small kitten
1076 guusrs
1068 qqwref
1053 Edmund
989 Ville Seppänen
952 Yichen
936 Micael
921 DavidWoner
887 ben1996123
870 tres.60
866 mazei
832 Stini
828 undick
819 Inf3rn0
805 RCTACameron
798 eastamazonantidote
788 Ryanrex116
773 Kirjava
763 Tim Reynolds
761 dimwmuni
759 Escher
747 Diniz
746 lilkdub503
730 marthaurion
689 Gunnar
680 Alcuber
663 ArcticxWolf
646 cubefan4848
570 Jaysammey777
564 hatep
557 blizzardmb
551 kzhou
549 Carson
548 PM 1729
548 schimpler
535 AnsonL
533 gavnasty
527 Yi Ren
526 Musli4brekkies
512 uberCuber
485 SebCube
484 pjk
470 Puzzle
446 dunpeal2064
440 (X) 
436 bluedasher
434 Kurama
433 Edward
432 Wasil
430 ianini
429 Mcuber5
428 wsc78
425 Weston
408 Bogyo
405 Odder
393 lachose
391 MrMoney
378 tkubo
373 Kenneth
372 coinman
368 ExoCorsair
365 alexcube100
334 deathbypapercutz
333 JTW2007
329 Erik
328 CubesOfTheWorld
325 Aksel B
322 TEGTaylor
321 fatboyxpc
317 xXzaKerXx
317 Eduardo Lins
310 Holger
305 Cyrus C.
301 bamboocha
300 TheCubeMaster5000
298 MistArts
297 JackJ
294 wrbcube4
292 cuberkid10
291 yeee707
280 irontwig
275 Alifianto.Adi
274 jackdexter75
272 JustinJ
271 Cubenovice
269 Rubiks560
268 r_517
262 salshort
261 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
260 LarsN
260 Am1n-
253 Pasquale Lombardozzi
249 HaraldS
241 emolover
239 celli
238 edw0010
231 Stachuk1992
224 Flicky
218 elimescube
216 bluecloe45
215 Kyle Barry
214 alexbruso
211 tim
211 [email protected]
210 richardzhang
196 Sébastien_Auroux
192 otsyke
186 Pro94
184 vcuber13
179 Imperatrix
178 BC1997
178 iSpinz
175 Tentacius
174 Fox
171 fanwuq
168 Chrish
166 MylesPerHour
164 ThatGuy
162 Slash
161 lorki3
160 dada222
159 CUB3R01
158 rachmaninovian
157 hawkmp4
157 cookingfat
155 nccube
152 fiqnocchio
151 Henrik
148 Fire Cuber
145 EmersonHerrmann
142 Lourgaze
139 Attila
137 blakedacuber
136 plechoss
130 Mats Valk
129 AJ Blair
120 whauk
116 slocuber
115 C to R - Cendy
115 Michal Machala
114 Kidstardust
112 iRiLLL
111 peedu
108 Feryll
107 lele1415
107 liljthedude
105 joelwong
102 ni09ners
101 Chuck
100 MichaelP.
98 boss9482
94 masteranders1
93 o_one
93 mixia123
92 manyhobbyfreak
91 Engberg91
91 supercuber86
89 CuberosDeRubik
86 Ditto64
86 Brunito
85 SimonJönsson
83 mr. giggums
83 bint2d
82 BOoba
82 Lord Voldemort
81 barrymikhael
81 DAE_JA_VOO
79 Bomber
79 da25centz
78 vlarsen
77 NiklasS
77 cuBerBruce
77 anythingtwisty
76 skatemaster78
76 Alex DiTuro
72 hkne95
71 Agassi_Yiu_HK
70 Eldra
70 vvtopkar
69 CatchO
69 ZoÃ© de Moffarts
67 Fona
65 RyanO
63 Cawact
62 Robert-Y
61 Sa967St
60 dubefest
60 tjtj_pr0
59 stufkan
57 Googlrr
56 54stickers
55 Pau Vela
54 scotzbhoy
54 micael
54 scottishcuber
54 Death_Note
53 Pusha
53 Thomas09
52 chikato_tan
52 Kev43
51 ManSkirtBrew
48 kurtaz
47 KryuzbanDmitry
47 Grohuen
47 superti
47 Javier Tirado
47 HsilgnE RelyT
47 thom
47 nickvu2
47 Jake Gouldon
46 Forte
46 rahulkadukar
46 oprah62
46 kprox1994
45 Norbi
45 desertbear
44 Cielo
43 andrewki
43 ero'2x
42 gymnerd
39 AustinReed
39 theanonymouscuber
37 CharlesOBlack
34 freshcuber
34 HelpCube
32 userman
32 Niki_Petrov
31 martin8768
31 blah
30 Blablabla
30 tsaoenator
29 Khartaras
29 ElderKingpin
27 mooncuber
27 Sirian.Venompth
27 kjcellist
26 Bowlget
26 ender9994
26 roller
25 Eleredo
25 megaminxwin
24 Puzzlaholic
23 Ms. McFly
22 Oljibe
22 Roterrion
22 jsh33
22 InfernoTowel
22 CuberN00b
22 andyt1992
22 Charybdis
21 tenysonreis
21 Yan
21 MrSupercubefreak
20 pkfeng13
20 InternetTom
20 Pk Feng
20 TioMario
19 Timoke6
19 Sherwood
19 Tomarse
19 Jude
17 kskinnerx9
17 Goater
17 Birgit
16 ninjabob7
16 Asianxpownage
15 Nora Christ
14 MrTimCube
13 Luigimamo
13 arsenalthecuber
12 Specs112
12 Vlad
12 bucsan
11 ThePCKid
11 timoke6
11 Erzz
11 olekosun
11 cube_addict0r
11 Tyjet66
11 crazymanjimbo46
10 tanapak1
9 24653483361
8 RubiksDude
7 tertius
7 pvtparts
7 RopedBBQ
6 Henri95
5 penguin009
5 3x3 eyes
5 wrathofmobius
5 SaberSlash49
4 link2link25
4 Huub Smit

*2x2x2*

2155 SimonWestlund
1694 fazrulz
1642 Yes, We Can!
1618 Hyprul 9-ty2
1411 onionhoney
1373 kinch2002
1295 Evan Liu
1284 Baian Liu
1206 Neo63
1036 MTGjumper
992 Edward_Lin
988 04mucklowd
831 PeterV
798 Zane_C
796 Cride5
795 pierrotlenageur
788 cincyaviation
780 The Rubik Mai
686 nlCuber22
681 JunwenYao
662 Elliot
609 Kian
602 ZB_FTW!!!
587 Anthony
529 cubedude7
524 joey
517 Mvcuber12
512 AdvanceFIN
506 sz35
501 janelle
493 flee135
461 rickcube
434 Novriil
427 @uguste
426 mande
419 Edmund
416 jamesdeanludlow
415 sutty17
413 cuber952
404 ben1996123
402 Sir E Brum
401 trying-to-speedcube...
390 randomtoad
384 DavidWoner
348 oskarasbrink
345 Lumej
332 Escher
320 Keroma12
299 Hong_Zhang
281 ManasijV
279 okayama
278 Yichen
277 Hays
275 Musli4brekkies
266 'rio
261 jave
259 tres.60
254 Shortey
253 AvGalen
239 Kirjava
237 MichaelErskine
232 RCTACameron
220 Jin
214 asiahyoo1997
210 KboyForeverB
209 Morten
198 Inf3rn0
195 ianini
193 robindeun
188 That70sShowDude
186 Aksel B
184 MatsBergsten
183 wsc78
170 Mike Hughey
170 Edam
168 blizzardmb
161 JackJ
158 marthaurion
155 gass
154 Eduardo Lins
150 Kurama
147 ArcticxWolf
144 aronpm
128 MistArts
127 schimpler
122 coinman
122 Isbit
121 zaub3rfr4g
119 (X) 
119 Ryanrex116
119 mazei
118 Yi Ren
116 wrbcube4
115 dunpeal2064
114 fatboyxpc
111 Alcuber
111 Jaysammey777
110 kzhou
109 Tim Reynolds
105 qqwref
104 Puzzle
104 bamboocha
104 lilkdub503
98 HaraldS
98 Weston
97 cuberkid10
95 SebCube
95 CubesOfTheWorld
91 hatep
91 Diniz
91 Edward
90 Erik
88 Wasil
86 plechoss
82 TEGTaylor
81 Carson
81 JustinJ
80 bluedasher
80 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
79 AnsonL
78 xXzaKerXx
78 MrMoney
75 James Ludlow
71 bluecloe45
71 otsyke
71 r_517
70 Mcuber5
70 Pro94
70 lachose
70 Kyle Barry
68 dimwmuni
68 Stachuk1992
67 Kenneth
66 cubefan4848
64 richardzhang
62 elimescube
62 larf
60 uberCuber
59 celli
59 ExoCorsair
57 x-colo-x
54 Chrish
53 skatemaster78
53 alexcube100
53 Gunnar
52 vcuber13
52 Bogyo
49 yeee707
49 eastamazonantidote
48 Mats Valk
48 BC1997
47 edw0010
46 oprah62
46 dada222
46 rachmaninovian
44 Cyrus C.
43 lorki3
43 gavnasty
42 a small kitten
42 Cubenovice
42 Pasquale Lombardozzi
41 JTW2007
40 emolover
40 undick
39 Rubiks560
38 TheCubeMaster5000
38 iSpinz
37 Slash
37 Alifianto.Adi
36 Feryll
36 Odder
34 Sébastien_Auroux
34 vvtopkar
33 joelwong
33 cookingfat
32 Javier Tirado
32 hawkmp4
29 Imperatrix
29 Am1n-
28 masteranders1
28 CuberosDeRubik
28 AJ Blair
28 nccube
28 Brunito
28 ni09ners
27 CatchO
27 Engberg91
27 Pau Vela
27 Michal Machala
27 NiklasS
27 o_one
27 Death_Note
26 slocuber
26 Fire Cuber
26 Bowlget
26 Lourgaze
25 Fona
24 Grohuen
24 Lord Voldemort
23 lele1415
23 alexbruso
22 ender9994
21 KryuzbanDmitry
21 Tentacius
21 stufkan
21 [email protected]
21 Kev43
21 Micael
21 Flicky
20 userman
20 boss9482
20 barrymikhael
20 SimonJönsson
20 anythingtwisty
19 hkne95
19 Ditto64
19 da25centz
19 blakedacuber
18 superti
18 salshort
17 Stini
17 mixia123
16 Blablabla
16 mooncuber
16 ThatGuy
16 Googlrr
15 MichaelP.
14 dubefest
14 MylesPerHour
12 Norbi
12 vlarsen
11 iRiLLL
11 CuberN00b
11 Cielo
11 HsilgnE RelyT
11 martin8768
11 peedu
11 nickvu2
10 Eldra
10 tkubo
10 mr. giggums
10 RyanO
9 manyhobbyfreak
8 rahulkadukar
8 C to R - Cendy
8 Charybdis
8 desertbear
7 pvtparts
7 gymnerd
7 RopedBBQ
7 54stickers
6 Eleredo
6 ZoÃ© de Moffarts
5 cube_addict0r
5 Kidstardust
4 kskinnerx9
4 Asianxpownage
3 andyt1992
3 Ms. McFly

*3x3x3 *

2584 SimonWestlund
2291 Yes, We Can!
2211 Hyprul 9-ty2
2092 fazrulz
1781 kinch2002
1725 pierrotlenageur
1606 Evan Liu
1605 onionhoney
1542 MTGjumper
1351 Zane_C
1334 ManasijV
1246 Neo63
1220 Edam
1113 Elliot
1082 nlCuber22
1024 The Rubik Mai
997 04mucklowd
950 Cride5
915 mande
910 Lumej
864 jamesdeanludlow
757 sutty17
746 JunwenYao
716 aronpm
689 Kian
675 larf
669 cubedude7
667 @uguste
663 ZB_FTW!!!
661 AdvanceFIN
659 Mvcuber12
651 PeterV
639 Baian Liu
610 sz35
603 flee135
571 rickcube
563 janelle
531 a small kitten
505 trying-to-speedcube...
503 Jin
489 Edward_Lin
487 joey
480 randomtoad
473 Sir E Brum
469 cincyaviation
466 okayama
458 Novriil
453 zaub3rfr4g
425 'rio
422 Edmund
421 Hays
420 jave
410 cuber952
375 Anthony
374 Keroma12
371 pjk
343 oskarasbrink
334 asiahyoo1997
333 Shortey
333 undick
315 ArcticxWolf
314 AvGalen
306 cmhardw
299 robindeun
288 Kirjava
283 MatsBergsten
277 MichaelErskine
263 Escher
256 lilkdub503
255 gass
255 Hong_Zhang
253 Edward
245 eastamazonantidote
243 marthaurion
238 dimwmuni
238 Gunnar
234 gavnasty
234 Mike Hughey
221 Yichen
216 Morten
211 James Ludlow
210 Ville Seppänen
207 That70sShowDude
203 Tim Reynolds
200 RCTACameron
194 bluedasher
190 tres.60
189 KboyForeverB
186 schimpler
185 AnsonL
184 mazei
176 coinman
173 Musli4brekkies
171 ianini
169 TheCubeMaster5000
169 Inf3rn0
168 wsc78
165 ben1996123
162 fatboyxpc
162 Diniz
158 x-colo-x
154 hatep
154 SebCube
152 fiqnocchio
151 ExoCorsair
151 Jaysammey777
150 deathbypapercutz
148 qqwref
147 TEGTaylor
139 cubefan4848
137 Yi Ren
136 Carson
134 (X) 
133 Isbit
133 kzhou
132 Puzzle
131 Kurama
130 Holger
126 alexcube100
124 bamboocha
118 [email protected]
117 MrMoney
116 otsyke
116 CUB3R01
112 DavidWoner
111 PM 1729
110 cuberkid10
109 Weston
109 richardzhang
109 Erik
107 jackdexter75
104 Wasil
102 xXzaKerXx
100 Bogyo
98 JackJ
98 Ryanrex116
96 dunpeal2064
95 BC1997
91 HaraldS
90 wrbcube4
90 blizzardmb
89 Eduardo Lins
88 vcuber13
88 CubesOfTheWorld
87 celli
87 LarsN
86 Fire Cuber
86 uberCuber
85 yeee707
84 Odder
84 Kyle Barry
83 Tentacius
82 Fox
82 Flicky
81 peedu
81 DAE_JA_VOO
81 Aksel B
81 Micael
80 Chrish
79 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
78 Cyrus C.
76 supercuber86
76 JTW2007
76 lachose
76 EmersonHerrmann
75 Alcuber
75 salshort
74 dada222
73 elimescube
73 Imperatrix
73 Alifianto.Adi
72 Cubenovice
71 bluecloe45
70 r_517
70 iSpinz
68 MichaelP.
64 liljthedude
64 MistArts
63 Bomber
61 Sa967St
60 Mcuber5
60 Rubiks560
59 guusrs
57 Alex DiTuro
54 Sébastien_Auroux
53 lorki3
53 Pusha
53 hkne95
53 Thomas09
52 edw0010
51 ManSkirtBrew
51 joelwong
50 ThatGuy
49 Mats Valk
49 whauk
48 emolover
48 kurtaz
48 JustinJ
47 ni09ners
47 thom
47 Jake Gouldon
46 blakedacuber
46 Lourgaze
45 hawkmp4
45 Stachuk1992
43 Slash
43 Pasquale Lombardozzi
42 kprox1994
41 da25centz
41 Michal Machala
41 Feryll
40 lele1415
40 boss9482
39 Agassi_Yiu_HK
39 cookingfat
38 chikato_tan
38 nccube
37 CuberosDeRubik
37 tjtj_pr0
37 Pro94
37 o_one
36 masteranders1
36 vvtopkar
36 HsilgnE RelyT
35 BOoba
35 fanwuq
34 tim
34 Am1n-
32 alexbruso
32 Niki_Petrov
32 anythingtwisty
31 slocuber
31 Lord Voldemort
30 NiklasS
30 Stini
29 CatchO
29 Fona
29 54stickers
29 ElderKingpin
29 ero'2x
28 scotzbhoy
28 theanonymouscuber
28 Pau Vela
27 Death_Note
27 kjcellist
26 AJ Blair
26 SimonJönsson
25 Engberg91
25 stufkan
25 megaminxwin
25 barrymikhael
24 tkubo
24 Puzzlaholic
23 gymnerd
23 skatemaster78
23 Kenneth
23 mixia123
22 rahulkadukar
22 jsh33
21 iRiLLL
21 MylesPerHour
21 Yan
21 MrSupercubefreak
20 InternetTom
20 martin8768
20 TioMario
20 vlarsen
19 Eleredo
19 Sherwood
18 Norbi
18 andrewki
18 C to R - Cendy
18 scottishcuber
18 Khartaras
17 Birgit
17 Googlrr
17 Chuck
15 Javier Tirado
15 Ditto64
15 Eldra
15 andyt1992
15 Ms. McFly
14 freshcuber
14 Blablabla
14 Cielo
14 Cawact
14 Charybdis
14 nickvu2
13 kskinnerx9
13 InfernoTowel
13 Luigimamo
13 arsenalthecuber
13 Kidstardust
12 Oljibe
12 Specs112
12 Vlad
12 Timoke6
12 HelpCube
11 ThePCKid
11 AustinReed
11 mooncuber
11 dubefest
11 Erzz
11 ninjabob7
11 olekosun
11 desertbear
11 roller
10 ZoÃ© de Moffarts
9 24653483361
9 MrTimCube
9 mr. giggums
8 userman
8 RubiksDude
7 tertius
7 Forte
6 Henri95
6 Asianxpownage
6 cube_addict0r
5 timoke6
5 3x3 eyes
5 wrathofmobius
5 manyhobbyfreak
5 SaberSlash49
4 CuberN00b
4 link2link25
4 ender9994

*4x4x4*

1632 SimonWestlund
1407 pierrotlenageur
1391 Hyprul 9-ty2
1224 Yes, We Can!
1120 kinch2002
1057 Evan Liu
982 fazrulz
826 jamesdeanludlow
722 MTGjumper
601 JunwenYao
596 The Rubik Mai
542 sutty17
542 Neo63
505 larf
501 Edam
466 Zane_C
460 sz35
453 cubedude7
415 Mvcuber12
404 jave
393 @uguste
391 Lumej
387 Kian
384 04mucklowd
366 flee135
355 Elliot
351 trying-to-speedcube...
328 MichaelErskine
327 ZB_FTW!!!
303 MatsBergsten
289 AvGalen
265 rickcube
265 cuber952
255 Hays
232 zaub3rfr4g
216 oskarasbrink
216 ManasijV
200 aronpm
199 Hong_Zhang
197 okayama
187 'rio
182 asiahyoo1997
173 robindeun
167 Edward_Lin
161 AdvanceFIN
160 Keroma12
157 Baian Liu
152 James Ludlow
151 Mike Hughey
150 randomtoad
144 janelle
133 joey
130 lilkdub503
124 Yichen
122 That70sShowDude
119 cincyaviation
117 Shortey
115 Jin
112 tres.60
112 schimpler
112 rachmaninovian
109 qqwref
109 mazei
106 Ville Seppänen
102 gass
100 Wasil
98 Morten
95 KboyForeverB
94 Kirjava
93 Novriil
89 onionhoney
88 Sir E Brum
87 marthaurion
85 Carson
80 SebCube
79 uberCuber
78 dimwmuni
78 dunpeal2064
76 x-colo-x
75 blizzardmb
72 RCTACameron
72 Tim Reynolds
66 eastamazonantidote
65 pjk
63 ExoCorsair
63 Holger
62 Weston
62 Diniz
61 Ryanrex116
59 Bogyo
57 Jaysammey777
57 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
56 deathbypapercutz
52 JTW2007
52 lachose
51 Kurama
49 Flicky
48 Alifianto.Adi
47 kzhou
46 Aksel B
45 AnsonL
45 elimescube
45 Micael
44 Cyrus C.
43 emolover
43 yeee707
43 TheCubeMaster5000
42 cmhardw
41 Mcuber5
41 coinman
39 Alcuber
39 Cride5
38 hatep
37 whauk
37 r_517
37 DavidWoner
36 Puzzle
36 MistArts
33 HaraldS
33 Mats Valk
33 Robert-Y
32 Kenneth
32 Agassi_Yiu_HK
31 Imperatrix
31 Am1n-
30 edw0010
30 [email protected]
29 Michal Machala
29 mande
28 MrMoney
28 Cubenovice
28 Stachuk1992
27 CUB3R01
26 celli
26 Slash
26 Isbit
25 slocuber
25 bluecloe45
25 Rubiks560
24 Pasquale Lombardozzi
23 MylesPerHour
23 BOoba
23 wsc78
21 cuberkid10
21 tenysonreis
21 lele1415
21 bamboocha
21 JustinJ
21 CubesOfTheWorld
21 Lourgaze
21 ianini
20 Pro94
20 54stickers
20 Stini
19 masteranders1
19 Tomarse
19 salshort
18 Tentacius
18 scottishcuber
18 vlarsen
17 alexbruso
17 richardzhang
16 rahulkadukar
16 AJ Blair
16 nccube
16 fanwuq
16 liljthedude
15 Fire Cuber
15 Chrish
15 (X) 
15 Inf3rn0
15 nlCuber22
15 ben1996123
14 cubefan4848
14 bluedasher
14 JackJ
14 Alex DiTuro
14 nickvu2
14 cookingfat
14 Musli4brekkies
13 Ditto64
13 tkubo
13 stufkan
12 Engberg91
12 ThatGuy
12 mixia123
12 anythingtwisty
11 xXzaKerXx
11 Cawact
10 MichaelP.
10 Kidstardust
10 TEGTaylor
9 Bomber
9 wrbcube4
8 freshcuber
8 dubefest
8 ZoÃ© de Moffarts
8 undick
8 blakedacuber
8 iSpinz
7 iRiLLL
7 Eldra
7 mr. giggums
7 Googlrr
6 AustinReed
5 fatboyxpc
5 otsyke
5 hawkmp4

*5x5x5*

1213 SimonWestlund
897 pierrotlenageur
791 kinch2002
729 Hyprul 9-ty2
656 Yes, We Can!
585 Evan Liu
549 fazrulz
488 jamesdeanludlow
442 04mucklowd
419 The Rubik Mai
329 sutty17
303 MichaelErskine
300 Kian
296 sz35
293 Mvcuber12
280 cubedude7
273 AvGalen
273 MatsBergsten
260 Keroma12
248 Lumej
228 larf
227 ZB_FTW!!!
225 flee135
222 JunwenYao
221 Neo63
220 trying-to-speedcube...
218 @uguste
192 Hays
175 Hong_Zhang
174 Edam
173 jave
170 MTGjumper
149 Novriil
148 aronpm
147 cuber952
145 Mike Hughey
132 rickcube
128 James Ludlow
107 KboyForeverB
98 gass
95 AdvanceFIN
87 Shortey
86 qqwref
83 mazei
82 That70sShowDude
80 oskarasbrink
71 robindeun
69 Tim Reynolds
68 asiahyoo1997
66 tres.60
63 Ville Seppänen
61 Diniz
60 Zane_C
56 RCTACameron
55 dimwmuni
54 Morten
51 schimpler
50 Bogyo
50 Ryanrex116
49 AnsonL
49 Carson
49 cmhardw
48 eastamazonantidote
45 Flicky
45 Edward_Lin
43 JTW2007
42 kzhou
40 uberCuber
38 Kurama
38 CubesOfTheWorld
37 ExoCorsair
34 lachose
33 janelle
32 alexcube100
31 yeee707
29 Eduardo Lins
29 Am1n-
28 celli
27 cincyaviation
27 Baian Liu
26 hatep
24 emolover
24 elimescube
22 tim
22 Mcuber5
21 Slash
21 Sir E Brum
20 Escher
19 MylesPerHour
19 (X) 
19 salshort
19 Rubiks560
19 Jude
18 scottishcuber
18 Pro94
18 Michal Machala
18 Jaysammey777
17 cubefan4848
17 blakedacuber
16 edw0010
16 gavnasty
16 [email protected]
15 Puzzle
15 iRiLLL
15 Imperatrix
15 Stachuk1992
15 Cyrus C.
15 ben1996123
14 Stini
14 ero'2x
13 tkubo
13 anythingtwisty
13 TEGTaylor
12 Engberg91
12 nccube
12 SimonJönsson
12 Cawact
11 masteranders1
11 bluedasher
11 C to R - Cendy
11 blizzardmb
11 cookingfat
11 Musli4brekkies
10 mr. giggums
10 vlarsen
10 Kidstardust
9 BOoba
9 Isbit
8 dubefest
8 wrbcube4
8 CUB3R01
8 mixia123
8 nickvu2
7 freshcuber
7 Alcuber
7 ZoÃ© de Moffarts
7 dunpeal2064
7 Googlrr
7 Jin
7 roller
7 lilkdub503
6 alexbruso
6 Weston
6 marthaurion
6 JustinJ
6 Micael
6 mande

*6x6x6*

659 SimonWestlund
432 pierrotlenageur
367 jamesdeanludlow
250 Mike Hughey
214 Keroma12
184 MichaelErskine
183 fazrulz
174 Mvcuber12
169 kinch2002
138 04mucklowd
132 AvGalen
117 Hays
107 sutty17
90 trying-to-speedcube...
88 cubedude7
79 JunwenYao
74 James Ludlow
70 Yes, We Can!
59 rickcube
53 Shortey
51 Edam
49 MatsBergsten
47 cuber952
36 Hong_Zhang
35 qqwref
34 Ryanrex116
30 okayama
28 cmhardw
23 aronpm
18 KboyForeverB
15 asiahyoo1997
14 MylesPerHour
14 elimescube
14 Morten
14 Am1n-
14 Bogyo
14 mazei
13 AdvanceFIN
13 Tim Reynolds
11 Flicky
9 dimwmuni
9 The Rubik Mai
9 cincyaviation
9 oskarasbrink
8 dunpeal2064
8 Neo63
8 Cyrus C.
7 Zane_C
7 ZB_FTW!!!

*7x7x7*

736 SimonWestlund
432 kinch2002
370 jamesdeanludlow
270 pierrotlenageur
242 Mike Hughey
200 Keroma12
194 AvGalen
192 cubedude7
165 Mvcuber12
164 sutty17
147 MichaelErskine
137 Hong_Zhang
128 Kian
115 Yes, We Can!
108 The Rubik Mai
107 trying-to-speedcube...
106 JunwenYao
90 fazrulz
79 James Ludlow
79 Lumej
74 Hyprul 9-ty2
69 Hays
64 gass
52 rickcube
36 cuber952
34 aronpm
34 flee135
32 MatsBergsten
31 Edam
28 Ville Seppänen
26 KboyForeverB
24 cmhardw
22 qqwref
19 Bogyo
17 ExoCorsair
16 MylesPerHour
15 asiahyoo1997
15 oskarasbrink
15 Nora Christ
12 Am1n-
11 Ryanrex116
10 dimwmuni
10 Stini
10 lachose
9 Cyrus C.
8 Neo63
8 Zane_C

*3x3 one handed*

1580 SimonWestlund
1404 Hyprul 9-ty2
1230 Yes, We Can!
1077 kinch2002
1023 fazrulz
959 Zane_C
922 Evan Liu
883 Elliot
841 MTGjumper
745 ManasijV
672 Neo63
647 pierrotlenageur
607 The Rubik Mai
563 mande
516 a small kitten
456 JunwenYao
441 Kian
407 ZB_FTW!!!
404 sz35
374 @uguste
370 Lumej
355 Mvcuber12
333 sutty17
311 janelle
303 randomtoad
292 jave
274 trying-to-speedcube...
266 undick
260 jamesdeanludlow
246 Baian Liu
246 onionhoney
244 aronpm
236 flee135
235 zaub3rfr4g
218 asiahyoo1997
217 Shortey
211 AvGalen
210 Jin
202 rickcube
196 robindeun
182 gavnasty
181 MichaelErskine
171 Novriil
164 nlCuber22
159 lilkdub503
156 Edmund
140 'rio
129 Mike Hughey
129 Anthony
127 Yichen
125 That70sShowDude
125 Yi Ren
123 Keroma12
122 deathbypapercutz
119 mazei
116 Diniz
115 eastamazonantidote
114 cubedude7
114 oskarasbrink
112 04mucklowd
111 hatep
111 Hays
109 Ville Seppänen
108 cincyaviation
108 qqwref
106 Gunnar
105 RCTACameron
101 Morten
101 Hong_Zhang
100 cuber952
99 dimwmuni
99 Isbit
97 Ryanrex116
94 cubefan4848
92 Escher
90 AnsonL
89 James Ludlow
89 Edward
86 ThatGuy
85 Tim Reynolds
81 DavidWoner
79 xXzaKerXx
78 KboyForeverB
77 Inf3rn0
76 marthaurion
74 Sir E Brum
70 Weston
69 EmersonHerrmann
68 gass
68 (X) 
68 Edam
67 Puzzle
66 jackdexter75
65 ArcticxWolf
61 Erik
61 Kyle Barry
60 kzhou
59 SebCube
55 Wasil
54 Odder
52 bluedasher
51 lorki3
48 Fox
47 Jaysammey777
47 salshort
47 Kirjava
46 fanwuq
45 Eduardo Lins
44 Alcuber
43 MrMoney
43 dunpeal2064
42 alexcube100
42 Alifianto.Adi
40 PM 1729
39 blakedacuber
39 lachose
37 Kidstardust
37 Cyrus C.
36 Edward_Lin
35 yeee707
35 Pro94
35 joey
35 Stachuk1992
35 Pasquale Lombardozzi
34 bamboocha
34 whauk
34 Rubiks560
31 okayama
31 JustinJ
31 Lourgaze
30 tsaoenator
29 C to R - Cendy
29 o_one
29 Robert-Y
29 AdvanceFIN
28 pjk
28 TEGTaylor
27 HaraldS
27 Sirian.Venompth
27 Kenneth
27 ni09ners
27 liljthedude
24 Mcuber5
24 Kurama
23 Grohuen
23 Forte
23 lele1415
23 tjtj_pr0
23 r_517
22 hawkmp4
21 Stini
20 coinman
20 mixia123
20 CubesOfTheWorld
19 bluecloe45
19 iSpinz
18 iRiLLL
18 x-colo-x
17 AJ Blair
17 CharlesOBlack
17 Tentacius
17 MistArts
17 ben1996123
16 edw0010
16 slocuber
16 CuberosDeRubik
16 uberCuber
16 barrymikhael
16 schimpler
15 tim
15 nccube
15 blizzardmb
15 cookingfat
14 alexbruso
14 JTW2007
13 MylesPerHour
12 Feryll
11 theanonymouscuber
11 emolover
11 Fire Cuber
11 ExoCorsair
11 tkubo
10 BC1997
10 wrbcube4
10 BOoba
10 tanapak1
8 Ditto64
8 Cride5
7 Norbi
7 HelpCube
7 MichaelP.
7 mr. giggums
7 SimonJönsson
6 gymnerd
6 ZoÃ© de Moffarts
6 JackJ
6 vcuber13
6 vlarsen
5 Oljibe
5 andrewki
5 dada222

*3x3 with feet*

332 SimonWestlund
302 kinch2002
117 Lumej
56 Mike Hughey
54 Kian
36 ZB_FTW!!!
36 flee135
33 Shortey
30 alexcube100
22 Keroma12
20 pierrotlenageur
19 Hong_Zhang
19 Ryanrex116
18 fazrulz
17 trying-to-speedcube...
13 Novriil
10 okayama
8 Yes, We Can!
6 KboyForeverB
6 Edam
5 Puzzle
5 edw0010
5 Mcuber5
5 penguin009
5 robindeun
5 Baian Liu
5 MichaelErskine
5 Zane_C
5 jamesdeanludlow

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*

1102 SimonWestlund
878 Mike Hughey
727 Evan Liu
723 kinch2002
690 MatsBergsten
673 Hyprul 9-ty2
634 Yes, We Can!
626 fazrulz
445 Zane_C
398 aronpm
397 pierrotlenageur
348 MTGjumper
304 ZB_FTW!!!
299 Neo63
286 cubedude7
280 04mucklowd
269 Edward_Lin
266 Mvcuber12
256 okayama
252 Cride5
223 sz35
198 Isbit
182 Lumej
176 Anthony
171 Keroma12
154 Shortey
154 trying-to-speedcube...
152 @uguste
152 Baian Liu
149 Kian
144 ManasijV
130 AvGalen
129 randomtoad
124 Hong_Zhang
115 JunwenYao
113 x-colo-x
101 nlCuber22
94 mande
88 Morten
80 bluedasher
80 DavidWoner
65 The Rubik Mai
65 Novriil
65 joey
63 ben1996123
58 zaub3rfr4g
56 sutty17
56 Edmund
53 Elliot
52 Escher
51 gass
51 Micael
50 Carson
50 plechoss
49 RCTACameron
49 Jaysammey777
49 'rio
48 rickcube
44 kzhou
42 cubefan4848
42 Alcuber
41 KboyForeverB
41 hatep
41 qqwref
39 James Ludlow
39 That70sShowDude
39 blizzardmb
36 Cubenovice
36 cincyaviation
35 mazei
32 AnsonL
32 Kirjava
29 Mcuber5
28 wrbcube4
28 jamesdeanludlow
26 dimwmuni
25 Erik
23 Hays
22 cuber952
22 Inf3rn0
22 Rubiks560
22 Tim Reynolds
20 asiahyoo1997
20 flee135
19 alexcube100
19 dunpeal2064
18 slocuber
18 Lord Voldemort
18 undick
18 Am1n-
17 alexbruso
17 robindeun
17 Kev43
17 janelle
15 cookingfat
14 JustinJ
13 nccube
13 Pasquale Lombardozzi
12 C to R - Cendy
12 Diniz
12 Sir E Brum
11 Eldra
11 joelwong
11 MistArts
10 bamboocha
10 Henrik
9 uberCuber
9 dada222
9 manyhobbyfreak
9 schimpler
9 onionhoney
8 MrMoney
7 mr. giggums
6 Slash
5 edw0010
4 userman
4 bluecloe45
4 BC1997
4 ExoCorsair
4 Jin
4 iSpinz
4 MichaelErskine

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*

1058 SimonWestlund
1007 Mike Hughey
807 MatsBergsten
763 kinch2002
755 Hyprul 9-ty2
652 x-colo-x
637 Yes, We Can!
606 Zane_C
569 ManasijV
551 aronpm
471 pierrotlenageur
418 mande
354 okayama
339 cubedude7
304 Micael
283 fazrulz
254 cmhardw
250 zaub3rfr4g
231 Cride5
211 Lumej
200 trying-to-speedcube...
192 Isbit
181 Hong_Zhang
154 sz35
148 @uguste
148 Kian
142 Keroma12
139 Ville Seppänen
137 AvGalen
136 Mvcuber12
128 Gunnar
124 tkubo
113 JunwenYao
112 flee135
105 ZB_FTW!!!
104 randomtoad
101 jackdexter75
89 PM 1729
79 That70sShowDude
71 bint2d
70 rickcube
67 MrMoney
52 Baian Liu
49 Elliot
48 qqwref
47 Novriil
45 dimwmuni
43 Weston
43 mazei
42 gass
40 04mucklowd
37 Henrik
36 Shortey
36 'rio
32 C to R - Cendy
32 Kirjava
31 hatep
30 undick
29 KboyForeverB
25 Chuck
24 AnsonL
24 tim
24 cincyaviation
22 micael
21 Sir E Brum
21 Am1n-
21 onionhoney
20 barrymikhael
20 manyhobbyfreak
20 pjk
19 alexcube100
19 wrbcube4
19 Feryll
19 peedu
19 DavidWoner
18 Jaysammey777
18 Alifianto.Adi
18 MichaelErskine
18 Hays
17 Jin
16 Mcuber5
16 alexbruso
15 Rubiks560
14 jave
14 cookingfat
13 Cawact
12 CharlesOBlack
12 dada222
12 Carson
12 kzhou
11 cubefan4848
10 Googlrr
9 Lord Voldemort
9 oskarasbrink
9 ben1996123
8 Norbi
6 AustinReed
6 Chrish
6 Cubenovice
6 Kev43
6 Erik
6 Inf3rn0
6 nlCuber22
6 iSpinz
6 schimpler
6 MistArts

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*

681 Mike Hughey
610 kinch2002
560 MatsBergsten
485 SimonWestlund
345 aronpm
330 cmhardw
328 okayama
292 Zane_C
185 Hyprul 9-ty2
181 Yes, We Can!
150 Isbit
104 fazrulz
98 trying-to-speedcube...
96 Ville Seppänen
64 Henrik
64 LarsN
56 Micael
42 Gunnar
39 Lumej
34 x-colo-x
32 ZB_FTW!!!
27 flee135
24 Kian
23 Keroma12
17 tim
14 Slash
13 tkubo
12 bint2d
11 Hong_Zhang
10 mazei
8 CharlesOBlack
8 Baian Liu
8 mande

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*

653 Mike Hughey
560 MatsBergsten
552 kinch2002
362 okayama
323 cmhardw
233 aronpm
195 Zane_C
158 SimonWestlund
109 LarsN
75 trying-to-speedcube...
66 Ville Seppänen
42 Lumej
40 Isbit
20 Micael
20 fazrulz
13 Henrik
13 Yes, We Can!

*3x3 Multi blind*

920 kinch2002
899 MatsBergsten
566 SimonWestlund
565 Mike Hughey
407 Zane_C
343 aronpm
341 Micael
285 okayama
229 Isbit
228 Yes, We Can!
170 tkubo
165 Kian
134 Hyprul 9-ty2
118 ManasijV
116 trying-to-speedcube...
101 Gunnar
97 x-colo-x
95 Hong_Zhang
85 tim
85 Keroma12
63 ZB_FTW!!!
61 fazrulz
59 Chuck
54 That70sShowDude
49 Ville Seppänen
47 Lumej
46 Baian Liu
37 @uguste
35 sz35
34 mande
33 AvGalen
32 micael
31 blah
29 MrMoney
27 Henrik
23 iRiLLL
22 Shortey
22 JunwenYao
18 pierrotlenageur
13 Cawact
12 cubedude7
11 hatep
11 Elliot
11 Mvcuber12
10 wrbcube4
6 Novriil
6 Alifianto.Adi
4 Mcuber5

*3x3 Match the scramble*

478 kinch2002
463 SimonWestlund
206 pierrotlenageur
176 Lumej
173 Hyprul 9-ty2
141 Mvcuber12
120 AvGalen
90 Hong_Zhang
76 MatsBergsten
74 flee135
69 @uguste
69 mande
69 trying-to-speedcube...
67 Kian
58 gavnasty
58 jamesdeanludlow
50 fazrulz
49 ZB_FTW!!!
44 Fox
43 James Ludlow
41 Keroma12
38 qqwref
30 Hays
29 Shortey
27 jave
27 Yes, We Can!
25 Mike Hughey
19 Jaysammey777
15 aronpm
13 That70sShowDude
11 cubefan4848
10 cookingfat
8 gass
7 uberCuber
7 mr. giggums
7 The Rubik Mai
7 vlarsen
7 Edam
7 ManasijV
6 edw0010
6 gymnerd
6 Eldra
6 eastamazonantidote
6 deathbypapercutz
6 robindeun
6 'rio
6 Pasquale Lombardozzi
6 ben1996123
5 KboyForeverB
5 ZoÃ© de Moffarts
5 C to R - Cendy
5 blakedacuber
5 Baian Liu
5 Novriil
5 Inf3rn0
5 Neo63
5 Zane_C
5 Cride5
5 JunwenYao

*2-3-4 Relay*

1113 SimonWestlund
861 pierrotlenageur
778 Hyprul 9-ty2
736 Evan Liu
698 kinch2002
429 jamesdeanludlow
361 fazrulz
332 Yes, We Can!
328 The Rubik Mai
302 sutty17
291 Zane_C
285 Lumej
281 sz35
274 MTGjumper
272 cubedude7
271 04mucklowd
250 jave
237 Mvcuber12
234 JunwenYao
233 Kian
225 @uguste
175 MichaelErskine
167 trying-to-speedcube...
164 flee135
160 Neo63
158 AvGalen
156 MatsBergsten
148 ZB_FTW!!!
139 larf
135 Hays
132 Edam
131 Elliot
119 Hong_Zhang
116 rickcube
105 ManasijV
97 randomtoad
97 Yichen
87 Keroma12
84 janelle
82 That70sShowDude
82 'rio
81 cuber952
80 gass
79 Shortey
76 cincyaviation
76 qqwref
75 Morten
69 asiahyoo1997
65 marthaurion
63 James Ludlow
63 Baian Liu
59 aronpm
54 lilkdub503
53 Wasil
52 mazei
51 SebCube
50 KboyForeverB
49 Ryanrex116
45 tres.60
45 blizzardmb
43 Holger
43 Carson
40 Novriil
39 JTW2007
38 kzhou
37 x-colo-x
37 Mike Hughey
37 Tim Reynolds
36 lachose
35 Sir E Brum
35 Jin
34 oskarasbrink
33 Jaysammey777
33 Diniz
33 Alifianto.Adi
30 dimwmuni
30 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
29 dunpeal2064
27 Edward_Lin
26 ExoCorsair
24 uberCuber
23 TheCubeMaster5000
23 JustinJ
23 Bogyo
20 Alcuber
20 Mcuber5
20 [email protected]
20 Am1n-
20 Pasquale Lombardozzi
19 robindeun
18 Lourgaze
17 Rubiks560
16 ianini
15 cuberkid10
14 CubesOfTheWorld
14 ben1996123
13 MrMoney
13 mixia123
13 Stachuk1992
12 Puzzle
12 Aksel B
11 AnsonL
11 hatep
11 Flicky
11 Cyrus C.
10 Tentacius
10 SimonJönsson
9 InfernoTowel
9 Ditto64
8 emolover
8 celli
8 Fona
8 bamboocha
8 Kev43
7 Bomber
7 nccube
7 CuberN00b
7 mr. giggums
7 okayama
7 wsc78
7 salshort
7 TEGTaylor
7 Musli4brekkies
6 Engberg91
6 MylesPerHour
6 ZoÃ© de Moffarts
6 RCTACameron
5 bluedasher
5 alexbruso
5 vlarsen
5 Inf3rn0
5 iSpinz
4 edw0010
4 dubefest
4 Fire Cuber
4 Eldra
4 Cubenovice
4 Kidstardust
4 Cride5
3 supercuber86
3 blakedacuber

*2-3-4-5 Relay*

867 SimonWestlund
637 pierrotlenageur
554 kinch2002
436 Hyprul 9-ty2
427 Evan Liu
274 jamesdeanludlow
253 The Rubik Mai
251 Lumej
211 04mucklowd
202 sz35
201 fazrulz
194 sutty17
176 Yes, We Can!
174 Mvcuber12
174 MTGjumper
172 AvGalen
169 cubedude7
163 Kian
162 MichaelErskine
156 @uguste
125 Hays
118 Neo63
118 trying-to-speedcube...
114 jave
104 flee135
103 Keroma12
96 larf
95 JunwenYao
84 Hong_Zhang
82 James Ludlow
77 rickcube
77 ZB_FTW!!!
68 That70sShowDude
67 gass
63 MatsBergsten
58 cuber952
58 qqwref
56 Shortey
51 Zane_C
47 aronpm
45 mazei
44 Edam
39 asiahyoo1997
38 Morten
36 Diniz
36 Ryanrex116
34 KboyForeverB
34 JTW2007
33 tres.60
32 Wasil
32 Novriil
31 oskarasbrink
30 Mike Hughey
24 Carson
24 kzhou
23 alexbruso
23 dimwmuni
21 Mcuber5
20 Bogyo
20 Tim Reynolds
19 cincyaviation
19 Edward_Lin
18 emolover
18 celli
17 lachose
17 Am1n-
16 blizzardmb
16 Pasquale Lombardozzi
15 robindeun
15 RubikMagicPuzzleToy
14 Elliot
14 Rubiks560
13 CubesOfTheWorld
13 Cyrus C.
12 AnsonL
11 MylesPerHour
11 janelle
10 SimonJönsson
10 Baian Liu
10 Stachuk1992
10 ben1996123
9 Engberg91
8 uberCuber
8 hatep
6 dubefest
6 Fire Cuber
6 Jaysammey777
6 mr. giggums
5 edw0010
5 Fona
5 dunpeal2064
5 Kidstardust
5 Flicky
4 Alcuber
4 ZoÃ© de Moffarts
4 Eldra
4 marthaurion

*Magic*

665 Evan Liu
608 SimonWestlund
326 jamesdeanludlow
293 Yes, We Can!
290 pierrotlenageur
255 janelle
225 Hyprul 9-ty2
217 sutty17
215 Lumej
211 The Rubik Mai
205 Neo63
196 Mike Hughey
128 Mvcuber12
121 zaub3rfr4g
115 Novriil
112 kinch2002
106 MichaelErskine
102 Alcuber
93 ben1996123
91 trying-to-speedcube...
90 Edam
84 04mucklowd
82 Hays
79 @uguste
77 tres.60
73 AvGalen
64 jave
63 James Ludlow
58 larf
58 fazrulz
56 That70sShowDude
50 rickcube
49 robindeun
49 marthaurion
49 JunwenYao
48 KboyForeverB
44 oskarasbrink
44 Ryanrex116
44 Kian
43 PeterV
42 cubedude7
40 wsc78
38 Sir E Brum
34 sz35
34 Diniz
34 aronpm
33 Inf3rn0
32 dunpeal2064
32 Morten
31 boss9482
30 manyhobbyfreak
25 schimpler
24 okayama
22 iSpinz
22 Bogyo
21 alexbruso
20 Musli4brekkies
19 ianini
18 fatboyxpc
16 bluecloe45
16 Hong_Zhang
15 cuberkid10
15 kzhou
14 Shortey
13 Imperatrix
13 salshort
12 supercuber86
12 ZB_FTW!!!
11 RCTACameron
11 crazymanjimbo46
11 Khartaras
9 dubefest
9 dimwmuni
9 Tim Reynolds
8 AustinReed
8 CuberosDeRubik
8 Ditto64
8 Edward_Lin
7 edw0010
7 Timoke6
7 Mcuber5
7 yeee707
7 Tentacius
7 JTW2007
7 Carson
7 qqwref
6 timoke6
6 Asianxpownage
6 MrMoney
6 cookingfat
5 Oljibe
5 MrTimCube
5 ninjabob7
5 Ms. McFly
5 x-colo-x
4 undick
4 andyt1992
3 cubefan4848
3 cincyaviation
2 xXzaKerXx
2 Kenneth
2 Isbit

*Master Magic*

272 jamesdeanludlow
264 SimonWestlund
198 Mike Hughey
185 Evan Liu
113 04mucklowd
83 The Rubik Mai
75 James Ludlow
67 Yes, We Can!
50 trying-to-speedcube...
43 kinch2002
42 AvGalen
42 MichaelErskine
32 @uguste
31 Mvcuber12
27 Novriil
27 Hays
24 larf
24 ZB_FTW!!!
20 rickcube
19 Ryanrex116
17 Diniz
17 sutty17
15 Yi Ren
14 cubedude7
14 oskarasbrink
13 robindeun
13 Morten
11 KboyForeverB
10 KryuzbanDmitry
9 Shortey
9 qqwref
8 okayama
7 That70sShowDude
7 boss9482
6 Alcuber
6 Isbit
6 Bogyo
5 scotzbhoy
5 RCTACameron
5 manyhobbyfreak
5 Hong_Zhang
5 Edam
4 HelpCube
4 Tim Reynolds
2 cubefan4848
2 Ditto64
2 alexbruso
2 JTW2007
2 MrMoney
2 marthaurion
2 pierrotlenageur

*Clock*

559 larf
504 SimonWestlund
409 kinch2002
208 Evan Liu
198 jamesdeanludlow
134 MichaelErskine
128 cubedude7
108 pierrotlenageur
101 Mike Hughey
98 AvGalen
98 trying-to-speedcube...
81 ZB_FTW!!!
80 Hyprul 9-ty2
76 Baian Liu
75 Zane_C
70 fazrulz
69 James Ludlow
65 Inf3rn0
65 aronpm
63 r_517
60 Mvcuber12
53 Lumej
50 DavidWoner
47 rickcube
39 randomtoad
37 JunwenYao
34 Yi Ren
32 Tim Reynolds
30 That70sShowDude
29 robindeun
26 Shortey
25 Morten
25 qqwref
22 Ryanrex116
21 okayama
21 Kurama
21 04mucklowd
20 xXzaKerXx
19 Kian
18 KboyForeverB
18 janelle
14 superti
13 The Rubik Mai
11 Yes, We Can!
10 Mcuber5
10 Rubiks560
8 Tentacius
8 ianini
7 Ditto64
7 Neo63
6 edw0010
6 Stini
6 ben1996123
6 Anthony
5 @uguste
5 JustinJ
5 oskarasbrink
5 flee135
4 cuber952
4 Edam
3 Isbit
3 Musli4brekkies

*Pyraminx*

1067 SimonWestlund
766 kinch2002
563 Neo63
507 fazrulz
458 Yes, We Can!
439 ZB_FTW!!!
349 pierrotlenageur
341 Zane_C
321 Evan Liu
318 sutty17
314 flee135
311 The Rubik Mai
308 cubedude7
298 JunwenYao
267 rickcube
240 Baian Liu
213 larf
201 Keroma12
201 Odder
191 Mvcuber12
189 cubefan4848
187 MichaelErskine
186 trying-to-speedcube...
168 @uguste
152 Alcuber
152 Hong_Zhang
151 Jin
147 Mike Hughey
137 Inf3rn0
132 janelle
131 Shortey
126 Kian
123 jamesdeanludlow
119 AvGalen
118 gass
103 'rio
96 cincyaviation
88 tres.60
88 Novriil
83 robindeun
83 jave
79 That70sShowDude
75 Puzzle
74 cuber952
68 Edward_Lin
67 Diniz
66 DavidWoner
62 Morten
59 Yi Ren
59 Ryanrex116
58 Brunito
58 blizzardmb
57 salshort
55 RyanO
54 Tim Reynolds
53 qqwref
49 KboyForeverB
44 Hays
42 Mcuber5
42 eastamazonantidote
42 (X) 
40 marthaurion
38 Erik
35 James Ludlow
35 Yichen
34 Carson
33 oskarasbrink
32 SebCube
29 Sébastien_Auroux
29 Kenneth
28 x-colo-x
28 aronpm
26 asiahyoo1997
26 desertbear
26 ben1996123
25 JTW2007
23 Edam
23 Musli4brekkies
22 Roterrion
22 fatboyxpc
22 lilkdub503
21 Gunnar
21 CubesOfTheWorld
20 NiklasS
20 richardzhang
19 cuberkid10
19 Kurama
18 MylesPerHour
18 yeee707
18 JackJ
18 Imperatrix
18 Alifianto.Adi
17 emolover
17 randomtoad
16 KryuzbanDmitry
16 alexcube100
16 Elliot
16 lachose
16 Isbit
16 JustinJ
16 schimpler
15 superti
14 sz35
14 dunpeal2064
14 Pasquale Lombardozzi
13 celli
13 alexbruso
12 da25centz
12 RCTACameron
12 nccube
12 mande
12 04mucklowd
11 andrewki
11 AJ Blair
11 Tentacius
11 Weston
11 Kirjava
10 edw0010
10 bluecloe45
10 ZoÃ© de Moffarts
10 joelwong
10 Stachuk1992
8 mr. giggums
8 okayama
8 CUB3R01
8 manyhobbyfreak
8 roller
7 wsc78
6 Pro94
6 [email protected]
6 Stini
6 kzhou
6 iSpinz
5 Ditto64
5 BOoba
5 Alex DiTuro
4 wrbcube4
4 r_517
4 kprox1994
4 Huub Smit
4 TEGTaylor
4 Cyrus C.

*Megaminx*

762 SimonWestlund
466 Hyprul 9-ty2
392 kinch2002
282 04mucklowd
230 jamesdeanludlow
195 cubedude7
183 fazrulz
182 JunwenYao
180 Yes, We Can!
164 MichaelErskine
132 The Rubik Mai
131 Keroma12
131 trying-to-speedcube...
128 Mvcuber12
127 AvGalen
115 sutty17
94 Lumej
85 flee135
84 Neo63
80 Hays
76 James Ludlow
76 pierrotlenageur
74 Hong_Zhang
71 dimwmuni
70 Yichen
66 Alcuber
65 gass
64 @uguste
62 Kian
60 uberCuber
57 Mike Hughey
56 Shortey
53 mazei
47 rickcube
46 KboyForeverB
44 That70sShowDude
43 cuber952
43 (X) 
43 Bogyo
38 ZB_FTW!!!
37 Ryanrex116
31 qqwref
31 mande
28 hawkmp4
24 Puzzle
24 oskarasbrink
23 yeee707
22 Novriil
21 Elliot
20 Mcuber5
20 Pasquale Lombardozzi
17 robindeun
15 AJ Blair
14 Rubiks560
13 Jaysammey777
12 Baian Liu
12 aronpm
12 Edam
11 MylesPerHour
11 xXzaKerXx
11 jave
10 BC1997
10 Stini
10 Cyrus C.
9 andrewki
9 emolover
8 AnsonL
8 scotzbhoy
8 blizzardmb
8 Tim Reynolds
7 salshort
6 edw0010
6 cubefan4848
6 okayama
6 cincyaviation
5 freshcuber
5 eastamazonantidote
5 Sir E Brum
5 CubesOfTheWorld
5 lilkdub503
5 Zane_C

*Square-1*

730 SimonWestlund
557 MTGjumper
460 Neo63
457 Hyprul 9-ty2
307 kinch2002
286 fazrulz
283 cubedude7
220 @uguste
200 jamesdeanludlow
199 MichaelErskine
163 Yes, We Can!
154 Mvcuber12
147 Lumej
136 ArcticxWolf
135 Mike Hughey
135 trying-to-speedcube...
133 Hong_Zhang
124 jave
122 AvGalen
113 rickcube
107 04mucklowd
105 Evan Liu
94 The Rubik Mai
84 robindeun
78 Shortey
75 janelle
68 James Ludlow
66 That70sShowDude
61 Keroma12
58 Kian
52 DavidWoner
51 cuber952
48 ZB_FTW!!!
46 PeterV
44 uberCuber
42 Diniz
42 Morten
39 Yi Ren
38 Ville Seppänen
38 Mcuber5
38 vcuber13
38 qqwref
35 KboyForeverB
33 Ryanrex116
32 Baian Liu
32 blizzardmb
30 Kidstardust
29 lachose
29 Inf3rn0
29 aronpm
27 TheCubeMaster5000
27 JustinJ
27 JunwenYao
26 sz35
26 Weston
22 Novriil
20 pkfeng13
20 Pk Feng
20 oskarasbrink
16 Forte
16 AJ Blair
14 lorki3
14 Isbit
14 ben1996123
13 scotzbhoy
12 bucsan
11 Sébastien_Auroux
11 hawkmp4
10 Kirjava
9 lilkdub503
9 randomtoad
9 flee135
8 AustinReed
7 ZoÃ© de Moffarts
7 da25centz
7 Stachuk1992
6 edw0010
6 RCTACameron
6 manyhobbyfreak
5 mr. giggums

*3x3x3 fewest moves*

1017 guusrs
698 Stini
698 kinch2002
693 Cride5
673 okayama
607 SimonWestlund
308 PM 1729
295 ZB_FTW!!!
280 irontwig
267 mande
222 eastamazonantidote
207 Hyprul 9-ty2
202 Zane_C
199 Keroma12
193 Kenneth
187 jamesdeanludlow
175 Yes, We Can!
163 Mvcuber12
160 pierrotlenageur
159 'rio
154 sz35
139 Attila
134 Mike Hughey
129 undick
126 @uguste
114 cmhardw
110 randomtoad
108 trying-to-speedcube...
104 AvGalen
93 zaub3rfr4g
92 Kian
85 Ville Seppänen
83 Cubenovice
79 Shortey
79 uberCuber
78 James Ludlow
77 cuBerBruce
75 aronpm
74 Holger
74 fanwuq
70 fazrulz
68 Sébastien_Auroux
67 Sir E Brum
62 That70sShowDude
58 Inf3rn0
57 ManasijV
53 rickcube
52 cubefan4848
51 RCTACameron
50 flee135
48 Jaysammey777
42 hatep
41 Morten
40 DavidWoner
36 MistArts
35 Am1n-
32 Cyrus C.
31 qqwref
31 TEGTaylor
30 Odder
30 ben1996123
28 alexcube100
28 Carson
26 Tim Reynolds
25 alexbruso
25 The Rubik Mai
24 04mucklowd
23 emolover
20 kzhou
20 Kirjava
20 Pasquale Lombardozzi
19 Cielo
17 edw0010
17 Goater
17 iRiLLL
16 Edam
16 Evan Liu
15 cuberkid10
15 Slash
15 gass
14 tim
14 chikato_tan
14 nccube
14 hawkmp4
14 xXzaKerXx
14 Diniz
14 dada222
14 lachose
14 SebCube
13 CatchO
13 Chrish
13 Eldra
13 coinman
13 Baian Liu
13 CubesOfTheWorld
13 Neo63
12 Alcuber
12 KboyForeverB
12 Novriil
12 Lumej
11 BC1997
11 HelpCube
11 Tyjet66
11 Isbit
11 Micael


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 15, 2011)

Yay! 
Thanks Mats!

I guess that 12500 that Maarten said he would get wasn't that hard to do  not even the 15000 that Mike said. I thought I was closer to that than 20k.

But awesome! 20k+!!


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 26, 2011)

I thought it would raise a few errors, changing my username late in the year.

I just checked, and the last quarter results and the grand totals for the year include James Ludlow and jamesdeanludlow.

We are one and the same.


----------

